# AEW Double Or Nothing III Official Discussion Thread



## RiverFenix

I wonder what the plan for Fenix was before he hurt himself again (given his prominent inclusion in the artwork opposite Orange Cassidy on the chip stacks). 

I suspect something more was planned for Christian as well. Cage vs Cage makes more sense than Hangman vs Cage II. So this would also have meant something else for Hangman.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder what the plan for Fenix was before he hurt himself again (given his prominent inclusion in the artwork opposite Orange Cassidy on the chip stacks).
> 
> I suspect something more was planned for Christian as well. Cage vs Cage makes more sense than Hangman vs Cage II. So this would also have meant something else for Hangman.


Fenix is hurt? Damn I didn't know that.


----------



## DammitChrist

It's going to be great seeing Britt Baker finally win that AEW Women's World title next week!

It's been a long time coming too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here for this and this only:







*


----------



## ProjectGargano

What would be the biggest riot? OC winning the title or Britt not winning the title?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ProjectGargano said:


> What would be the biggest riot? OC winning the title or Britt not winning the title?


----------



## Prosper

ProjectGargano said:


> What would be the biggest riot? OC winning the title or Britt not winning the title?


Lol either option would be devastating. Britt not winning or OC winning would be the biggest troll moves in wrestling history.


----------



## RapShepard

ProjectGargano said:


> What would be the biggest riot? OC winning the title or Britt not winning the title?


Britt not winning as there's just really no reason for her not to win it. Unless it's some double turn screwjob


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> View attachment 101583
> 
> 
> View attachment 101574
> 
> 
> View attachment 101575
> 
> 
> View attachment 101576
> 
> 
> View attachment 101577
> 
> 
> View attachment 101578
> 
> 
> View attachment 101579
> 
> 
> View attachment 101580
> 
> 
> View attachment 101582​
> 
> Didn't see a thread for next Sunday's PPV so I thought I'd do the honor. @Firefromthegods


hype for sure


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Britt not winning as there's just really no reason for her not to win it. Unless it's some double turn screwjob


*Do you know how much shit Tony would get for a fucked finish in THIS situation? *


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Do you know how much shit Tony would get for a fucked finish in THIS situation? *


I can't imagine it'd go over well lol


----------



## DammitChrist

ProjectGargano said:


> What would be the biggest riot? OC winning the title or Britt not winning the title?


It's funny because I think Orange Cassidy winning the world title would get a huge pop, and it'd be widely well-received too (outside of this site) whereas Britt Baker being unsuccessful next week would frustrate many wrestling fans.

I think the crowd may give Hikaru Shida a positive reaction if she retained against Britt Baker depending on how well the match goes.

However, I think Britt not winning the world championship would receive more backlash since many fans believe that her coronation is overdue and well-deserved.


----------



## 3venflow

Has anyone considered the swerve of Shida winning and Deonna coming out to challenge her?









Deonna Purrazzo Wants To Face Hikaru Shida In Title Vs Title Match - WrestleTalk


IMPACT Knockouts Champion Deonna Purrazzo wants to face AEW Women’s Champion Hikaru Shida with both titles on the line. At IMPACT Rebellion, Kenny Omega and Rich Swann wrestled with both […]




wrestletalk.com


----------



## ProjectGargano

How much time usually lasts the PPVs? 3h30?


----------



## JBLGOAT

DammitChrist said:


> It's funny because I think Orange Cassidy winning the world title would get a huge pop, and it'd be widely well-received too (outside of this site) whereas Britt Baker being unsuccessful next week would frustrate many wrestling fans.
> 
> I think the crowd may give Hikaru Shida a positive reaction if she retained against Britt Baker depending on how well the match goes.
> 
> However, I think Britt not winning the world championship would receive more backlash since many fans believe that her coronation is overdue and well-deserved.


I think Britt baker winning here may be considered too face because she’s earned it. But I don’t think wrestlers should go through ridiculous lengths to get heel heat.

but I can see a double turn strategy.


----------



## Geeee

JBLGOAT said:


> I think Britt baker winning here may be considered too face because she’s earned it. But I don’t think wrestlers should go through ridiculous lengths to get heel heat.
> 
> but I can see a double turn strategy.


Lol imagine Shida retains by becoming a "sneaky Japanese" foreign heel. Maybe Britt goes for Lockjaw and Shida sprays mist in her face


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> Lol imagine Shida retains by becoming a "sneaky Japanese" foreign heel. Maybe Britt goes for Lockjaw and Shida sprays mist in her face


Lol no point in giving her a character now at the end, just take the gold off of her


----------



## ProjectGargano

What would you do in the pre-show? I would make Kylinn King answer Jade open challenge next week, in the post match Jade and Nyla beat King with Swole and Velvet making the save and establishing a tag match for the pre-show. Swole and Velvet vs Nyla and Jade.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Three of these already? Time sure does fly. Still don't like the whole casino theme for these shows lol. No biggie tho.

Triple Threat should be exciting.


----------



## Whoanma

Already pre-ordered.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Archer vs Miro is likely the only match I'll end up watching, nothing else really is of interest to me outside of Baker likely winning the title.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> What would you do in the pre-show? I would make Kylinn King answer Jade open challenge next week, in the post match Jade and Nyla beat King with Swole and Velvet making the save and establishing a tag match for the pre-show. Swole and Velvet vs Nyla and Jade.


I think AEW likes to do a little surprise for the pre-shows, so I predict that they will bring back Riho.


----------



## DammitChrist

Geeee said:


> I think AEW likes to do a little surprise for the pre-shows, so I predict that they will bring back Riho.


Wow, that’s a really good call!

Riho hasn’t appeared on Double or Nothing since 2019, so I highly doubt that she’ll end up missing 2 years in a row; especially with this AEW event being the first time in OVER a year with a live, full crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm excited about Jade's open challenge

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396624249968865280*


----------



## Prosper

Forum only allows 10 images per post but this is on the show as well.


----------



## Klitschko

I'm going to be honest and say that I'm not ordering this ppv because they did a shit job building it up, and they need to earn my trust back after Revolution.

At the same time though, the card looks great on paper. Full crowd, stadium stampede, Omega/OC/Pac, Miro/Archer, Moxley/Kingston ve Young Bucks, Shida/Baker all have potential to be great matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

Klitschko said:


> I'm going to be honest and say that I'm not ordering this ppv because they did a shit job building it up, and they need to earn my trust back after Revolution.
> 
> At the same time though, the card looks great on ppv. Full crowd, stadium stampede, Omega/OC/Pac, Miro/Archer, Moxley/Kingston ve Young Bucks, Shida/Baker all have potential to be great matches.


Are you thinking about watching the show live for free so that you don't miss out on anything or something?


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> Are you thinking about watching the show live for free so that you don't miss out on anything or something?


Probably going to you tube the highlights if I'm being honest. Not smart enough to figure out how to watch it for free hahaha. That's what I do for the WWE ppvs usually.


----------



## DammitChrist

Klitschko said:


> Probably going to you tube the highlights if I'm being honest. Not smart enough to figure out how to watch it for free hahaha. That's what I do for the WWE ppvs usually.


What if I were to buy the ppv myself, but yet someone like you were to watch the show for free?

I have an idea. Maybe I can help send you an invite elsewhere


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> What if I were to buy the ppv myself, but yet someone like you were to watch the show for free?
> 
> I have an idea. Maybe I can help send you an invite elsewhere


I'm down. Sorry @The Wood. @DammitChrist is my new sugar daddy now.


----------



## taker1986

I purchased this PPV on April 24th before I even knew the card









Now that the full card has been settled I'm very much hyped for this.

Omega/PAC/OC

Shida/Britt

Stings in ring return teaming with Darby 

Miro/Archer

Hangman/Cage 

Bucks v Mox and Kingston

Stadium Stampede

This has PPV of the year potential.


----------



## Error_404

Excited for this 
Hopefully Britt and Eddie/Mox walk out as new champions.


----------



## LongPig666

Ordered. Very strong card.


----------



## rich110991

Awesome card. Can’t wait! It’s great to be a wrestling fan with AEW around!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Here for this and this only:
> View attachment 101584
> *


JFC looks like she is holding a toy belt lol


----------



## Chrome

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> JFC looks like she is holding a toy belt lol


Yeah, I still don't know why they haven't made that belt bigger already. It's looked big on everyone except Riho lol.


----------



## Geeee

Yeah I really hope Britt introduces a new women's belt


----------



## YamchaRocks

Show looks promising. And people are saying wrestling is dying 💪

Preordered before any matches were announced, like I do with all AEW ppvs


----------



## Geert Wilders

I’m not seeing what everyone else is.
Cage vs Page rematch?
Predictable title match?
Ancient Britain vs America grudge match?
boring battle royal with a subpar surprise incoming?

MoxSton v Bucks, Miro vs Archer are the only two that genuinely interest me here.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

I'm kinda 50/50 on the lineup as I was with Revolution. Some of the matches look good on paper but could have done with a bit more build. Most looking forward to Britt/Shida, Bucks/Mox&Kingston and Miro/Archer but the success of the show rests on the triple threat and Stadium Stampede imo. If they pull off both those matches it'll be a great ppv.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Geert Wilders said:


> I’m not seeing what everyone else is.
> Cage vs Page rematch?
> Predictable title match?
> Ancient Britain vs America grudge match?
> boring battle royal with a subpar surprise incoming?
> 
> MoxSton v Bucks, Miro vs Archer are the only two that genuinely interest me here.


All of those are extremely exciting and will deliver.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll wait until after the Go Home Show to do predictions. All in all I would say that they've put together a solid card for Double or Nothing, even if the build for a lot of the matches has been suspect.

Omega vs. PAC vs. OC is an example of a match that just doesn't feel like a PPV World Title match. And to be clear, there's absolutely nothing wrong with PAC being in a World Title match given how good he is. And even with OC, while I don't care to see his gimmick in a World Title match, I know he's popular enough to make it work. It's just that it feels like the World Title match is being done on the fly. Like, if you watched Dynamite from Revolution to know you would have thought Kenny was gonna face Mox again because that feud never died. But instead they pivot to PAC and OC just a few weeks before the PPV. Again, I know the match will deliver, but I don't have this mindset of "man, I gotta see that match."

Pinnacle vs. OC really comes down to who wins the match. The build up to all of this has been kind of convoluted with them not doing any singles or tag matches leading up to Blood & Guts and now Stadium Stampede. I think in the end I can overlook all of that as long as the Pinnacle wins. If the choice is to keep the Pinnacle strong or to keep the Inner Circle alive, keep the Pinnacle strong. I feel like the IC have done all they can do and them winning here really lessens the Pinnacle winning Blood & Guts. And if the Inner Circle do win...I mean fuck what do you do after having a War Games match and a Stadium Stampede?

Archer vs. Miro on paper is a good monster vs. monster match. It's just that ever since Revolution Archer has had no forward momentum. He hasn't been in a match on Dynamite since Revolution. He came and interrupted Sting's promos, cutting a worked shoot promo about being on TV and the disappearing. Then Sting gives him a pep talk which leads to him saving Sting on a couple of occasions. And now he's just out here challenging Miro for the title just because. They've established Archer as a big match loser and they've done nothing to change that. I'm looking forward to the match but it doesn't really have anything to do with how either man has been built.

The Shida vs. Britt feud has been about as basic as you can get though to be fair that's better than the normal standard for Shida's build. There's not a whole lot of heat going into this and it's basically being driven by wanting to see Britt as Women's Champion. Not great, but good enough.

Cody vs. Ogogo would have been fine as a story of QT's star pupil going against Cody, continuing what this story started as with QT being jealous of Cody and him and his students betraying Cody. But now it's MURICA VS. THE UK!.......Because Cody. The build has really alienated me from this match and we haven't seen enough of Ogogo to be excited about this match from an in ring perspective.

Cage vs. Hangman I'm fine with. A pretty simple story of Hangman trying to get his win back after getting screwed and I'm convinced these 2 can have a fun, physical matchup. Not ground breaking, but for it's spot on the card it doesn't need to be.

The Battle Royal is whatever.

The Sting/Darby vs. Ethan/Scorpio only works because it will be Sting's 1st match back in front of a live audience in 6 years and the crowd will be hot for that. Other than that I really don't care about Ethan and Scorpio as a team and they feel like 2 punching bags here more than anything else.

Mox/Eddie vs. The Bucks build has been good for the most part. I mean I think Mox & Eddie probably focused on Omega a little too much but the last few weeks of build to the Bucks match have been fun.

So yeah, build wise I cannot say AEW have done a stellar job here overall. They've done a decent job in the past couple weeks of hammering in the build but this show but I wish they had put more effort in before that. That said, I still expect the card to deliver given the talent involved.


----------



## rich110991

The builds will heat up (even more so) on Friday I’m sure 🔥


----------



## 3venflow

Matt Jackson pre-DON transcript from his BTE promo, which was really good.

-

“The other day Jim Ross, the world’s worst commentator, hit a line about how unmatched we are against Jon [Moxley] and Eddie [Kingston]. Now, why exactly is that? After all, we are the world-class tag team that’s been doing this longer and at a higher level than anybody. I mean we’re the AEW World Tag Team Champions. Not them, Jim. In fact, last year these two men were at each other’s throats. I’d barely call them a tag team.

“Is it because they look tougher than us? Because we wear outrageous headbands and luxury sneakers and smug looks on our faces? Is it because we don’t have smoker’s coughs or heavy accents? You don’t think I know what tough is? I guess I live completely comfortable every day of my life. I guess my back isn’t throbbing and my neck doesn’t click every time I get up off the floor after playing with my kids. I guess my right hand is completely functional and loose coins don’t slip through my grip every time a cashier hands me my change from back in Japan when I mangled it.

“Yeah I guess the memories I have of working two jobs, praying my car wouldn’t get repossessed and my family and I wouldn’t be evicted from our apartment never happened. I guess Nick and I have just been handed everything. Didn’t have to scratch and claw our way into becoming completely self-made millionaires. But yeah, we don’t know what tough is, right? We didn’t just spill the blood of one of our closest friends, staining the ring canvas, and putting one of our greatest rivals out to pasture forever either, right?

“At Double or Nothing, when we beat you two, because we will, this isn’t any other wrestling organization where the two big singles stars team up to beat the tag champs. I can already visualize the anti-Young Bucks hate tweets, the GIFs, the memes body-shaming us talking about hairlines and ages calling us mean-spirited nicknames from industry-blackballed shock jocks. Its all just noise anyway, right? Noise we can’t even hear at this point because we decided to hit the mute button on the world a very long time ago.”


----------



## JasmineAEW

So looking forward to Sunday. All of AEW’s PPVs seem loaded because, well, there are only of them per year and they always have great matchups.

I’m going to make a prediction on the Cody-Ogogo match: I think it will be a brutal, emotionally-charged fight, and Ogogo will surprise a lot of people with his in-ring work. Cody will win it with “Cross Rhodes” but after the match Ogogo will deliver some crushing punches to Cody’s ribs. But he won’t stop with one punch. He’ll keep punching Cody until Cody “bleeds” internally and is taken out on a stretcher.

Cody will then use the “injury” to stay off TV for a while and spend more time on his reality show, and of course being with Brandi and their baby.

Ogogo will go on a massive heel run as a singles competitor - even leaving the Nightmare Family behind - until something happens that turns him into a babyface. He’ll realize that the U.S. isn’t so bad after all. He’ll feud with a heel group like Team Taz or the Pinnacle, and when he desperately needs him, Cody makes a surprise return and helps him out. Think a modern-day “Super Powers” like Dusty and Nikita.


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> Matt Jackson pre-DON transcript from his BTE promo, which was really good.
> 
> -
> 
> “The other day Jim Ross, the world’s worst commentator, hit a line about how unmatched we are against Jon [Moxley] and Eddie [Kingston]. Now, why exactly is that? After all, we are the world-class tag team that’s been doing this longer and at a higher level than anybody. I mean we’re the AEW World Tag Team Champions. Not them, Jim. In fact, last year these two men were at each other’s throats. I’d barely call them a tag team.
> 
> “Is it because they look tougher than us? Because we wear outrageous headbands and luxury sneakers and smug looks on our faces? Is it because we don’t have smoker’s coughs or heavy accents? You don’t think I know what tough is? I guess I live completely comfortable every day of my life. I guess my back isn’t throbbing and my neck doesn’t click every time I get up off the floor after playing with my kids. I guess my right hand is completely functional and loose coins don’t slip through my grip every time a cashier hands me my change from back in Japan when I mangled it.
> 
> “Yeah I guess the memories I have of working two jobs, praying my car wouldn’t get repossessed and my family and I wouldn’t be evicted from our apartment never happened. I guess Nick and I have just been handed everything. Didn’t have to scratch and claw our way into becoming completely self-made millionaires. But yeah, we don’t know what tough is, right? We didn’t just spill the blood of one of our closest friends, staining the ring canvas, and putting one of our greatest rivals out to pasture forever either, right?
> 
> “At Double or Nothing, when we beat you two, because we will, this isn’t any other wrestling organization where the two big singles stars team up to beat the tag champs. I can already visualize the anti-Young Bucks hate tweets, the GIFs, the memes body-shaming us talking about hairlines and ages calling us mean-spirited nicknames from industry-blackballed shock jocks. Its all just noise anyway, right? Noise we can’t even hear at this point because we decided to hit the mute button on the world a very long time ago.”


Yep, I loved Matt’s promo. That was great.

I don’t see Mox and Eddie winning, although I wouldn’t mind it if they did. I love them together. But if they don’t win, what will they do next?


----------



## Shock Street

Geert Wilders said:


> I’m not seeing what everyone else is.
> Cage vs Page rematch?
> Predictable title match?
> Ancient Britain vs America grudge match?
> boring battle royal with a subpar surprise incoming?
> 
> MoxSton v Bucks, Miro vs Archer are the only two that genuinely interest me here.


It looks like an episode of Dynamite besides the Casino Royale and Stadium Stampede.


----------



## Hitman1987

3venflow said:


> Matt Jackson pre-DON transcript from his BTE promo, which was really good.
> 
> -
> 
> “The other day Jim Ross, the world’s worst commentator, hit a line about how unmatched we are against Jon [Moxley] and Eddie [Kingston]. Now, why exactly is that? After all, we are the world-class tag team that’s been doing this longer and at a higher level than anybody. I mean we’re the AEW World Tag Team Champions. Not them, Jim. In fact, last year these two men were at each other’s throats. I’d barely call them a tag team.
> 
> “Is it because they look tougher than us? Because we wear outrageous headbands and luxury sneakers and smug looks on our faces? Is it because we don’t have smoker’s coughs or heavy accents? You don’t think I know what tough is? I guess I live completely comfortable every day of my life. I guess my back isn’t throbbing and my neck doesn’t click every time I get up off the floor after playing with my kids. I guess my right hand is completely functional and loose coins don’t slip through my grip every time a cashier hands me my change from back in Japan when I mangled it.
> 
> “Yeah I guess the memories I have of working two jobs, praying my car wouldn’t get repossessed and my family and I wouldn’t be evicted from our apartment never happened. I guess Nick and I have just been handed everything. Didn’t have to scratch and claw our way into becoming completely self-made millionaires. But yeah, we don’t know what tough is, right? We didn’t just spill the blood of one of our closest friends, staining the ring canvas, and putting one of our greatest rivals out to pasture forever either, right?
> 
> “At Double or Nothing, when we beat you two, because we will, this isn’t any other wrestling organization where the two big singles stars team up to beat the tag champs. I can already visualize the anti-Young Bucks hate tweets, the GIFs, the memes body-shaming us talking about hairlines and ages calling us mean-spirited nicknames from industry-blackballed shock jocks. Its all just noise anyway, right? Noise we can’t even hear at this point because we decided to hit the mute button on the world a very long time ago.”


“this isn’t any other wrestling organization where the two big singles stars team up to beat the tag champs.“

Isn’t that what Kenny and Hangman did to SCU? 🤔


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> “this isn’t any other wrestling organization where the two big singles stars team up to beat the tag champs.“
> 
> Isn’t that what Kenny and Hangman did to SCU? 🤔


welllll.... technically they were part of The Elite

does stable-mates count as two single stars?


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> welllll.... technically they were part of The Elite
> 
> does stable-mates count as two single stars?


😂😂😂 I’m pretty sure they’d never tagged together before AEW and they’ve both been singles stars since they split.


----------



## TD Stinger

Possible spoiler for Stadium Stampede:



Spoiler: Stadium Stampede



According to SRS from Fightful:



> For those of you attending AEW Double or Nothing live, Stadium Stampede is said to have a "significant live element to it." Sources we spoke to wouldn't give away exactly what that means, but said that it would be a "unique live experience." Last year's Stadium Stampede was completely pre-taped.


----------



## Shock Street

TD Stinger said:


> Possible spoiler for Stadium Stampede:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stadium Stampede
> 
> 
> 
> According to SRS from Fightful:





Spoiler



My assumption, to go along with the Pinnacle saying this will be a more serious Stadium Stampede, is that MJF drags Jericho to the actual ring for the final 3rd or 4th of the match and they wrap it up there, after everyone else has been taken out.


----------



## kyledriver

After the last ppv I wasn't gonna order this, but dynamites been consistently good for me with maybe 2 bleh episodes since the "explosion".

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> 😂😂😂 I’m pretty sure they’d never tagged together before AEW and they’ve both been singles stars since they split.


don’t confuse me with logic and well-structured arguments please


----------



## Prosper

Really looking forward to the show now that Stadium Stampede will be live. The live AEW crowd is gonna blow the roof off the place.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Serena Deeb vs Riho for the NWA Women's World Championship announced for the Double or Nothing Buy In



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397555685689372672
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Serena Deeb vs Riho for the NWA Women's World Championship announced for the Double or Nothing Buy In
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397555685689372672
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that'll be a banger


----------



## 3venflow

Wow, that's a huge match for the buy-in and PPV worthy itself. Welcome back (again) Riho. Can only see Serena getting a W back from the eliminator tournament here since it looks like NWA may do Serena vs. Thunder Rosa vs. Kamille three-way dance on their PPV.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Serena Deeb vs Riho for the NWA Women's World Championship announced for the Double or Nothing Buy In
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397555685689372672
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

YES, I KNEW that Riho would somehow make it back in time for Double or Nothing; which I believe is their biggest ppv of the year!

Riho hasn’t competed on this event since the 2019 edition.

A fan favorite, and 1st ever AEW Women’s World Champion like her DESERVES to be on this big stage now with the 1st full wrestling crowd in over a year for AEW. 

She has a great opponent in Serena Deeb, who’s recently demonstrated that she’s an excellent wrestler.

Serena vs Riho is an awesome women’s match waiting to happen, and I’m personally looking forward to it!


----------



## Prosper

Riho vs Deeb is gonna be phenomenal. I wonder if they can top their first match. Gonna be a great PPV. This plus a live Stadium Stampede more than justifies the price point whether using VPN or not.


DammitChrist said:


> YES, I KNEW that Riho would somehow make it back in time for Double or Nothing; which I believe is their biggest ppv of the year!
> 
> Riho hasn’t competed on this event since the 2019 edition.
> 
> A fan favorite, and 1st ever AEW Women’s World Champion like her DESERVES to be on this big stage now with the 1st full wrestling crowd in over a year for AEW.
> 
> She has a great opponent in Serena Deeb, who’s recently demonstrated that she’s an excellent wrestler.
> 
> Serena vs Riho is an awesome women’s match waiting to happen, and I’m personally looking forward to it!


Yeah Excalibur has said two or three times that DON was their flagship show. So its essentially their WMania for the time being. The card definitely justifies that. Not one match looks bad on here. (Except maybe Ogogo vs Cody but Ogogo's in ring ability remains to be seen this Sunday)


----------



## JBLGOAT

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Serena Deeb vs Riho for the NWA Women's World Championship announced for the Double or Nothing Buy In
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397555685689372672
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great riho jobs again....


----------



## Hitman1987

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397211274535133190


----------



## Geeee

I can actually see Riho pulling this off. Perhaps part of the incentive for her coming back to America is because she has multiple bookings lined up, including NWA?*

* Purely speculation


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> I can actually see Riho pulling this off. Perhaps part of the incentive for her coming back to America is because she has multiple bookings lined up, including NWA?*
> 
> * Purely speculation


----------



## Geeee

If AEW does Deeb vs Riho, Hangman vs Brian Cage and Inner Circle vs Pinnacle and 50/50s them all, I would be surprised.


----------



## Klitschko

TD Stinger said:


> Possible spoiler for Stadium Stampede:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stadium Stampede
> 
> 
> 
> According to SRS from Fightful:


Where's the spoiler?


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> I can actually see Riho pulling this off. Perhaps part of the incentive for her coming back to America is because she has multiple bookings lined up, including NWA?*
> 
> * Purely speculation


If Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb isn’t the plan I can see Riho pulling an upset as well, short reign wouldn’t hurt


----------



## RiverFenix

Riho is useless if she keeps insisting at going back to Japan after near every appearance. AEW would be better off giving anybody else the spot. I guess potentially NWA booked this.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer thinks the joker will be Andrade, although he said it with caution.

“The surprise, I mean I don’t want to say this, because it may be someone not as good as this, or it may be later, or it may fall through — but we know they’ve been talking — is Andrade. If it’s him and he wins, actually him and Kenny Omega is a great match on paper, but that’s a TripleMania main event and that’s in August.”


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> Meltzer thinks the joker will be Andrade, although he said it with caution.
> 
> “The surprise, I mean I don’t want to say this, because it may be someone not as good as this, or it may be later, or it may fall through — but we know they’ve been talking — is Andrade. If it’s him and he wins, actually him and Kenny Omega is a great match on paper, but that’s a TripleMania main event and that’s in August.”


Again the "maybe it is and maybe it isn´t, plans may change" no-answer response from Meltzer..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Meltzer thinks the joker will be Andrade, although he said it with caution.
> 
> “The surprise, I mean I don’t want to say this, because it may be someone not as good as this, or it may be later, or it may fall through — but we know they’ve been talking — is Andrade. If it’s him and he wins, actually him and Kenny Omega is a great match on paper, but that’s a TripleMania main event and that’s in August.”


Andrade would make no sense

they are already fighting for the AAA chanpionship / making another match for the AEW champ just doesn’t fit

its gonna be Big show or another homegrown

the joker hasn’t been anybody amazing yet / no reason to think that’ll change


----------



## 3venflow

Well, Andrade could enter and not win, then he doesn't have to face Kenny twice. If they're signing him, it'd put AAA in an interesting position as their Triplemania title match would be AEW vs. AEW, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Well, Andrade could enter and not win, then he doesn't have to face Kenny twice. If they're signing him, it'd put AAA in an interesting position as their Triplemania title match would be AEW vs. AEW, lol.


ah, fair enough - he might not win


----------



## Prized Fighter

Andrade would make sense. He wins the Battle Royale, loses the AEW title match against Omega, but wins the AAA title on his home turf.


----------



## TD Stinger

Andrade wouldn't surprise me. Though it would be weird he won. He has a AAA Title shot in August at TripleMania. So what, would he face Kenny for the AEW Title on Dynamite in like July, lose, and then beat Kenny at TripleMania for the AAA Title. I guess that's possible.

But if he's not planned to win I can't see debuting a guy like Andrade in this spot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Andrade’s not that exciting of a prospect. A surprise entrant in the battle royal? Cool, I can dig that. His only strength is his in ring work though, which AEW doesn’t need more of right now. He doesn’t bring much else to the table, and definitely shouldn’t be in the AEW World Title match at a PPV (idc what him and Kenny are doing in another promotion).


----------



## 3venflow

Andrade or no Andrade, Christian is still my pick to win the Casino Royale. They planted the seeds for Kenny vs. Christian at the very start, but have done the slow burn thing of Christian working his way up and I assume he's near the top five now, but this would fast-track it.

I wouldn't rule out Jungle Boy either, since this match will be on an edition of Dynamite and he is one of the company's projects.

When you look at who is in it, only Christian or JB really make sense to challenge Kenny (assuming Kenny is retaining the title). Outside chances could be Dustin or Pillman Jr. (to play off his DSotR appearance some more, but I doubt it). Or the joker of course depending on who it is.

If Andrade is in the battle royal and is signed, he should be eliminated by the first guy he's going to feud with. A Jungle Boy vs. Andrade match would be 🔥


----------



## La Parka

yeahright2 said:


> Again the "maybe it is and maybe it isn´t, plans may change" no-answer response from Meltzer..


I heard it may be the rock. Now it might not be someone as big as the rock and the rock may show up in the future or perhaps he may never show up.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Damn this card is going to be long af


----------



## rbl85

Ogogo is going to wrestle with a broken rib, he injured himself during training.


----------



## ProjectGargano

rbl85 said:


> Ogogo is going to wrestle with a broken rib, he injured himself during training.


Nop, he said 2 hours ago on twitter that the rib ain´t broken.


----------



## 3venflow

Over 4,000 tickets have now been sold for the show and the last few will probably go before bell time, so it's going to be a full house. The first *real* live crowd AEW has had since 11 March 2020 in Utah (I don't count recent shows because they were still only a fraction of capacity).

To put it into perspective, that was Dynamite #23 and tomorrow will be Dynamite #87. The company, which thrived on its hardcore and loud fan base early on, has existed for longer in a pandemic era than a live crowd era.

Some who haven't worked in front of a full live crowd for AEW: Brian Cage, Lance Archer, Matt Hardy, Christian, Ricky Starks, Eddie Kingston, Sting, Miro, FTR and the late Brodie Lee.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, l’ll also add Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb as wrestlers who have yet to work in front of a full live crowd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398034173668040707


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Over 4,000 tickets have now been sold for the show and the last few will probably go before bell time, so it's going to be a full house. The first *real* live crowd AEW has had since 11 March 2020 in Utah (I don't count recent shows because they were still only a fraction of capacity).
> 
> To put it into perspective, that was Dynamite #23 and tomorrow will be Dynamite #87. The company, which thrived on its hardcore and loud fan base early on, has existed for longer in a pandemic era than a live crowd era.
> 
> Some who haven't worked in front of a full live crowd for AEW: Brian Cage, Lance Archer, Matt Hardy, Christian, Ricky Starks, Eddie Kingston, Sting, Miro, FTR and the late Brodie Lee.


its actually shocking what they have achieved in the covid era / they’ve had more empty house shows now that full crowd ones

crazy to think about


----------



## Drae_phenom

I wanna see Anthony Ogogo beat Rhodes and have a lengthy undefeated streak. I also wanna see Britt Baker win the women's title. I would love to see Pac win AEW world title, and I wanna see Miro retain his title. These are all the things I wanna see. I don't know about the Pinnacle vs. Inner Circle, I don't have an opinion on that match. I think Brian Cage should beat Adam Page.


----------



## Mike E

The card for this show looks really good on paper. I like that there is alot of variety in the matches. I'm really looking forward to seeing Miro and Archer, should be very hard hitting!


----------



## peowulf

Drae_phenom said:


> I wanna see Anthony Ogogo beat Rhodes and have a lengthy undefeated streak. I also wanna see Britt Baker win the women's title. *I would love to see Pac win AEW world title*, and I wanna see Miro retain his title. These are all the things I wanna see. I don't know about the Pinnacle vs. Inner Circle, I don't have an opinion on that match. I think Brian Cage should beat Adam Page.


As long as Orange Cassidy doesn't win, I'm happy either way. I mean he's mildly entertaining in small doses, but not championship material.


----------



## 3venflow

My predictions for the show:


Serena Deeb to retain the NWA Women's Title over Riho
Christian Cage to win the Casino Battle Royale with the joker one of Andrade, Mance Warner or Mark Henry (who will apparently be at DoN for the media scrum)
Sting & Darby Allin to beat Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky when Darby pins Scorpio
Cody Rhodes to beat Anthony Ogogo
Miro to retain the TNT Title over Lance Archer
Hangman to beat Brian Cage
Britt Baker to beat Hikaru Shida and win the AEW Women's Title
The Inner Circle to beat The Pinnacle
The Young Bucks to retain the AEW Tag Title over Moxley & Kingston
Kenny Omega to retain the AEW World Title over OC and PAC when he pins OC


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Drae_phenom said:


> I wanna see Anthony Ogogo beat Rhodes and have a lengthy undefeated streak. I also wanna see Britt Baker win the women's title. I would love to see Pac win AEW world title, and I wanna see Miro retain his title. These are all the things I wanna see. I don't know about the Pinnacle vs. Inner Circle, I don't have an opinion on that match. I think Brian Cage should beat Adam Page.


I wish Ogogo would stop with the stupid punch to the abdomen. I think Ogogo is definitely going over, AEW could try and build him as their version of Lesnar


----------



## RiverFenix

Ogogo is surely winning, setting up a flag match against Cody for Dynamite closest to 4th of July. 

Liver shot as a finisher doesn't work when wrestlers kick out of Canadian Destroyers. It can be the set-up move that stuns/incapacitates his opponent enough to give him time to hit his finisher. Give him the Pedigree, with the liver shot doubling his opponent over to set it up.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Serena Deeb to retain the NWA Women's Title over Riho


 I really hope you’re wrong, though it’d be the obvious outcome.


----------



## spiderguy252000

Not necessarily show related, but Jacksonville is a dead town 😂😂 it’s eerily quiet and haven’t seen many people out. And we’re at the river walk across the street from Daily’s! LOL anyway, at least the show will be amazing


----------



## RiverFenix

I liked Tony's idea for an intermission during PPV's. It would be better than the "palate cleanser" bits or throwaway matches that are otherwise forced into shows to give fans a chance to catch their breath. Too bad he abandoned that idea when there was some pushback against it. Fans at home would get canned promo's, maybe some live interviews and a countdown clock in the corner. Fans in attendance could have a bathroom break and go buy concessions and merch.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Deeb
Hangman
Sky and Page- They showed us how they will win last night.
Bucks
Ogogo
Miro
DMD
Pinnacle
Jungle Boy
Omega
Joker-Daga


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I liked Tony's idea for an intermission during PPV's. It would be better than the "palate cleanser" bits or throwaway matches that are otherwise forced into shows to give fans a chance to catch their breath. Too bad he abandoned that idea when there was some pushback against it. Fans at home would get canned promo's, maybe some live interviews and a countdown clock in the corner. Fans in attendance could have a bathroom break and go buy concessions and merch.


On paper it makes sense especially for live fans. But when you're at home and dropped 50 an intermission feels wild. Since a piss break or food grab is way quicker than the arena best to just pad out the time between matches a little with a package and pre match promo.


----------



## AthleticGirth

I've got a hunch Jake will turn on Archer and cost him the TNT belt. There's got to be some screwy finish and that seems the most logical. 

Might see Team Tazz turn on Cage as well after he loses, it's been teased so it's coming.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Why do people want baker to win? She comes across as a face saving us from a boring title reign. IMO there should be a double turn with shida winning. But I guess baker can win with a double turn post match.

riho has been jobbed through the mud. She’s a former champ.


----------



## Aedubya

Testing 1,2,3


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

Deeb vs. Riho: Riho won their 1st match, now Deeb will get her win back. Should be a good one.

Casino Battle Royal: Barring a huge surprise this is Christian's match to lose. I imagine he will be the 1st entrant in the match and "out work everyone" to come out on top in the end.

Cage vs. Hangman: Should be a fun physical bout. With 9 matches on the main card, unless they want this card to go on forever some matches have to be shorter. This will be fine if it's just a 10 minute hoss sprint. As for the winner, Hangman gets his win back.

Cody vs. Ogogo: Honestly don't know what to expect from this either from who wins or how good the match will be. It's hard for me to see Cody losing as the "American Dream" but I would hope this lead to getting the newer guy over. So I'll pick Ogogo to win.

Sting & Darby vs. Page & Scorpio: This is an easy win for Sting & Darby. Sting's not losing his first live match back in 6 years and especially not to these 2. Darby will get worked over for the majority of the match, Sting will get the fiery comeback, and the babyfaces win in the end.

Archer vs. Miro: Love Archer, but he's been established as a guy who never wins the big one. And since Miro just won that belt, I don't see that changing. Miro wins. At best Archer fans can hope for some kind of draw.

Bucks vs. Mox & Kingston: I feel like we keep talking about Mox taking time off soon since his wife will be giving birth soon but so far that hasn't happened. My guess is that Mox & Kingston will get the win here for a feel good moment even if they drop it back to the Bucks shortly after.

Shida vs. Britt: These 2 have good chemistry together so I expect something good here. Britt wins, one of the more obvious outcomes of the night.

Omega vs. PAC vs. OC: Another obvious outcome, Omega is retaining here. I think really the biggest question is whether this closes the show or not. If it is closing, it makes me think we'll be in for some kind of surprise at the end of the show, whatever that may be.

Stadium Stampede: Probably the most unpredictable match on the card. It really boils down to whether you want to see the Pinnacle stay strong or you want to see the Inner Circle stay together. And between the 2, I pick the former. The IC have gone just about as far as they can and it hurts the Pinnacle if they lose just a few weeks after winning Blood & Guts. So I have the Pinnacle winning here.


9 main card matches. Man this is gonna be a long show. But, one that I expect do deliver.


----------



## sideon

TD Stinger said:


> Prediction Time:
> 
> Deeb vs. Riho: Riho won their 1st match, now Deeb will get her win back. Should be a good one.
> 
> Casino Battle Royal: Barring a huge surprise this is Christian's match to lose. I imagine he will be the 1st entrant in the match and "out work everyone" to come out on top in the end.
> 
> Cage vs. Hangman: Should be a fun physical bout. With 9 matches on the main card, unless they want this card to go on forever some matches have to be shorter. This will be fine if it's just a 10 minute hoss sprint. As for the winner, Hangman gets his win back.
> 
> Cody vs. Ogogo: Honestly don't know what to expect from this either from who wins or how good the match will be. It's hard for me to see Cody losing as the "American Dream" but I would hope this lead to getting the newer guy over. So I'll pick Ogogo to win.
> 
> Sting & Darby vs. Page & Scorpio: This is an easy win for Sting & Darby. Sting's not losing his first live match back in 6 years and especially not to these 2. Darby will get worked over for the majority of the match, Sting will get the fiery comeback, and the babyfaces win in the end.
> 
> Archer vs. Miro: Love Archer, but he's been established as a guy who never wins the big one. And since Miro just won that belt, I don't see that changing. Miro wins. At best Archer fans can hope for some kind of draw.
> 
> Bucks vs. Mox & Kingston: I feel like we keep talking about Mox taking time off soon since his wife will be giving birth soon but so far that hasn't happened. My guess is that Mox & Kingston will get the win here for a feel good moment even if they drop it back to the Bucks shortly after.
> 
> Shida vs. Britt: These 2 have good chemistry together so I expect something good here. Britt wins, one of the more obvious outcomes of the night.
> 
> *Omega vs. PAC vs. OC: Another obvious outcome, Omega is retaining here. I think really the biggest question is whether this closes the show or not. If it is closing, it makes me think we'll be in for some kind of surprise at the end of the show, whatever that may be.*
> 
> Stadium Stampede: Probably the most unpredictable match on the card. It really boils down to whether you want to see the Pinnacle stay strong or you want to see the Inner Circle stay together. And between the 2, I pick the former. The IC have gone just about as far as they can and it hurts the Pinnacle if they lose just a few weeks after winning Blood & Guts. So I have the Pinnacle winning here.
> 
> 
> 9 main card matches. Man this is gonna be a long show. But, one that I expect do deliver.


I think it's pretty obvious that Daniel Bryan is going to debut tonight. Him being banned from Smackdown was just a way to cover for his contract negotiations, so if they re-signed him he could go to RAW or NXT.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Prediction Time:
> 
> Deeb vs. Riho: Riho won their 1st match, now Deeb will get her win back. Should be a good one.
> 
> Casino Battle Royal: Barring a huge surprise this is Christian's match to lose. I imagine he will be the 1st entrant in the match and "out work everyone" to come out on top in the end.
> 
> Cage vs. Hangman: Should be a fun physical bout. With 9 matches on the main card, unless they want this card to go on forever some matches have to be shorter. This will be fine if it's just a 10 minute hoss sprint. As for the winner, Hangman gets his win back.
> 
> Cody vs. Ogogo: Honestly don't know what to expect from this either from who wins or how good the match will be. It's hard for me to see Cody losing as the "American Dream" but I would hope this lead to getting the newer guy over. So I'll pick Ogogo to win.
> 
> Sting & Darby vs. Page & Scorpio: This is an easy win for Sting & Darby. Sting's not losing his first live match back in 6 years and especially not to these 2. Darby will get worked over for the majority of the match, Sting will get the fiery comeback, and the babyfaces win in the end.
> 
> Archer vs. Miro: Love Archer, but he's been established as a guy who never wins the big one. And since Miro just won that belt, I don't see that changing. Miro wins. At best Archer fans can hope for some kind of draw.
> 
> Bucks vs. Mox & Kingston: I feel like we keep talking about Mox taking time off soon since his wife will be giving birth soon but so far that hasn't happened. My guess is that Mox & Kingston will get the win here for a feel good moment even if they drop it back to the Bucks shortly after.
> 
> Shida vs. Britt: These 2 have good chemistry together so I expect something good here. Britt wins, one of the more obvious outcomes of the night.
> 
> Omega vs. PAC vs. OC: Another obvious outcome, Omega is retaining here. I think really the biggest question is whether this closes the show or not. If it is closing, it makes me think we'll be in for some kind of surprise at the end of the show, whatever that may be.
> 
> Stadium Stampede: Probably the most unpredictable match on the card. It really boils down to whether you want to see the Pinnacle stay strong or you want to see the Inner Circle stay together. And between the 2, I pick the former. The IC have gone just about as far as they can and it hurts the Pinnacle if they lose just a few weeks after winning Blood & Guts. So I have the Pinnacle winning here.
> 
> 
> 9 main card matches. Man this is gonna be a long show. But, one that I expect do deliver.


deeb v riho - deeb wins
Casino BR - jungle boy wins / big show is the joker

Stadium stampede - pinnacle wins
Hangman / Cage - Hangman wins
Miro / Archer - Miro wins
Darby, Sting v Sky, Ego - Darby / Sting wins
Cody / Ogogo - Ogogo wins

Baker / Shida - Baker wins
Bucks v Mox Eddie - Bucks win
3-way - Kenny wins

any shock debuts - nope


----------



## rich110991

Looking forward to tonight


----------



## Geeee

Serena Deeb vs. Riho: Riho back in America for a reason, I think she takes the NWA championship

Casino Battle Royal: Christian Cage. Joker is Paul Wight dressed as Captain Insano. Someone eliminates him to set up a feud, since he seems committed to ugh having more matches.

Brian Cage vs. Hangman Adam Page: I think we're going 50/50 here, so Hangman wins. Perhaps, this starts a face turn for Brian Cage? Maybe Team Taz costs Cage the match, somehow?

Cody Rhodes vs. Anthony Ogogo: I think Cody's gonna win here and Ogogo will "get his heat back" at the end

Sting & Darby Allin vs. Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky: Sting and Darby Allin. IMO this pairing of Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky is not really working, so hopefully they tease a tag team break up angle LOL

Lance Archer vs. Miro: This should be a banger won by Miro

Young Bucks vs. Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston: I think The Bucks retain somehow. There's still some juice in The Bucks' title run. Hate them or love them, The Bucks do get people talking.

Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker DMD - Pretty obvious title switch here. AEW even gave Shida's title run a eulogy on Dynamite. Britt Baker

Kenny Omega vs. PAC vs. Orange Cassidy: Kenny Omega obviously. Random prediction about the match: I believe they will do a spot where Orange Cassidy has Kenny pinned for like a 5 count but the ref is otherwise incapacitated OR Orange actually wins the belt but then the decision is reversed somehow. That would really piss some people off

Stadium Stampede: Even though conventional logic is that Pinnacle "won" the segment on Dynamite and therefore will lose the decision at the PPV, that's a WWE trope and doesn't necessarily apply to AEW. TBH the segment on Dynamite felt like a conclusion to The Inner Circle. What else do they have to do? I guess they could stay together and have a trilogy fight with The Pinnacle? Ehh.. I'm going against conventional logic and saying The Pinnacle wins here. Maybe Sammy Guevara costs them the match?


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> Serena Deeb vs. Riho: Riho back in America for a reason, I think she takes the NWA championship


Here’s to you.


----------



## Mr316

Just looking at the card, I expect this to be a very disappointing show.

- Cage/Hangman will be your typical Dynamite opener.

-Rhodes/Ogogo will be just okay. I don’t think Ogogo is ready for this. 

- Sting/Darby vs Page/Sky will be a very average tag team match and also very predictable. 

-Bucks vs Mox/Kingston should be good but nothing special. 

-Miro vs Archer will probably just be okay. 

- Baker vs Shida should be fun.

- Omega vs Pac vs OC should be fun but again, very predictable.

- Stadium Stampede will probably be a big mess. 

We’ll see but I don’t have high hopes for this PPV.


----------



## Whoanma

Will SS close the show?


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> Just looking at the card, I expect this to be a very disappointing show.
> 
> - Cage/Hangman will be your typical Dynamite opener.
> 
> -Rhodes/Ogogo will be just okay. I don’t think Ogogo is ready for this.
> 
> - Sting/Darby vs Page/Sky will be a very average tag team match and also very predictable.
> 
> -Bucks vs Mox/Kingston should be good but nothing special.
> 
> -Miro vs Archer will probably just be okay.
> 
> - Baker vs Shida should be fun.
> 
> - Omega vs Pac vs OC should be fun but again, very predictable.
> 
> - Stadium Stampede will probably be a big mess.
> 
> We’ll see but I don’t have high hopes for this PPV.


😂


----------



## RiverFenix

Deeb vs Riho - Deeb should win to keep up her Woman of 1000 Holds momentum. Beating former AEW Champion would be a good feather in her cap, and Riho can be built up slowly as she's moving to the US now. 

Casino Battle Royale - I don't think Christian wins because the winner has their match on a television special. Next special Dynamite is likely going to be mid-July. I think you save Kenny Omega vs Christian Cage for All Out. Jungle Boy is the only other participant that would make sense headlining a special edition vs Omega though given the rest of the participants are not near marquee title match caliber or are heels. There is the wildcard of course. Captain Insano vs Kenny Omega is the type of free television title match AEW could offer on a special edition of Dynamite. Penta winning wouldn't completely surprise me as I think DT vs Elite could be building to a Trios Showdown that will lead to titles being unveiled. Darkhorse surprise - Preston Vance. Give them reason to drop the Ten gimmick and Dark Order stuff with him and mint him as a legit prospect. 

Order of likelihood -
Paul Wight
Jungle Boy
Penta
Christian
The Field

Brian Cage vs Adam Page shouldn't even be on this card. Seems it could have been handled on Dynamite as their first encounter was. Both should have been in the CBR and eliminated each other setting up this one-on-one match for a future Dynamite and added more "star power" to the CBR. Hangman wins this, getting his win back. I think he lost to Cage to drop him in the rankings to justify PAC and Orange Cassidy getting the title shot. 

Rhodes vs Ogogo - Anthony Ogogo wins here. Setting up a Flag Match for Cody to win on the next Dynamite special (or a "4th of July" episode on June 30th or July 7th)

Sting/Darby vs Scorp-Ego - The latter isn't working for me, but not sure AEW brass feels the same way. Sky leaving SCU to just another tag team after losing TNT Title match never made sense. Sting isn't losing first match back. Allin needs a big win back after dropping TNT Title. 

Miro vs Archer - Shock a lot of folks and put the title on Archer here. Ping pong it back and forth until All Out final match. Having these two monsters trade it back and forth while otherwise successfully defending it against others is different booking and would probably help both as it paints them as top level equals. Alternative is Archer losing another big match and then being taken off television for awhile. 

Bucks vs Mox/Kingston - Bucks retain. Mox and Mad King have good personal chemistry but they're not a tag team but two singles biding their time in tag division. When Bucks drop the titles it should be a big deal and help mint that team. And it should be a long standing team given the depth of the division. Storyline here should have a miscommunication or something cost Moxley/Mad King the match - not any hint of a break up or heel turn or anything, just an honest mistake between new partners. I'd have Mox eat the pin as well. 

Shida vs Britt - Britt wins. Anything less and this company is brain dead. 

Stadium Stampede - Inner Circle wins. If there was going to be a break up then they would have done it at War Games. This angle is being booked backwards in that it started with War Games, went to Stadium Stampede and will likely culminate with Max Friedman vs Chris Jericho singles match as it's blow off. This feud is also weird in that we haven't had any mix and match singles and tag matches between the faction. Where is Spears vs Guevara, FTR vs Ortiz/Santana, Max/FTR vs Jericho/Guevara/Hager etc? I wonder if there is going to be some "tournament" type scoring system set up over the summer that will culminate with Max vs Jericho at All Out with the ultimate win on the line. 

Omega vs PAC vs Orange Cassidy - Omega retains. Good Brothers, Lucha Brothers, Best Friends all involve themselves. Trios Division set in motion.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398833795558744067


----------



## shandcraig

i really like Saturday ppvs compared to Sunday so i hope this is just a scheduling issue and they still try to do Saturdays in th future. It makes it more fun for fans to make it more of a adult experience for the entire day and night for people going to shows too.

looking forward to the show ! anyone know if its a full house ? likely if not yet full amount will show up


feel like shida should keep the belt as its to predictable for brit to win. either way all good !


----------



## yeahright2

Aedubya said:


> Testing 1,2,3


----------



## ElTerrible

Anyone help me out, where the f*** the sign up page on Fite.tv is?


----------



## rich110991

shandcraig said:


> i really like Saturday ppvs compared to Sunday so i hope this is just a scheduling issue and they still try to do Saturdays in th future. It makes it more fun for fans to make it more of a adult experience for the entire day and night for people going to shows too.
> 
> looking forward to the show ! anyone know if its a full house ? likely if not yet full amount will show up
> 
> 
> feel like shida should keep the belt as its to predictable for brit to win. either way all good !


I really don’t think in this instance it matters about Britt winning being predictable, it needs to happen.


----------



## Prosper

Predictions:

*Serena Deeb vs Riho - NWA Women's Title* - I'm going with Riho here to pull the upset. Serena will then flip out after the match ends and go full heel. They teased her going heel against her match with Red Velvet and I think this is where they pull the trigger. Should be a fantastic match much like their first one.

*Casino Battle Royal* - I'm going with Christian. Seems pretty obvious. Then we get Christian vs Omega at the next Dynamite special. Fyter Fest right?

*Sting/Darby Allin vs Ethan Page/Scorip Sky* - Going with Sting and Darby of course. Sting and Darby wrestling in front of a full capacity crowd should be awesome. Not really a fan of the Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky pairing personally but they are good enough workers to carry the match with Darby. Sting will come in and do his thing but won't be taking any crazy bumps. Should be a decent match. I'm hoping that once it's over, they can have Darby fud with Miro to try and win his TNT Title back. I'm fine with Sting and Darby staying together but I would have Sting go off to feud with someone 1v1.

*Hangman Page vs Brian Cage *- This one should be a banger if their short match on Dynamite was any indication. I'm glad they re-booked this for the PPV. Hangman Page will be getting his win back here and both guys will look stellar. I'm thinking this is where Cage breaks away from Team Taz. Hangman's promo on Dynamite kind of hinted at it, and at this point, Cage has so much more in front of him as a babyface instead of a heel. After this, I would do a Hangman vs Miro feud assuming that Darby doesn't re-insert himself against Miro once he's done with Ethan/Scorpio

*Cody vs Ogogo* - I don't know what to expect from this. Going with Cody to win though. This is Ogogo's coming out party and they obviously see something in him if they're giving him a big PPV spot with Cody. Let's see how he does. He hasn't shown anything as of yet but he was moving pretty crisp in his match with Austin Gunn. I feel like they've been hiding his ability to surprise the audience tonight. Not really a fan of the whole US vs UK thing, but it's a low-tier feud so no harm really done. After this, I would like to see Cody feud with Kenny Omega over the AEW World Title. Kenny needs his next big feud after Moxley, and Christian doesn't really do it for me. Cody vs Omega in an EVP vs EVP feud is the way to go. But who knows, they might be saving that feud for when Cody is champion.
*
Miro vs Lance Archer - TNT Title* - This one should be an awesome hoss fight. Going with Miro to retain and for Jake to screw Archer. It's the only thing that really makes sense. Archer can't take another loss but if Jake is the reason, then it's fine by me. Miro so far has looked great against Darby and in his squash against Dante, but he needs another big win to really wash away the stench from the gamer feud. This is a good start. 

*Britt Baker vs Hikaru Shida - AEW Women's Title* - DMD all the way. Britt has improved drastically in every facet of pro wrestling since her heel turn. The last time they fought Shida broke her nose so that story is interlaced in this. It's time for Britt Baker's reign to begin and for her to take this division to new levels. 2021 has been great for the women's division and its come a long way. Britt taking the reigns will establish it as the best women's division in North America soon enough, surpassing NXT. 

*Young Bucks vs Moxley/Kingston - AEW Tag Titles* - This one should be great too. This one is unpredictable but I'm going with Moxley/Kingston to win. I've loved the Bucks since their heel turn and the duo of Mox and Eddie has been fun. Love their promos together. I don't know what to expect from this match seeing as the styles from both sides are so drastically different but I'm definitely looking forward to it. 

*Omega vs Cassidy vs PAC - AEW World Title* - This will be MOTN and will probably be a MOTY contender. Mostly because of PAC and Omega in ring and the crowd reaction to OC. Omega is 100% winning. I'm expecting some high-quality stuff here. There's no real story going into this except for the fact that PAC and OC are top-ranked. Which is kind of good in a way. The ranking system makes it so that matches are justified even though there is no real story. This should be a banger. 

*Stadium Stampede* - Thank God this will be live. Didn't really want the whole thing to be pre-taped like last year, especially with live fans there. I'm thinking they start pre-taped for the half and the 2nd half in the live arena. Going with Pinnacle to win, especially after the damage they did on Dynamite. IC had a touching segment as well which essentially was a goodbye segment, so I don't expect them to win here. They will probably tell the story of how IC isn't 100%, which is the right way to go. This one will have almost no comedy I'm assuming seeing that its a blood feud, so this year's Stampede should be awesome.

Can't wait for tonight's show.


----------



## shandcraig

rich110991 said:


> I really don’t think in this instance it matters about Britt winning being predictable, it needs to happen.



personally dont think it needs to happen but ya im sure it will happen


----------



## 3venflow

4,611 tickets sold for tonight, 352 remaining. That's more than double who attended Dynamite so I'd expect a great atmosphere and motivated roster.


----------



## Stellar

I really wish that DoN was on last night (Saturday) instead of today with two big races going on today. Saturday Night PPVs were fine.

Britt Baker better win. Its long overdue for her to be the Women's Champ.

Not expecting any surprise appearances. Not going to set myself up for disappointment.

Looking forward to the PPV.


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> *Serena Deeb vs Riho - NWA Women's Title* - I'm going with Riho here to pull the upset. Serena will then flip out after the match ends and go full heel. They teased her going heel against her match with Red Velvet and I think this is where they pull the trigger. Should be a fantastic match much like their first one.


----------



## Prosper

Pretty good Countdown for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## Prosper

Supposedly Tony Khan said yesterday on BarStool Sports that the Triple Threat was main eventing. If that's the case, we may be getting a big debut or some kind of big moment to end the show.

Also just saw this from TNT's Twitter lol, looks like they are big fans of Britt over there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398482284609634311

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398843658728845312


----------



## DammitChrist

If that's true, then it's always a treat to see Kenny Omega in the main-event; especially with another excellent wrestler in Pac, and with a popular fan favorite in Orange Cassidy  

I have no doubt that the Triple Threat match will be a really fun one tonight


----------



## rbl85

Guys the world championship always main event the AEW PPVs so no suprise here.


----------



## Prosper

rbl85 said:


> Guys the world championship always main event the AEW PPVs so no suprise here.


Stadium Stampede main evented last year's DON.


----------



## RainmakerV2

IN for the crowning of the D. M. D.




And if the triple threat is actually last I bet dollars to donuts Andrade comes out to fuck Omega up after the match.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Supposedly Tony Khan said yesterday on BarStool Sports that the Triple Threat was main eventing. If that's the case, we may be getting a big debut or some kind of big moment to end the show.
> 
> Also just saw this from TNT's Twitter lol, looks like they are big fans of Britt over there
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398482284609634311
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398843658728845312


Do you think the mic that Britt dropped was the one that kept fucking up the rest of the show LOL.

I think it happened to Miro and...Jericho?


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> Do you think the mic that Britt dropped was the one that kept fucking up the rest of the show LOL.
> 
> I think it happened to Miro and...Jericho?


I think they rotate mics lol, it's just that AEW needs to tighten up their production issues when they're live.


----------



## shandcraig

i actually have a feeling tonights event is going to be pretty good. last year felt like a throw away of course because of covid. I hopea full house of people show up.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399100169153662976


----------



## shandcraig

i have not spoke to much on Britt baker but when she does win the belt its going to be a really good run. she has created an good character and is good at being a heel. hopefully she continues her heelish ways as a champion whenever it happens. that crazy girl face when she had blood all over it was classic.


----------



## Geeee

It seems like on the Countdown show they are kind of directing the Cody vs Ogogo match to be more "boxer vs wrestler" instead of "UK vs USA" which is a much better story IMO because it could lead to an Ogogo redemption arc where he gets accepted as a wrestler.


----------



## Mr316

People are gonna be disappointed at the end of this PPV. There’s absolutely nothing on this card that tells me it’s gonna be a great PPV.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr316 said:


> People are gonna be disappointed at the end of this PPV. There’s absolutely nothing on this card that tells me it’s gonna be a great PPV.


Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy vs Pac is a pretty good match-up on paper. 

That alone is something (good) on the ppv.


----------



## Geeee

Honestly, I'm pretty excited for Shida vs Britt Baker and I think Stadium Stampede is gonna be wild. My guess is they will try to top Blood and Guts


----------



## Geert Wilders

Archer vs Miro is going to be a banger.


----------



## Geeee

Geeee said:


> It seems like on the Countdown show they are kind of directing the Cody vs Ogogo match to be more "boxer vs wrestler" instead of "UK vs USA" which is a much better story IMO because it could lead to an Ogogo redemption arc where he gets accepted as a wrestler.


I hope that Cody Rhodes vs Anthony Ogogo heavily references Rocky III (Thunderlips vs Rocky) and Rocky IV (If I can change and you can change...EVERYBODY CAN CHANGE!)


----------



## CovidFan

DammitChrist said:


> Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy vs Pac is a pretty good match-up on paper.
> 
> That alone is something (good) on the ppv.


The match may be a good match but the obvious winner puts a damper on it from the very start.

Miro/Archer should be very fun. If Cody gets obliterated, I'd say it's a very good card.


----------



## Mr316

DammitChrist said:


> Kenny Omega vs Orange Cassidy vs Pac is a pretty good match-up on paper.
> 
> That alone is something (good) on the ppv.


Highly predictable. They only have 4 PPVS and they managed to make the winner of the main event obvious.


----------



## Mr316

Geert Wilders said:


> Archer vs Miro is going to be a banger.


It would be the crowd won’t be invested and it’s gonna hurt the match.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399032498961719299


----------



## CovidFan

Are you going to watch Mr316? What are you looking forward to?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Mr316 said:


> It would be the crowd won’t be invested and it’s gonna hurt the match.


Stop being negative about everything. It is incredible.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Mr316 said:


> It would be the crowd won’t be invested and it’s gonna hurt the match.


Is being negative all the time draining?

I’m all for negativity, but only when it’s appropriate.


----------



## TD Stinger

Both Omega/PAC/OC and Miro/Archer will both be good matches. Possibly great.

But they both have the same issue of feeling kind of thrown together and the challengers not feeling properly built up. But on this night, especially with fans coming back, the matches will still deliver.


----------



## Prosper

@Mr316 Why are you here? Are you really going to spend the next 4 hours watching a show you despise? Nothing else to do tonight? 

Anyways, this is a minor complaint but I'm not a fan of the single tunnel entrance. Feels too enclosed to me.


----------



## Mr316

CovidFan said:


> Are you going to watch Mr316? What are you looking forward to?


Believe it or not but I ordered every single AEW since day 1. Even Fyter Fest and Fight For The Fallen. Because guess what, I was rooting for them. Tonight is the first AEW event that I won’t be ordering. Average card. Very predictable on top of that. Poor build up. No thank you.


----------



## RiverFenix

Miro just won the TNT Title so any title feud of his would be thrown together. You're absolutely right with Omega's match though, but considering everybody knows he's retaining they likely didn't want to burn a legit contender match either. Omega is still feuding with Moxley, but this defense is more from the rankings where PAC and OC were top five, and Hangman was very likely jobbed clean to Brian Cage to write him out of the rankings #1 contender argument. Basically offering up a pure workrate match with OC adding some flavor and shenanigans. 

Omega's title defense at All Out better have a feud built around it. Either circle back to Hangman or have Christian get his shot. All Out is where Omega could somewhat believably lose the title.

Miro vs Allin II would have made sense, but they were intent on having Sting wrestle live and it needed to be a tag match.


----------



## yeahright2

Mr316 said:


> Believe it or not but I ordered every single AEW since day 1. Even Fyter Fest and Fight For The Fallen. Because guess what, I was rooting for them. Tonight is the first AEW event that I won’t be ordering. Average card. Very predictable on top of that. Poor build up. No thank you.


We all was. That´s why some of us are so critical about them.. Not because we hate them, we just want them to be better than that other show.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Miro just won the TNT Title so any title feud of his would be thrown together. You're absolutely right with Omega's match though, but considering everybody knows he's retaining they likely didn't want to burn a legit contender match either. Omega is still feuding with Moxley, but this defense is more from the rankings where PAC and OC were top five, and Hangman was very likely jobbed clean to Brian Cage to write him out of the rankings #1 contender argument. Basically offering up a pure workrate match with OC adding some flavor and shenanigans.
> 
> Omega's title defense at All Out better have a feud built around it. Either circle back to Hangman or have Christian get his shot. All Out is where Omega could somewhat believably lose the title.
> 
> Miro vs Allin II would have made sense, but they were intent on having Sting wrestle live and it needed to be a tag match.


Do Christian at Fyter Fest or Fight for the Fallen. Omega's All Out defense should be against Cody.


----------



## DammitChrist

yeahright2 said:


> We all was. That´s why some of us are so critical about them.. Not because we hate them, we just want them to be better than that other show.


They already are really good though.


----------



## yeahright2

DammitChrist said:


> They already are really good though.


That´s your opinion. I think they can be a lot better..


----------



## CovidFan

DammitChrist said:


> They already are really good though.


They're good to you. If they were good to me, I'd have kept watching after I watched B+G and the next Dynamite but I didn't because I thought the eps weren't worth my time. It seems I'm not the only person who didn't enjoy those, either. Despite that, I'll be getting DON tonight because I hate myself I guess.


----------



## Mr316

DammitChrist said:


> They already are really good though.


That’s according to you. Fact is, 1.4 million watched the first episode. They lost a big chunck of that audience because they didn’t like what they saw. Only reason why I’m still watching here and there is because AEW is my last hope. Clearly, it’s just a matter of time before I completely stop watching.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm headed to the theatre now. Will give my thoughts after the show so I don't disturb people with my bright ass phone.*


----------



## One Shed

CovidFan said:


> They're good to you. If they were good to me, I'd have kept watching after I watched B+G and the next Dynamite but I didn't because I thought the eps weren't worth my time. It seems I'm not the only person who didn't enjoy those, either. Despite that, I'll be getting DON tonight because I hate myself I guess.


Yeah, it is just not worth arguing about much for me especially on a holiday weekend. As they have gotten goofier, my interest has faded. Maybe they can get a fresh energy when they start touring again, but they desperately need someone who knows how to format and produce a TV show, and to finally get rid of the talentless goofs that have jobs because of friendship.


----------



## Geeee

Uggh I changed the billing address on my credit card and B/R Live is giving me all kinds of grief. I'm deducting half a * from the PPV


----------



## Prosper

So tonight I'm a UK resident LOL



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm headed to the theatre now. Will give my thoughts after the show so I don't disturb people with my bright ass phone.*


Enjoy man, the theater experience should be fun


----------



## TD Stinger

Geeee said:


> Uggh I changed the billing address on my credit card and B/R Live is giving me all kinds of grief. I'm deducting half a * from the PPV


When I watched Revolution a few months ago it gave me so much grief just trying to log into BR Live. I couldn't remember my Password and though I tried to create a new Password, it never worked. I ended up making a new account with a different email.

This time I'm just going traditional PPV to watch on the big screen.


----------



## Geeee

TD Stinger said:


> When I watched Revolution a few months ago it gave me so much grief just trying to log into BR Live. I couldn't remember my Password and though I tried to create a new Password, it never worked. I ended up making a new account with a different email.
> 
> This time I'm just going traditional PPV to watch on the big screen.


I ordered it on PS4 and it was $10 cheaper, so I guess a double win, even though I find their player to be a little ehhhh. Not always 1080p, sometimes buffering


----------



## 3venflow

Sounds like the PPV buyrate will be good again.


----------



## taker1986

Right predictions.

AEW title - pretty simply, Omega retains. It's way too early for him to drop the title. I think he pins PAC and his feud with OC continues to Fyter fest.

TNT title - Should be a hard-hitting war between two big bastards. Miro just won the title so I can't see losing here. Miro retains.

Women's title. - Can't go wrong with either as Champ but I think Britt takes it. She deserves it after the year she's having.

Tag titles - this one's a tougher one to predict, but I'll go with another title change here.

Casino battle Royal - I'll go with Jungle Boy to finally get his big moment, Christian seems too obvious and he can be protected by having team Tazz gang up on him.

Page/Cage - Page gets his win back. They're building him up for an eventual match with Omega so he's not going 0-2 here

Cody/Ogogo - not sure what to make of this. Hopefully I'm pleasantly surprised like I was in the Shaq match. Cody wins

Sting Darby win, pretty easy prediction. Interested to see how Sting is in the ring after all this time. 

NWA title - I'll go with Riho here now that she's commited full-time and moved to the US

Man I'm pumped


----------



## Whoanma

taker1986 said:


> NWA title - I'll go with Riho here now that she's commited full-time and moved to the US


----------



## VideoGamesControllerHD_YT

HEY IM NEW TO THIS WRESTLING FORUM AND I JUST MADE THIS ACCOUNT JUST TO QUICKLY ASK AND WONDER IF ANYBODY GONNA SOME HOW STREAM UP AND WATCH TONIGHTS AEW DOUBLE OR NOTHING 2021 PPV...... SO NOBODY PANICS ON WONDERING ON HOW TO WATCH THE FULL PPV.......... PLEASE LET ME KNOW HMU AND IF YOU ARE OR IF SOMEBODY IS GOING TO DO IT.... IF SO LINK ME IT SO I CAN WATCH IT PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE AND THANK YOU!...........ASAP!! #ad #aew #aewdoubleornothing2021 #wrestlingcommunity


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Sounds like the PPV buyrate will be good again.
> 
> View attachment 101792


Sure Dave. 😂


----------



## Geeee

VideoGamesControllerHD_YT said:


> HEY IM NEW TO THIS WRESTLING FORUM AND I JUST MADE THIS ACCOUNT JUST TO QUICKLY ASK AND WONDER IF ANYBODY GONNA SOME HOW STREAM UP AND WATCH TONIGHTS AEW DOUBLE OR NOTHING 2021 PPV...... SO NOBODY PANICS ON WONDERING ON HOW TO WATCH THE FULL PPV.......... PLEASE LET ME KNOW HMU AND IF YOU ARE OR IF SOMEBODY IS GOING TO DO IT.... IF SO LINK ME IT SO I CAN WATCH IT PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE AND THANK YOU!...........ASAP!! #ad #aew #aewdoubleornothing2021 #wrestlingcommunity


----------



## VideoGamesControllerHD_YT

VideoGamesControllerHD_YT said:


> HEY IM NEW TO THIS WRESTLING FORUM AND I JUST MADE THIS ACCOUNT JUST TO QUICKLY ASK AND WONDER IF ANYBODY GONNA SOME HOW STREAM UP AND WATCH TONIGHTS AEW DOUBLE OR NOTHING 2021 PPV...... SO NOBODY PANICS ON WONDERING ON HOW TO WATCH THE FULL PPV.......... PLEASE LET ME KNOW HMU AND IF YOU ARE OR IF SOMEBODY IS GOING TO DO IT.... IF SO LINK ME IT SO I CAN WATCH IT PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE AND THANK YOU!...........ASAP!! #ad #aew #aewdoubleornothing2021 #wrestlingcommunity





Geeee said:


>


WHATS BAIT?..... i'M CONFUSE?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## GimmeABreakJess

A few outcomes are predictable, but I think they will be good matches. But mostly I'm just excited for the atmosphere. Fans have been starved for this and i think the wrestlers have been also.


----------



## omaroo

After watching the countdown show I'm more pumped for the ppv now.

I just want a quality show. I'm not expecting any surprises or debuts so that's not gona ruin anything for me.

Shame it's gona be too late about 5am will finish here.


----------



## ProjectGargano

omaroo said:


> After watching the countdown show I'm more pumped for the ppv now.
> 
> I just want a quality show. I'm expecting any surprises or debuts so that's not gona ruin anything for me.
> 
> Shame it's gona be too late about 5am will finish here.


Yes, i ordered the show, but will end so late and tomorrow I give classes...but is only one day lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

omaroo said:


> I'm expecting any surprises or debuts so that's not gona ruin anything for me.


I kinda feel like AEW puts themselves in a corner with the "wild card" entry. It gets all sorts of rumors and hopes up, but they can't possibly give a huge surprise debut at every PPV.


----------



## omaroo

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I kinda feel like AEW puts themselves in a corner with the "wild card" entry. It gets all sorts of rumors and hopes up, but they can't possibly give a huge surprise debut at every PPV.


It gets redundant at a stage with that process. 

I don't expect any major debuts and surprises.


----------



## Chan Hung

Eddie's look like he's lost a bit of weight.


----------



## Prosper

I'm hoping for Almas to make an appearance tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

omaroo said:


> It gets redundant at a stage with that process.
> 
> I don't expect any major debuts and surprises.


Evan Bourne was the last big surprise remember. Lesson learned folks, don't get hopes up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Sounds like the PPV buyrate will be good again.
> 
> View attachment 101792


its horrible how the misfire at the barbwire deathmatch killed the company, huh?


oh..... wait


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> I'm hoping for Almas to make an appearance tonight.


----------



## Geeee

Sounds like a lot of people are having trouble ordering on BR Live. I hope that doesn't hurt the buyrate


----------



## Whoanma

Isn’t it sad I‘m able to understand Shida speaking in English perfectly though I struggled to understand Dynamite’s Spanish announce team?


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW needs to leave BR Live, there are always problems with them.


----------



## Geeee

Whoanma said:


> Isn’t it sad I‘m able to understand Shida speaking in English perfectly though I struggled to understand Dynamite’s Spanish announce team?


Yeah I think her accent is cool. Hopefully, she's not discouraged from talking more.


----------



## yeahright2

Whoanma said:


> Isn’t it sad I‘m able to understand Shida speaking in English perfectly though I struggled to understand Dynamite’s Spanish announce team?


Not at all. I understand Shidas English promos, but I don´t understand a word of the Spanish announce team.
..But then again.. I don´t speak Spanish


----------



## Whoanma

yeahright2 said:


> Not at all. I understand Shidas English promos, but I don´t understand a word of the Spanish announce team.
> ..But then again.. I don´t speak Spanish


I do speak Spanish. There’s the irony.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

USA USA


----------



## 3venflow

JR's voice sounds shot in the build-up show. It was coarse on Dynamite too. I hope he doesn't sound like he did at that PPV last year.


----------



## La Parka

I hope Kingnston and Mox win


LifeInCattleClass said:


> its horrible how the misfire at the barbwire deathmatch killed the company, huh?
> 
> 
> oh..... wait


AEW ratings have been in the toilet since and have basically lost any crossover appeal it could've had with the NXT audience. 

but sure, lets believe Uncle Dave's pre AEW ppv nonsense! hes totally not on the payroll or anything.


----------



## Whoanma

How Cody sees himself.


----------



## Prosper

This has managed to get me kinda hyped for Ogogo/Cody


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> How Cody sees himself.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Geeee said:


> Sounds like a lot of people are having trouble ordering on BR Live. I hope that doesn't hurt the buyrate


Yea, BR Live. I couldn't order it on computer, had to buy ii on my phone thru the itunes store. I'm watching it fine on computer, just had to buy it thru phone for some reason. I thought it was just me tho since changed up some things at home recently.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pm me if ya want help. Wink


----------



## Londonlaw

Given this is Memorial Weekend, I can see Cody winning against Ogogo and waving the flag for the ‘feels’…


----------



## yeahright2

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


IF only Cody was ½ as talented as Jim Duggan..


----------



## ProjectGargano

Here we gooooo.


----------



## 3venflow

Look at that crowd. 😍😍😍


----------



## NamelessJobber

I think tonight, I'm most hyped for Britt v Shida.


----------



## Prosper

Full capacity is so great to see


----------



## ProjectGargano

So refreshing to see.


----------



## Whoanma

Londonlaw said:


> Given this is Memorial Weekend, I can see Cody winning against Ogogo and waving the flag for the ‘feels’…


----------



## qntntgood




----------



## qntntgood

3venflow said:


> Look at that crowd. 😍😍😍


How many those tickets,did they give away for free ?


----------



## ProjectGargano

qntntgood said:


> How many those tickets,did they give away for free ?


Almost no one. They didn't sold only less than 300.


----------



## 3venflow

qntntgood said:


> How many those tickets,did they give away for free ?


Given how fast they were selling from the off, probably not many.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Shida's english is very good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398679834440601600


----------



## NamelessJobber

A couple ppl here said maybe double turn between, Shida and Britt. They might be right. The video package kinda makes me feel that they're leaning that way a bit. So Britt wins and will be face champ? Maybe.


----------



## Londonlaw

Poor Shida. She wanted a title match in front of a crowd. And she’ll get it… but they are almost certainly going to be rooting for Britt Baker 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Here we go - gonna be a good one i think


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## qntntgood

ProjectGargano said:


> Shida's english is very good.


You sure about that,because that promo was trash.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398679834440601600


----------



## Prosper

Riho with that pop!


----------



## Whoanma

Over as f***.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

qntntgood said:


> How many those tickets,did they give away for free ?


I doubt many. All but a few hundred were sold. If those are still unsold they probably are keeping them available for walk ups.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Nice loud chants.


----------



## Whoanma

If Riho ends up winning this and you hear a crazed fella yelling nonsensically in Spanish do not worry, it will be me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That crowd bruhhh!


----------



## 3venflow

Second match in a row Serena has been showing heelish tendencies. She'd make a great grumpy veteran heel.


----------



## Londonlaw

qntntgood said:


> You sure about that,because that promo was trash.


People who speak English as a first language can’t cut a promo (or indeed string a coherent sentence together) 😉

For someone who barely spoke English this time last year, Shida’s standard is good, in my opinion.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Oh this crowd is fun. I love it!


----------



## Chan Hung

Serena seems to be a good heel.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rick fucking Knox...worst ref ever.


----------



## qntntgood

3venflow said:


> Second match in a row Serena has been showing heelish tendencies. She'd make a great grumpy veteran heel.


It should not be close,Serena should be destroying rhio.


----------



## Chan Hung

I bet its hot as fuck there right now. I wonder if they have fans for the fans haha


----------



## shandcraig

imagine wrestling with that sunin your eyes


----------



## Prized Fighter

Deeb is so damn good. She is really adding those final pieces to her game with the personality in the ring. Now if she can figure out those promos, she will be set.


----------



## Mike E

Super stoked for my buddies to get here so we can get this night started! So far this match is pretty great, good starting point.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is why its important to have a clear heel and face. Glad least Serena went heel.


----------



## NamelessJobber

A personality was the only thing missing from Deebs before imo, if she can be successful as a heel personality I will be happy, as she is really really good at everything else. All imo of course. 

Add: Of course, stories, booking whatever, needed too.


----------



## qntntgood

Londonlaw said:


> People who speak English as a first language can’t cut a promo (or indeed string a coherent sentence together) 😉
> 
> For someone who barely spoke English this time last year, Shida’s standard is good, in my opinion.


It's not her English I'm talking about,There was not emotion behind it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mike E said:


> Super stoked for my buddies to get here so we can get this night started! So far this match is pretty great, good starting point.
> View attachment 101809


Where's the popcorn, pizza? LOL


----------



## shandcraig

this is a sweet deal for TK because this ppv is pretty cheap for him to produce compared to a road she. free arena that he was already setup in, minimal changes to stage set, full paying crowd and paying ppv people.


----------



## Whoanma

Hmmm... she’s not winning this.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Shida is still a really boring and hard to understand promo ,in fact the only reason she's been champ was the fact she was the best worker that was reliable, but zero charisma or character. 

Serena Deeb is like the American Shida lol.....EXCELLENT worker but no character as a babyface. Serena turning heel is great for her character she will be much better off.

JUST BOUGHT THE PPV CHEERS GUYS!!!


----------



## shandcraig

Mike E said:


> Super stoked for my buddies to get here so we can get this night started! So far this match is pretty great, good starting point.
> View attachment 101809


wrestling and chill


----------



## Ham and Egger

I know there are detractors against Riho.... say what you want about her but you can't deny she is immensely over.


----------



## qntntgood

Riho looks so fucking terrible,again this should be a blood bath.


----------



## Whoanma

Ham and Egger said:


> I know there are detractors against Riho.... say what you want about her but you can't deny she is immensely over.


That’s what I said. Over as f***. She’s always been.


----------



## shandcraig

god when will the fucking this is awesome chant die


----------



## Chan Hung

Did the have the crowd placed there on cam view last time? I dont recall.


----------



## 3venflow

Serena is an incredible worker.


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> Given how fast they were selling from the off, probably not many.


16 days ago they had 800 people in the audience.. 200 tickets were given away for free.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chanting "This is Awesome" at this match really diminishes the meaning of the chant


----------



## RapShepard

I'm predicting at least 2 OC almost won moments


----------



## shandcraig

im vibing a good ppv ahead


Chan Hung said:


> Did the have the crowd placed there on cam view last time? I dont recall.


yeah they always did it that way when they have full crowds in this venue. only didnt do it when it was minimal fans during covid. The hard camera seems like its lower down though which i dont think is as good.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> god when will the fucking this is awesome chant die


Good question. Maybe there should be a counter chant after this is awesome...'this is not"


----------



## ProjectGargano

Great match


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a good free match.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

qntntgood said:


> It should not be close,Serena should be destroying rhio.


You realize riho already beat Deeb in AEW right?


----------



## Londonlaw

qntntgood said:


> It's not her English I'm talking about,There was not emotion behind it.


Can’t (and won’t) argue that specific point 👍🏿

By the way, it’s good to get the crowd going, but getting them to expend this much energy even before the main show starts? 🤔


----------



## Mike E

These ladies are leaving it all out there!


----------



## qntntgood

Riho looks unbelievably fake,the right women won.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit, Serena is a beast. Will AEW sign her?


----------



## Whoanma

And they made her tap. F it.


----------



## 3venflow

That was a hell of a buy-in match. Not a surprise considering how great their match on Dynamite was earlier this year before Serena's absence.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Holy shit, Serena is a beast. Will AEW sign her?


She is already signed.


----------



## Chan Hung

This gives me a WWE vibe. This promo/commercial


----------



## One Shed

Glad Deeb tapped the kid out.


----------



## rbl85

Whoanma said:


> And they made her tap. F it.


Well Deeb is a submission specialist


----------



## Prosper

Serena Deeb is incredible what a match


----------



## Chan Hung

ProjectGargano said:


> She is already signed.


Fuck yes. That is all i needed to hear. Keep her heel please AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Serena is an incredible worker.


To me shes like AEWs shayna Baszler but just a superb technician rather then martial artist, and the heel characters are nearly identical.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Good match despite Riho's offence looking as dangerous as a light gust of wind.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Its Memorial Day. If you think any Japanese wrestler is winning tonight, you are mistaken


----------



## Ham and Egger

And that is how you get a crowd pumped for a show by starting off with a banger of a match. Deeb is just on another level with her ring work. I wish she would go back to the WWE and kill it with the women there.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## shandcraig

i will forever hate excalibur . he makes aew sound nerdy well he sounds like hes cuming over every move done in the ring.


----------



## Geeee

Serena is gonna be a top class heel. She's just mean in there. That was probably the best match ever on the Buy-in. (not a huge bar to clear but nice work ladies!)


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm headed to the theatre now. Will give my thoughts after the show so I don't disturb people with my bright ass phone.*


Fuck those people, ruin their time.


----------



## rbl85

Randy Lahey said:


> Its Memorial Day. If you think any Japanese wrestler is winning tonight, you are mistaken


Have nothing to do with that NWA rely heavily on promos, Riho can't do that.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> This gives me a WWE vibe. This promo/commercial


dont say that, dont trigger me


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Let’s start with a 4* buy-in match? Sure, why not


----------



## Prosper

That really got me hyped for the main show, the crowd is awesome tonight.


----------



## rbl85

Deeb is probably the best woman in the ring for AEW


----------



## PavelGaborik

$Dolladrew$ said:


> To me shes like AEWs shayna Baszler but just a superb technician rather then martial artist, and the heel characters are nearly identical.


She's significantly more technical in the ring than Shayna.


----------



## shandcraig

why is eddie kingston not with santana and oriz and sammy. come on bring the fucking latino heel heat baby. we all wanna see it


----------



## Randy Lahey

Guarantee Britt will be the babyface tonight. Bully Ray was talking on Busted Open that after Britt/Rosa match, that Britt was bigger than the women's title, and they needed to elevate Shida, otherwise the fans will be all for Britt even as the heel. I don't think AEW has elevated Shida enough. It's going to be all Britt tonight. I don't know how they are going to keep her heel, but right after she beats Shida she needs to be assaulted by Conti or something like that. Set up the next feud immediately


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Deeb v a tweener Baker would be a great future feud


----------



## NamelessJobber

"The other place" that sounds silly to me. I get it they might not be able to say "WWE" but the other place still sounds silly to me.


----------



## Prosper

rbl85 said:


> Deeb is probably the best woman in the ring for AEW


She’s just on another level right now. Playing the heel would be perfect for her.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> why is eddie kingston not with santana and oriz and sammy. come on bring the fucking latino heel heat baby. we all wanna see it


because. Not. All. Latinos. need. To fucking. Team. Up. For. Fuck. Sakesssss


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I won't be on here til after the PPV but damn that was a very good match between Riho and Deeb. Deeb is an elite worker.


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> Deeb is probably the best woman in the ring for AEW


I don't know if she's had a match in AEW that wasn't awesome (maybe some job match?)


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> Have nothing





PavelGaborik said:


> She's significantly more technical in the ring than Shayna.


I was more commenting on her character work and aura she puts off. Tbh I'm not a huge fan of Shayna in mma or wrestling lol. For whatever reason my mind took me there

Edit- ......YOURBOY IS FUCKING HIGH!!!


----------



## TheFiend666

That Mox/Kingston and Bucks Promo was some good stuff


----------



## qntntgood

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You realize riho already beat Deeb in AEW right?


And she should not have won that ether


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because. Not. All. Latinos. need. To fucking. Team. Up. For. Fuck. Sakesssss


stereotypes is still a driving factor in good story telling in movies and shows. we need to stop pretending we're all one big happy family. its wrestling for dam sakes not wwe toys orus


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399153842584010752


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Let’s go!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wonder if Cage turns soon


----------



## Trophies

Brian Cage dressed up for this.


----------



## 3venflow

Terminator Cage!


----------



## Randy Lahey

shandcraig said:


> why is eddie kingston not with santana and oriz and sammy. come on bring the fucking latino heel heat baby. we all wanna see it


They don't really play up Eddie being latino though. He plays more of a neighborhood Brooklyn tough guy


----------



## Prosper

The MACHINNNNEE


----------



## One Shed

Did Cage seriously get a $10 Party City costume?


----------



## shandcraig

Cage doesn't sell the terminator like Kenny can


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ok I'm signing off so I can pay attention to the fucking show. 

CAGE VS PAGE KICKIN IT OFF!!!!!


----------



## Prosper

Hangman still OVER AF


----------



## NamelessJobber

O wow, crowd still loves Hangman. Nice. 
Please now just keep him away from Dark Order.


----------



## TheFiend666

Oh no Cage needs to take that lame stuff off lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great pop for Page.


----------



## 3venflow

I get the feeling this match is gonna end with a handshake.


----------



## NamelessJobber

"Cowboy shit" chants, nice.


----------



## shandcraig

Finally Crowds again so we can prove who's over and who's not. Hangman wad always over as fuck but dam he got a pop. Push the mother fucker


----------



## Prayer Police

TheFiend666 said:


> Oh no Cage needs to take that lame stuff off lmao


He did. It's only entrance gear...


----------



## shandcraig

With Crowds properly deciding who's over again aew can stop pushing jobbers


----------



## TheFiend666

Prayer Police said:


> He did. It's only entrance gear...


I meant forever


----------



## Londonlaw

If common sense prevails, Page will win and in essence, his build to Omega (either at All Out or Full Gear) will start. And until he gets to him, he doesn’t get beaten at all. He also says goodbye to Dark Order.


----------



## Trophies

Already lots of action. Good match so far!


----------



## qntntgood

shandcraig said:


> Cage doesn't sell the terminator like Kenny can


Bullshit,twinkle foes fucking sucks,cage is the terminator.


----------



## 3venflow

Damn, that was a picture perfect Orihara moonsault.


----------



## NamelessJobber

I think the only "gimmicky" match is the Stadium Stampede right? All the others are normal type matches. That's a good thing.


----------



## shandcraig

Perfect opening match to get the crowd hot


----------



## ProjectGargano

The crowd is great.


----------



## Mike E

Cage and Page have very good chemistry.


----------



## rbl85

Page rebounded


----------



## ImpactFan

As a reminder: Tomorrow night we get RAW with no crowds.... LOL


----------



## qntntgood

Londonlaw said:


> If common sense prevails, Page will win and in essence, his build to Omega (either at All Out or Full Gear) will start. And until he gets to him, he doesn’t get beaten at all. He also says goodbye to Dark Order.


Page getting a title,before mjf gets another one would be a crime


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is a fun match between 2 legit champion level guys


----------



## Chan Hung

Brian Cage's face kind of reminds me of Undertaker's lol


----------



## shandcraig

ImpactFan said:


> As a reminder: Tomorrow night we get RAW with no crowds.... LOL


Only people that watch


----------



## 3venflow

Cage turning babyface!


----------



## PavelGaborik

The fact that Cage can keep this pace up at his size is insane.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. Page is over AF. Protected Cage in defeat as well. Well done to both guys.


----------



## ProjectGargano

So good the action in this match.


----------



## 3venflow

That was a world title level match. Awesome and protected Cage at the end.


----------



## ImpactFan

shandcraig said:


> Only people that watch


I was pointing out that the shows suck, but with AEW having fans tonight it will make it even harder to watch


----------



## Randy Lahey

Kind of a weak finish there, but i knew Cage would leave Team Taz after this


----------



## TheFiend666

That was a awesome match but obvious that was going to happen due to Taz bitching the whole match lol


----------



## shandcraig

Lol Ricky is gold. Good story telling for this match. Fuck the crowd loves him


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good match.

The fans will probably start doing the Terminator clap if Cage is face.


----------



## Mike E

What a fantastic and fast paced match!


----------



## qntntgood

The nerds are celebrating,the nerds are celebrating.


----------



## shandcraig

Page needs to go back to underwear tights eith the black bandana. I assume that's his heel gear though since that's what he used when he was a heel


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a banger - much better than i expected

hangman v cage was 4* (ratings based on my enjoyment)


----------



## Shock Street

Cage and Page vs Team Taz at the next ppv?


----------



## Geeee

Man the action on this show so far is pretty nuts. Two different flavors of matches too. One technical, psychology-based match and one crazy spotfest.


----------



## shandcraig

Hopefully they ask the crowd to move to the stadium


----------



## NamelessJobber

Great match between these two. Plus we got to see hot boys Ricky and Hook.
It's early but so far this ppv is really good. Deeb v Riho and so was Page v Cage. 
I guess now Cage breaks out of Team Taz and feuds with Hook and Ricky?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Why are they showing the bucks preview again?


----------



## PavelGaborik

That'll likely be MOTN. Gonna be tough to top


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399157955942100996


----------



## Prosper

Man that plus the Buy In has been one the best beginnings to a PPV ever


----------



## Prosper

Tag title match going on early


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mix & Kingston need to win this.


----------



## One Shed

Now for a fight with kids over shoes


----------



## Mike E

Man, you hear that crowd when wild thing hit! So amazing!


----------



## TheFiend666

I just cant get behind the wild thing theme lol


----------



## Geeee

Rey Fenix on the Spanish team replacing the Shida guy?


----------



## shandcraig

Honestly think this song fits mox to me now. Took me a while


----------



## Randy Lahey

The wild thing entrance is cheesy but fun


----------



## Ham and Egger

What a pop!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

They are winning the belts tonight , new champs


----------



## NamelessJobber

"Eddie" chants 😌


----------



## ImpactFan

This crowd is ELECTRIC for Mox & King


----------



## shandcraig

Lol got his shoes. Man there is so much story telling here so far. Not just match after match.


----------



## Danielallen1410

That wild thing entrance was brilliant.


----------



## shandcraig

Eddie's over baby!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Taz needs to add a recruit. Hobbs, Starks and Hook ain't enough.


----------



## Trophies

Lol Bucks look like a bunch of douches.


----------



## qntntgood

In a sea of nerds,them singing wild thing sucks even more,they have gotten AC/DC for Jon moxley.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I'd be shocked if the Bucks lose mainly because I don't see Mox/Kingston being a long term team.


----------



## Geeee

Matt and Nick looking to pull twin magic tonight?


----------



## NamelessJobber

Still don't like 'Wild Thing' as a song for Mox but the crowd being so loud made it ok.

Crowd did a little boo when Bucks came out but then got kinda quiet-ish 😅


----------



## shandcraig

Trophies said:


> Lol Bucks look like a bunch of douches.


Because they are


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nick with a beard just makes him look more annoying than Matt. Lol


----------



## Prosper

The new Moxley song works with a full crowd for sure


----------



## NamelessJobber

Crowd so hot for Mox n Eddie, esp Eddie. But are so mild for Bucks.


----------



## Smokeycam

fuck, i hate Cutler. Anytime i see him, he has such a punchable face.


----------



## shandcraig

So many Eddie chairs! Change your shitty ring gear Eddie and push him to the moon


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Man this shows fire so far


----------



## Whoanma

Damn, that buy-in match result killed my mood. I knew Riho wasn’t winning the NWA women belt on a pre-show impromptu match with no build at all but still, I can’t help it. And now the Young F*cks, to retain and increase my misery. If OC is even remotely close to win the main event I might throw my TV through the window.


----------



## qntntgood

Brandon cutler is a waste of space


----------



## PavelGaborik

qntntgood said:


> In a sea of nerds,them singing wild thing sucks even more,they have gotten AC/DC for Jon moxley.


This dude totally is coolest guy @ the party.


----------



## 3venflow

I still think the Bucks retain. AEW is more commited to 'real' teams since Omega/Hangman lost the belts. If not Mox/Eddie, Ortiz/Santana would be the best choice to win the belts next.


----------



## NamelessJobber

I really want Eddie n Mox to win but they won't


----------



## Geeee

oh fuck the Bucks tights are labelled. What assholes LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Nick with a beard just makes him look more annoying than Matt. Lol


Nick has always gotten the short end of the genetic stick. He's rapidly balding despite being half a decade younger while Matt still has a full head of hair while also looking much better physically.


----------



## One Shed

Does Rick Knox even know the rules of a match? Serious question.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

So Rick Knox is back? Oh for fucks sake


----------



## Mike E

I think we should have a forum rule, if you call someone a nerd or anything similar you should have to Post a picture of yourself lol. I'm sure some people are throwing stones, when they probably shouldn't.


----------



## shandcraig

It got dark fast


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NamelessJobber

3venflow said:


> I still think the Bucks retain. AEW is more commited to 'real' teams since Omega/Hangman lost the belts. If not Mox/Eddie, Ortiz/Santana would be the best choice to win the belts next.


Yea, I think you right. Santana/Ortiz are really so good too. Would love for them to have a run as tag champs.


----------



## shandcraig

Mike E said:


> I think we should have a forum rule, if you call someone a nerd or anything similar you should have to Post a picture of yourself lol. I'm sure some people are throwing stones, when they probably shouldn't.



Calling performers nerds is called for. People don't go to movies and shows to watch nerds when it's action based. People don't wanna watch people play boring regular people


----------



## 3venflow

The Bucks have replaced half of their flashy tandem moves with shithead heel tactics.

I approve.


----------



## Prosper

Lol the bucks heel work is so good


----------



## One Shed

Haha Rick counted to 2 and then just stopped even though both Bucks were still in the ring.


----------



## Mike E

shandcraig said:


> Calling performers nerds is called for. People don't go to movies and shows to watch nerds when it's action based. People don't wanna watch people play boring regular people


I've never really cared for a wrestlers appearance, just care about their abilities. I've seen some badass dudes, that don't look like they have any right to be said bad ass dudes.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Oh the cheater.


----------



## Chan Hung

So wait, the 1st two matches had people come in from backstage? Good job AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399161892518596608


----------



## the_hound

ONE .........TWO...........................LONG PAUSE..........................FORGETS THE REST


----------



## 3venflow

Frankie's Elite Hunter gimmick has potential. He could beat all the tag guys in singles then challenge Kenny on a Dynamite.


----------



## qntntgood

3venflow said:


> The Bucks have replaced half of their flashy tandem moves with shithead heel tactics.
> 
> I approve.


And they still suck,the no by them is killing the match.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399161892518596608


So she's in attendance? lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> So she's in attendance? lol


Yep


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Chan Hung said:


> So she's in attendance? lol


IIConics are so in AEW after their no compete clause ends. Like I called it.


----------



## One Shed

No counting again. Ref just stands there looking confused during double teaming. Awful.


----------



## ImpactFan

Did they really need to mock the shield? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Rick Knox is a shit ref, my God.


----------



## 3venflow

Man this match is such a love call to the old Southern tags. Good shit.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Man this match is such a love call to the old Southern tags. Good shit.


Uh, not even in the slightest.


----------



## ImpactFan

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> IIConics are so in AEW after their no compete clause ends. Like I called it.


I hope so, but I think they will end in Impact. They said they are going to the same place & I don't see AEW using them correctly


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399161892518596608


Did he cat call her?


----------



## shandcraig

I think Don needs to be the announcer full time. He has a good voice, he knows how to tell a story and just comes off legit


----------



## One Shed

JR: "Hey ref"
Ref does nothing
JR: "Uh, ref"

These guys really know how to take people out of a match.


----------



## 3venflow

Two Sheds said:


> Uh, not even in the slightest.


Yes it is. Two great babyface in peril segments, hot tags, juice, great heat. I know some of you can't praise anything the Bucks do but they're killing it as heels.

Only shit thing is the ref.


----------



## ImpactFan

The 450 was nice


----------



## NamelessJobber

Hmm, Raj Giri is a creep isn't he? Raj Giri, Ryan Satin and that Brad guy, creeps of the dirt sheets.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Both Bucks have been in the ring for five fucking minutes and the referee's doing practically nothing. They're constantly double teaming and the referee just waves his arms around like an idiot.

Why don't they just have the titles under Texas Tornado rules? They're clearly not following Australian rules.


----------



## Mr316

I always call it like I see it. This first hour has been great.


----------



## Chan Hung

That ref is such a dumbass lol


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW hardly has any rules


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Yes it is. Two great babyface in peril segments, hot tags, juice, great heat. I know some of you can't praise anything the Bucks do but they're killing it as heels.
> 
> Only shit thing is the ref.


The ref sucking and the Bucks having no idea how to lay out a match to build that kind of heat takes me completely out of the match. Mox and Eddie can be great.


----------



## Prosper

Damn what a match this has been this PPV is fire right now


----------



## Randy Lahey

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> IIConics are so in AEW after their no compete clause ends. Like I called it.


Peyton's only there bc here husband is wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung

How many near falls? LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey

too many near finishes


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking Ref doesnt enforce shit lol


----------



## One Shed

Still...no counting...nothing from the ref. Just standing there with everyone in the ring.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This has been their best start to a PPV...possibly ever.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Nick Buck grew his face hairs out and dyed his hair. That's why he seemed so different. I just realized it. 
They look like twins now, these Buck boys. 
I still want Eddie n Mox to win tho.


----------



## shandcraig

Randy Lahey said:


> too many near finishes


That's bucks for you


----------



## Shock Street

Its okay (for a Bucks match) but Rick Knox is the worst and they abuse the near falls. Lucky for them I'm a Mox and Eddie mark


----------



## ProjectGargano

Mox is awesome in this match


----------



## The XL 2

I remember the days when the Superkick was a finish. Lmao


----------



## One Shed

This is awful.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Whats the point of the ref even being in the ring if you allow 2 on 1 in the ring?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mox hulking up


----------



## NamelessJobber

Boooooo


----------



## the_hound

whats the point in the ref?


----------



## The XL 2

If you were wondering who really has the stroke around AEW......


----------



## Whoanma

That was anticlimactic.


----------



## One Shed

Awful shit. Get the Bucks and Knox out of matches.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ugh. I was expecting them to lose.


----------



## La Parka

awful match.

even for the Bucks, that was ridiculous


----------



## Ham and Egger

What a freaking match. This ppv has been fire so far. 3 great matches back to back. Can they keep it up?


----------



## ImpactFan

IS IT REALLY THE REFs fault? 
Don't they go over the spots before the match with him?


----------



## Prosper

Moxley looks like a madman lmao


----------



## somerandomfan

Compared to all the things that were near falls, that finish feels kind of flat.


----------



## Boxingfan

screw the bucks!


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> Ugh. I was expecting them to lose.


Moxley winning a belt when he's going to be away because his wife is pregnant ?


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> Whats the point of the ref even being in the ring if you allow 2 on 1 in the ring?


The whole time the dumbass Knox was just staring like an idiot, no rules enforced everyone basically in the ring at one time


----------



## ImpactFan

The match was really good, what made it suck is the ref job


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

What a weak finish. Match was okay, but too much dumb shit with the both Bucks in the ring too much. Also the finish pretty much deflated the crowd. Hopefully remaining matches aren't effected by it.


----------



## 3venflow

First time Mox has ever been pinned by anyone besides Kenny in AEW. Jericho/MJF on the last PPV, Mox/Eddie on this one, ain't no singles star teams dethroning the Bucks.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Randy Lahey said:


> too many near finishes


Just more for you guys to bitch about.


----------



## RiverFenix

Knox needs to be outed as a heel ref - no other explanation at this point.


----------



## Mr316

Fun match but it got ridiculous near the end.


----------



## kyledriver

I hate the bucks so.much lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Match was great, winner was awful. 

Why was Mox pinned? He's been their bitch now for all of 2021.


----------



## ImpactFan

Is JR drunk?


----------



## Prosper

Damn that match was phenomenal I’m surprised Moxley took the pin


----------



## One Shed

JR forgetting Trashidy exists. I wish I could too.


----------



## Ham and Egger

JR humbling himself by saying Kenny is the best in the world. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey

somerandomfan said:


> Compared to all the things that were near falls, that finish feels kind of flat.


That always happens when you do a bunch of near falls. It diminishes the impact of the actual finish


----------



## ImpactFan

Mox is probably leaving soon

EDIT: Not leaving AEW, leaving because Renee is pregnant


----------



## thorn123

how good are the bucks...


----------



## Mr316

Jim Ross simply can’t do commentary anymore...


----------



## Randy Lahey

PavelGaborik said:


> Match was great, winner was awful.
> 
> Why was Mox pinned? He's been their bitch now for all of 2021.


Probably going on paternity leave. Then come back in 3 months as a singles guy


----------



## Whoanma

No birthday present for me. Damn.


----------



## PavelGaborik

ImpactFan said:


> Mox is probably leaving soon


Yeah, his wife is about to give birth.


----------



## Prosper

Lmao JR needs to go


----------



## One Shed

DaveRA said:


> how good are the bucks...


Garbage level.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

ImpactFan said:


> Mox is probably leaving soon


Eh, maybe? People have been saying that for awhile. I guess they figure they'll job him out, and then I guess build him back up when he returns.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Big Show as special guest commentator. That basically confirms he's the wild card.


----------



## RapShepard

1. Damn they made JR apologize on PPV

2. Lol holy shit they're moving Moxley down the card quick after his title run. Held the title now he's putting all 3/4 EVPs over lol. Will he job to Cody next 


2nd match was cool and glad to see Cage is still his own man


----------



## Randy Lahey

still confused on this casino royal


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PavelGaborik said:


> Yeah, his wife is about to give birth.


Bayley will be the first to know


----------



## Chan Hung

JR: "Young or old, right Paul?" lol Jim Ross, gotta love him


----------



## Chan Hung

ImpactFan said:


> Is JR drunk?


Probably had a few Whiskey drinks before the show aired 🍺🍺🍺


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Lmao JR needs to go


He been needed to go


----------



## PavelGaborik

Randy Lahey said:


> Probably going on paternity leave. Then come back in 3 months as a singles guy


I get it, still shouldn't have eaten the pin.


----------



## Trophies

Christian to AEW feels like a dud. Maybe they should've had Omega face him tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So far NWA Women's Title match was very good, and the Page/Cage match was fantastic. Mox-Kingston/Bucks was solid but easily weakest of the night so far. Battle Royale will hopefully be fun, and I still have high hopes for rest of the card.


----------



## 3venflow

That pop for Caster though.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

That was a pretty sweet diss


----------



## The XL 2

Max Caster is money


----------



## ProjectGargano

Caster is so over. I love him.


----------



## One Shed

Calling out Slippy Sydal.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This turned into a Wild n Out show...i dig it. This guy is good on the roasts


----------



## NamelessJobber

Max Caster 😂
Really enjoy him and Acclaimed.


----------



## Chan Hung

So AEW decided to least not start with Royal with the Dork Order, that is good.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Max Castor always coming through with the heat seeking bars. Good to know the crowd has taken to him.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol big show is terrible at the announce table even for 1 match


----------



## ProjectGargano

Sydal was fast.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## the_hound

umm jr there is no dq


----------



## Geeee

Christian getting booed for eliminating Caster.. I love it


----------



## Chan Hung

I


The XL 2 said:


> Max Caster is money


Im starting to like him more each week.


----------



## Chan Hung

JR: "and...hairy" lol


----------



## shandcraig

Lol Matt's not over at all


----------



## NamelessJobber

Platinum Max went out too soon. 

I don't like how they set these up, with like 4 coming out at the same time.


----------



## 3venflow

Matt Hardy may be the least over legend in AEW or WWE. Even this crowd didn't give him a good pop.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Preston Vance has legitimate potential. 

Max Caster has star potential.


----------



## Chan Hung

NamelessJobber said:


> Platinum Max went out too soon.
> 
> I don't like how they set these up, with like 4 coming out at the same time.


Same, it reminds me of Jobbers to be honest. It seems more special when they each come out on their own


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think Christian is going to win this. AEW didn't sign him to not at least get 1 title match out of him. So i think he has to win here


----------



## Ham and Egger

Serpentico is still employed???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Did he cat call her?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399169119438708737


----------



## Nothing Finer

This format leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Luthor


----------



## Trophies

Hairy dudes spear is vicious.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Serpentico is still employed???


I can't believe I didn't include him in my "must cut list" 

Only for the same reason as you, I forgot of his existence.


----------



## Geeee

Comoroto vs 10 would be a nice Elevation main event. Fun sequence between them


----------



## Chan Hung

Great, the Shit Order.


----------



## One Shed

Did the Blondes lose their cheerleader?


----------



## ImpactFan

They are leaving the joker for last, could they have signed someone surprising/unexpected?


----------



## Chan Hung

Is Jungle Boy in this?


----------



## Mr316

This match sucks.


----------



## 3venflow

No Alex with Penta...


----------



## Geeee

Penta the real joker


----------



## Chan Hung

ImpactFan said:


> They are leaving the joker for last, could they have signed someone surprising/unexpected?


Last time the huge shocker was....MATT SYDAL AKA VAN BOURNE by GAWD!!!!


----------



## NamelessJobber

Penta 😌 
Crowd still loves him too like I do.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Wow Penta is super over with this crowd!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bowens has negative charisma. He can't take any cues from Castor?


----------



## shandcraig

Pents costumes wild


----------



## Geeee

I think they should make the timer shorter


----------



## shandcraig

Randy Lahey said:


> Wow Penta is super over with this crowd!


He's been super over since day 1 since the first double or nothing


----------



## Prosper

man Penta is over


----------



## ImpactFan

Good decision NOT having Alex with Penta.... because he was supposed to be a heel and no way he was going to be booed


----------



## PavelGaborik

Penta is a main event talent they've dropped the ball with. 

Crowd reaction shows as much, especially considering he's a heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Pentagon matches Rey Mysterio when it comes to custom gear. They always show up to show out.


----------



## ImpactFan

Jungle boy still over, i dont get his persona


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## shandcraig

Honestly I think spending money on hit songs as entrances was smart as it really helps the wrestlers and get the crowd behind them and excited


----------



## PavelGaborik

The "grizzled veteran" 22 year old Jungle Boy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Thought blue pants guy was Bo Dallas for a minute lol


----------



## the_hound

hobbs just chilling


----------



## shandcraig

I still think this match is way too complicate


----------



## ImpactFan

Andrade debut tonight?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399171311159685123


----------



## Chan Hung

Christian has to win right? LMAO


----------



## 3venflow

Hobbs and Christian, thought they had died or something.


----------



## Geeee

shandcraig said:


> I still think this match is way too complicate


I agree. Plus, it doesn't allow guys to get a proper entrance


----------



## PavelGaborik

Please never scream like that ever again


----------



## Chan Hung

Hardy vs Christian oh the memories lol


----------



## One Shed

Was that Kassidy with the Ned Flanders scream?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hobbs has some intensity in his movement. Dude is a beast.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Please never scream like that ever again


I hate it.


----------



## 3venflow

LIO RUSH!


----------



## Chan Hung

LMAO HAHAHAH LIO RUSH


----------



## ImpactFan

Lio Rush, not bad tbh!!


----------



## One Shed

Hahahahaha Lio Rush? Jesus.


----------



## Whoanma

ImpactFan said:


> Andrade debut tonight?


----------



## Trophies

Lio Rush!

Alrighty then lol


----------



## Geeee

Lio dressed like mini Dustin


----------



## izhack111

Lio? lol so bad


----------



## ProjectGargano

Lio is awesome


----------



## RiverFenix

Lio Rush. Not terrible.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is about as bad as Matt Sydal!


----------



## La Parka

alright i was wrong.

even worse than chris hero.

a lot worse.


----------



## TheFiend666

OH MY GAWD LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ImpactFan

Thats fine: They didnt over hype him


----------



## shandcraig

Jr spoiling lol by saying big surprise


----------



## Randy Lahey

lio rush is the joker lmao


----------



## MrMeeseeks

swing and a miss there big yikes


----------



## Chan Hung

These "JOKER" gimmicks are now basically a given that they are a set up of useless talents.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PavelGaborik

Okay....I was expecting Andrade.


----------



## One Shed

He definitely is the joker.


----------



## TheFiend666

ImpactFan said:


> Lio Rush, not bad tbh!!


LMAO not bad just more awful


----------



## shandcraig

Is his entrance song him rapping ?


----------



## Trophies

AEW gonna add a lightweight title or something


----------



## Mr316

😂😂😂 they need to stop doing that casino battle royale.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Two Sheds said:


> Was that Kassidy with the Ned Flanders scream?


Yea, one of the Private Party guys do a super high pitched scream or screech. I hate it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine Lio Rush wins and gets a shot at the champ? Oh wait, we have OC so this is possible.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The people has to remind that they didn't hyped it. And Lio is awesome in ring.


----------



## ImpactFan

I mean.... isnt there supposed to be 2 jokers in a pac of card...?


----------



## 3venflow

Lio has been one of the best guys on the indies for the last year, his match with Myron Reed in MLW recently was great. Awesome signing if he is signed.


----------



## One Shed

Thanks for coming Lio heh.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> He definitely is the joker.


More like a joke. Aaaand he’s gone.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good. What a waste of a Joker Card. Fucking AEW, never disappoints.


----------



## peowulf

People here were actually expecting Daniel Bryan. LOL.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lio Rush got treated like a geek. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Prosper

LASHLEY! LASHLEY!! LASHLEY!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

at least they learned not to put a lot of hype behind such a meh talent


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

Jungle Boy low key a battle royale beast. I swear he gets to the end of all of them


----------



## Chan Hung

This really has to be Jungle Boy's time


----------



## Whoanma

Ham and Egger said:


> Lio Rush got treated like a geek. 🤣🤣🤣


And just for that, suddenly, everything‘s right in the world.


----------



## RapShepard

You know Lio Rush isn't a bad get. But the combination of the match being similar to The Rumble with the staggered entry and the Joker being separate on its own. Really demands Major gets to make it feel justified. Honestly the Joker would've been a good spot for Christian to join at. But anything below that tier is just a let down


----------



## PavelGaborik

peowulf said:


> People here were actually expecting Daniel Bryan. LOL.


Nobody with a brain. Andrade would've been fantastic.


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> Lio has been one of the best guys on the indies for the last year, his match with Myron Reed in MLW recently was great. Awesome signing if he is signed.


I feel like they already have enough small guys. Darby Allin is already playing the only role Lio could play


----------



## Trophies

Prosper said:


> LASHLEY! LASHLEY!! LASHLEY!!


Never forget.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jungle Boy going over these 2 vets would be a cool moment


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay this is pretty good. Jungle Boy and Christian


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lio forgot to plug in the controller


----------



## Chan Hung

The chant fucking sucks.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> You know Lio Rush isn't a bad get. But the combination of the match being similar to The Rumble with the staggered entry and the Joker being separate on its own. Really demands Major gets to make it feel justified. Honestly the Joker would've been a good spot for Christian to join at. But anything below that tier is just a let down


I would've been extremely happy with a guy like Andrade. Great worker, young, great look with a hell of a ceiling.


----------



## Geeee

AEW tryna get Christian booed twice


----------



## Prosper

Come on Jungle Boy!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Jungle Boy is so over.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

RapShepard said:


> You know Lio Rush isn't a bad get. But the combination of the match being similar to The Rumble with the staggered entry and the Joker being separate on its own. Really demands Major gets to make it feel justified. Honestly the Joker would've been a good spot for Christian to join at. But anything below that tier is just a let down


yeah this is one time where they really need to go for star power with how the match is set up either a big return or a big pick up


----------



## TheFiend666

Well if Christian wins its obvious Omega is winning then since they been building up Christian Vs Kenny. Good PPV but all the outcomes have been so predictable


----------



## Chan Hung

Captain Insano would have even been beter than Lio Rush lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit!


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck yes! And no Marko Shit there either!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Christian should be turned heel. He looks like a total douche and they have him against a very over Babyface.


----------



## Trophies

Jungle Boy for the win!


----------



## One Shed

Right guy won at least. Still laughing about Lio Rush. Hahahaha.


----------



## Whoanma

AWESOME.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was an exciting finish!!!!


----------



## Boldgerg

Fucking Jungle Dweeb. Why did they even sign Christian? Pointless.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jungle Boy is over as fuck they went with the right winner here


----------



## izhack111

Big Show is the fucking worst omg


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck yes! And no Marko Shit there either!!!


You HAD to say something!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jungle Boy winning that's a good result. Using Christian to put over new talent is a good way to use him


----------



## shandcraig

Right choice


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good final part of the battle royale there. Don't care much for Jungle Boy, but he'll make a good next opponent for Omega until Adam Page takes the belt (which will hopefully be next PPV).


----------



## Boxingfan

right guy won


----------



## Whoanma

That was great. The crowd on fire, ”Baltimoraing” the moment.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> I would've been extremely happy with a guy like Andrade. Great worker, young, great look with a hell of a ceiling.


I feel like Andrade is in the exact same tier as Lio Rush. Neither bring anything new to AEW, but neither are bad gets


----------



## Prosper

FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## shandcraig

Really impressed with the amount of story telling in every match. Feels like a wwf 98 ppv


----------



## Chan Hung

JR is hiding that whiskey someplace under that table lol


----------



## RapShepard

Serious question should be asked if Marko and Luchasaurus are holding Jungle Boy back. He gets way more shine alone than he does with the team


----------



## ProjectGargano

This was a great moment. JB vs Kenny will be a banger


----------



## Boldgerg

MrMeeseeks said:


> Jungle Boy is over as fuck they went with the right winner here


Yeah, unfortunately these days the wrestling fan base is filled to the brim with absolute dweeb runts who mark hard for other dweeb runts.

Orange Cassidy and Jungle Boy world title challengers. Wrestling is so dead


----------



## ImpactFan

I still don't get Jungle Boy, but this dude is over


----------



## Chan Hung

The Joker was a fucking joke, but AEW made up for it with Jungle Boy winning on his own, minus Marko & Dino


----------



## qntntgood

MrMeeseeks said:


> Jungle Boy is over as fuck they went with the winner here


yep,the neck beard are up in arms and this song sucks.


----------



## Geeee

another real low bar but I think that was the best Casino Battle Royale yet. It's the first one I didn't hate


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny vs Jungle Boy will be fucking awesome if Kenny retains. This is hopefully a spoiler that OC has no chance though.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

It's about time to have Luchasaurus turn on Jungle Boy, isn't it? The acts stale. Luchasaurus is super stale. It'll be a good little feud.


----------



## Mr316

Very good ending to the match.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Wow JB is over AF. Good stuff.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This is what is is like when you wait over a year to get fans back. Everything is getting cheered more.


----------



## bdon

Jungle Boy winning that after coming close so many times in these battle royals was emotional. It’s all scripted and all, but that couldn’t have been a better way of making Jungle Boy a star.

Props to Christian for that.


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice little plug to the vets. Right before Cody comes out eh? LOL


----------



## Trophies

aw look at the dog


----------



## Ham and Egger

Big match Cody is up next, he's gonna bring the storytelling with this one!


----------



## izhack111

JB vs OC for the AEW title book it TK! LOL


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> yeah this is one time where they really need to go for star power with how the match is set up either a big return or a big pick up


Yup tbh maybe the Joker card should be an occasional random swerve for the match. Nothing guaranteed that way they don't have to stretch to find a surprise everytime they do it. But something they can save for when they have someone big to debut or return


----------



## qntntgood

ImpactFan said:


> I still don't get Jungle Boy, but this dude is over


its wrestling nerd audience,the same people who listen meltzer.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah, unfortunately these days the wrestling fan base is filled to the brim with absolute dweeb runts who mark hard for other dweeb runts.
> 
> Orange Cassidy and Jungle Boy world title challengers. Wrestling is so dead


go watch old goldberg matches and beat off then fact is JungleBoy has talent and can go in the ring so stfu


----------



## Chan Hung

bdon said:


> Jungle Boy winning that after coming close so many times in these battle royals was emotional. It’s all scripted and all, but that couldn’t have been a better way of making Jungle Boy a star.
> 
> Props to Christian for that.


Christian said he was there to put people over and he is.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Cody Rhodes really should not be a babyface. He's born to play the arrogant heel with the hot power hungry wife. When I see Cody/Brandi, I see a clone of HHH/Steph


----------



## CovidFan

Why not have a white dog with the black one? Celebrate some stupid racial bullshit Cody wants.


----------



## peowulf

PavelGaborik said:


> Nobody with a brain. Andrade would've been fantastic.


Brainless or not, lots of people were saying Daniel Bryan. Whatever, go Jungle Boy.


----------



## Prosper

Hopefully Ogogo shocks the world


----------



## NamelessJobber

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck yes! And no Marko Shit there either!!!


You jinxed us  😅



RapShepard said:


> Serious question should be asked if Marko and Luchasaurus are holding Jungle Boy back. He gets way more shine alone than he does with the team


I thought this for awhile now. Jungle Boy/Jack Perry has a lot of potential on his own. But Luchasaurus and especially Marko drag him down. A lot.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> I feel like Andrade is in the exact same tier as Lio Rush. Neither bring anything new to AEW, but neither are bad gets


A really big name will never debut in the battle royale


----------



## shandcraig

This is fuck stupid


----------



## Dr. Middy

Show has been great so far, but I do think they could have shortened time on both Hangman/Cage (which I thought was a banger) and the tag match (which I thought was excellent with the heel/face dynamics). Battle Royal only was made up thanks to an awesome Jungle Boy moment, but it was forgettable and didn't need to be on the show otherwise. 

Show is gonna end up being 4+ hours, which is long.


----------



## CovidFan

omg i don't care. i don't want the real world when i watch wrestling. fuck off


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I feel like Andrade is in the exact same tier as Lio Rush. Neither bring anything new to AEW, but neither are bad gets


Completely disagree. Lio is a generic small guy who has an athletic, flippy style that many others in AEW larger than him already do much better than him. 

Andrade is far more polished and balanced in the ring. He's way more technical, and genuinely looks like a guy who could kick your ass to go with it.


----------



## The XL 2

This America vs UK shit is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung

Its pretty insane seeing Big Show high fiving people on his way to the announce booth, Moxley and Hangman interacting super close to the crowd. Amazing how there's hardly any masks now. Crazy how not long ago this shit was different.


----------



## RapShepard

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's about time to have Luchasaurus turn on Jungle Boy, isn't it? The acts stale. Luchasaurus is super stale. It'll be a good little feud.


Nope just take off the mask and make him the body guard to Jungle Boy who's embracing his Hollywood Heel true self.


----------



## Boldgerg

MrMeeseeks said:


> go watch old goldberg matches and beat off then fact is JungleBoy has talent and can go in the ring so stfu


Happily. Enjoying marking over scrawny runts jumping around dressed like Tarzan's retarded son. Zero charisma, can't talk, but so talented!


----------



## Chan Hung

No Snoop?


----------



## shandcraig

Cody's face run has been insanely forced if you think about it. You can't help but cheer for all his perfect booking over and over. People will not him so much as a heel


----------



## izhack111

Here we go 🤣


----------



## 3venflow

Man Cody looks great and has his real theme again.


----------



## PavelGaborik

MuRiCa WiNz


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody in his George Washington cospplay gear. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Nope just take off the mask and make him the body guard to Jungle Boy who's embracing his Hollywood Heel true self.


Yes about time. Have him destroy Marko out of AEW then him vs Jungle Boy


----------



## RapShepard

Cody Washington


----------



## Shock Street

Americody


----------



## shandcraig

Crowds not even half as loud for him compared to a few others


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> Nice little plug to the vets. Right before Cody comes out eh? LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey

If it was America vs China, this would work. America vs England doesn't work at all lol.


----------



## One Shed

The father to be?!? Hahahhhahahahaha. Like he accomplished something there?


----------



## CovidFan

I wonder if Cody knows taking his dad's nickname doesn't make him his dad or in the same universe of his dad. Disgusting.

He is the heel here, right?


----------



## Chan Hung

Alrighty, never seen this guy Ogogo wrestle. Lets see what he gots.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is the best PPV i’ve ever seen, and we’re only halfway


----------



## Mr316

The father to be. 😂😂😂 give me a damm break


----------



## Geeee

Two Sheds said:


> The father to be?!? Hahahhhahahahaha. Like he accomplished something there?


Has a hot wife...such sacrifice LOL


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Tony is on the phone right now trying to buy the rights to Hogan's "Real American" theme.


----------



## somerandomfan

Chan Hung said:


> No Snoop?


Good, nothing against Snoop himself but that was a terrible remix...


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the best PPV i’ve ever seen, and we’re only halfway


😂😂😂😂
This has to be your first ever ppv then.


----------



## CovidFan

Ogogo so patriotic and into this feud that he doesn't wear his country's colors.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Fuckin cody 









I feel so sorry for Agogo. 
Please go away after this cody.


----------



## Prosper

This is a different version of his original music


----------



## TheFiend666

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the best PPV i’ve ever seen, and we’re only halfway


Relax lmao


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the best PPV i’ve ever seen, and we’re only halfway


Must be about your 8th PPV ever then.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


LOL


----------



## Geeee

Cattle Mutilation. Brian Danielson confirmed!!


----------



## somerandomfan

Disappointed that wasn't the finish, Ogogo probably needed the quick squash over Cody.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I don't really care about this at all with the poor ass build

Hopefully Ogogo does well though. Dude has potential.


----------



## Randy Lahey

i just hate cody rhodes as a forced babyface. I really don't think Cody has had any talent, just getting the Charlotte Flair push for who his family is


----------



## Chan Hung

Prosper said:


> This is a different version of his original music


They added a riff or something in beginning


----------



## The XL 2

If they really wanted to do the whole UK vs USA thing, they should have done what Bret Hart was doing in 97 shitting on Americas gun laws and healthcare and shit.


----------



## RapShepard

NamelessJobber said:


> You jinxed us  [emoji28]
> 
> 
> I thought this for awhile now. Jungle Boy/Jack Perry has a lot of potential on his own. But Luchasaurus and especially Marko drag him down. A lot.


Yeah it's a real good issue to have. While they botched the over team that is Jungle Express, they in turn have made solo Jungle Boy a real prospect to watch. This battle royale is a big moment for him. 



rbl85 said:


> A really big name will never debut in the battle royale


I mean they debuted Cage a modern big name in the ladder match. So who knows


----------



## NamelessJobber




----------



## qntntgood

wow,cody no sold ogoo is there any surprise as to who is winning this match?


----------



## Geeee

QT looking like business casual Subzero


----------



## CovidFan

Cody's tights make him look like a mark for Transformers.


----------



## ElTerrible

Well Ogogo looks pretty good for his first real match.


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the best PPV i’ve ever seen, and we’re only halfway


My god.


----------



## shandcraig

Randy Lahey said:


> i just hate cody rhodes as a forced babyface. I really don't think Cody has had any talent, just getting the Charlotte Flair push for who his family is



Its entirely forced, he's not actually over. His forced gimmick that puts him in position to appear over. That even makes the crowd think they should cheer for him. But even tonight they were half as loud for him than other guys


----------



## 3venflow

Ogogo has insane potential.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody's hair looks extra yellow today, i wonder if it's bleeding time soon?


----------



## ElTerrible

You can also see that Ogogo was basically a professional sports athlete. His athletism is legit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ogogo is wrestling with a busted rib, has one working eye, and is a relative newbie to wrestling, how is he the heel again?


----------



## Prosper

Ogogo is not bad at all


----------



## PavelGaborik

What does going over Ogogo do for Cody? 

Dude is on a mission to end every mid carder with potential.


----------



## La Parka

Ham and Egger said:


> Ogogo is wrestling with a busted rib, has one working eye, and is a relative newbie to wrestling, how is he the heel again?


He’s not an expecting father and is in fact not American


----------



## Chan Hung

I must admit, this has at least so far been better than Revolution. I thought Revolution was garbage.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Completely disagree. Lio is a generic small guy who has an athletic, flippy style that many others in AEW larger than him already do much better than him.
> 
> Andrade is far more polished and balanced in the ring. He's way more technical, and *genuinely looks like a guy who could kick your ass to go with it.*


Andrade looks like he wants no parts of confrontation. Surrounded by bitches sure, but ready for a fight nah. 

But Andrade is just as generic, he's another amongst the dozen upon dozens of technically solid athletic wrestlers, with 0 charisma. He's Mexican Cesaro without the muscle. Good look, can have a good match with anyone, but blander than unseasoned boiled chicken.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ogogo has insane potential... frog splash?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> Ogogo is wrestling with a busted rib, has one working eye, and is a relative newbie to wrestling, how is he the heel again?


Because MuRiCa


----------



## ElTerrible

Are the fans chanting for Ogogo. Cody is the least over babyface on the card so far and by far.


----------



## izhack111

Worst match of the night so far


----------



## Randy Lahey

shandcraig said:


> Its entirely forced, he's not actually over. His forced gimmick that puts him in position to appear over. That even makes the crowd think they should cheer for him. But even tonight they were half as loud for him than other guys


I wonder if AEW feels like they have to force babyface Cody in because of the Cody/Brandi show? But whatever it is I hate it. Cody for me has turn the channel heat. I just don't care for him at all. He's the definition of an ultra bland guy put into a top spot


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Yes about time. Have him destroy Marko out of AEW then him vs Jungle Boy


And if they keep him, have Marko be his weed carrier punching bag.


----------



## the_hound

this match has been brutal thus far, ppv has been good however this has not.


----------



## Mr316

Jim Ross getting mad because Ogogo didn’t hook the leg. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

izhack111 said:


> Worst match of the night so far


I agree. This has been a pretty weak match. Cody has begun to sink lower and lower in this company.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Tony's next purchase

Going to Ogogo


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Andrade looks like he wants no parts of confrontation. Surrounded by bitches sure, but ready for a fight nah.
> 
> But Andrade is just as generic, he's another amongst the dozen upon dozens of technically solid athletic wrestlers, with 0 charisma. He's Mexican Cesaro without the muscle. Good look, can have a good match with anyone, but blander than unseasoned boiled chicken.


That's nothing to do with his actual look, dude is jacked and has grizzled features. That's everything to do with WWE booking him as a chickenshit heel. 

He could do much better in another promotion booked properly, he certainly has the style for it. Not sure where you're getting the idea he's lacking muscle, dude isn't tall but he's certainly jacked, and he's nearly a decade younger than Cesaro. 

Give me Andrade over Cesaro and CERTAINLY Lio Rush any day of the week.


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> And if they keep him, have Marko be his weed carrier punching bag.


Or fuck it, have Marko be that little dwarf heel that you want to punch and he keeps running away from the face.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The crowd is dead in this one


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## qntntgood

izhack111 said:


> Worst match of the night so far


this and the dumb fuck ,are running neck and neck.


----------



## Geeee

izhack111 said:


> Worst match of the night so far


I think the match is pretty good. It's just the weird storyline that put Ogogo in a bad spot


----------



## 3venflow

Ogogo has impressed me a ton here. He's had zero developmental experience since AEW has no feeder promotion. Most of his stuff looks natural.


----------



## Mr316

This match is terrible.


----------



## La Parka

Codywinslol


----------



## NamelessJobber

Fuck you cody.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody wins lol. Ogogo, gotstogo i guess.


----------



## The XL 2

Codywinslol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Of course CODYWINS lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey

lol Cody "HHH" Rhodes


----------



## izhack111

Haahaha


----------



## the_hound

of course he wins.............


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking Cody. People should just turn on this fucker lol


----------



## shandcraig

Another job


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

USA USA


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao this is such a joke.

This fucking guy is worse than HHH 15+ years ago, he's just squashing everyone's momentum in the mid card.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Only positive is Ogogo looked good.

But him losing in like 5 minutes to not Cody's finish is kinda dumb. This shouldn't have been on the show.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is the best PPV i’ve ever seen, and we’re only halfway


Solid troll lol


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> Fucking Cody. People should just turn on this fucker lol



People already are


----------



## somerandomfan

Aside from Cody getting to jerk himself off... what was the point of that?


----------



## qntntgood

ProjectGargano said:


> The crowd is dead in this one


yep,at least super cody wins again.


----------



## Boxingfan

OF COURSE cody wins


----------



## Shock Street

Should be the Team America theme.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Bland match, bland finish. Anthony Ogogo is a no-no. The kid sucks.


----------



## RapShepard

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> USA USA


Best fucking country ever _machine gun sounds_


----------



## Ham and Egger

BIG HOSS TIME!


----------



## CovidFan

Trash


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Jnewt

America is safe once again guys


----------



## Chan Hung

somerandomfan said:


> Aside from Cody getting to jerk himself off... what was the point of that?


Just to build someone up so he can jizz on him after? LOL


----------



## izhack111

Crowd is dead LOL


----------



## Mr316

He thinks he’s the greatest thing in the history of the human race. God he’s annoying.


----------



## shandcraig

Crowds pretty dead for Cody other than his forced bits that get fans half cheering. People are turning on him


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay here we go!


----------



## izhack111

This is going to be great!


----------



## Jnewt

I fucking love Archer's music


----------



## shandcraig

Lol Lance got a bigger pop than cody


----------



## Chan Hung

Jake's probably having a tall drink in the back anyway


----------



## Prosper

Match was good but crowd kinda died for this one. Ogogo looked great. Better than expected.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Archer botched the hell out of that dive. Yeesh


----------



## shandcraig

They gotta change the name of that belt


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I'm guessing AEW sees far more potential in Miro than the 40-something Archer, so I see a surprisingly dominant victory for Miro here. Put him over as a wrecking machine.


----------



## Joe Gill

compare the reaction jungleboy got and cody....night and day difference....fuck cody


----------



## MrMeeseeks

not the best match but it showed off that Ogogo has a lot of potential


----------



## Londonlaw

By the way, I called it earlier before the show that Cody would win.

Hopefully this match wakes the crowd up again.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cody killed the crowd with his garbage.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Miro for sure will win this. They are going to have Miro go on a long title run. But Archer has insane athleticism for a 6'8 44 year old dude


----------



## Dr. Middy

We got ourselves a HOSSFIGHT


----------



## the_hound

so this a no dq match coool


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

Jr wants to sleep so bad LOL


----------



## Prayer Police

not Fuego Del Sol!


----------



## qntntgood

shandcraig said:


> Lol Lance got a bigger pop than cody


why do you think cody buried him ?


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> That's nothing to do with his actual look, dude is jacked and has grizzled features. That's everything to do with WWE booking him as a chickenshit heel.
> 
> He could do much better in another promotion booked properly, he certainly has the style for it. Not sure where you're getting the idea he's lacking muscle, dude isn't tall but he's certainly jacked, and he's nearly a decade younger than Cesaro.
> 
> Give me Andrade over Cesaro and CERTAINLY Lio Rush any day of the week.


Booking has 0 to do with looking tough. If you think he looks tough, you must see a lot of people you think are ass kickers on a day to day basis. 

I'm not calling him fat, I'm saying he's Cesaro minus the Cesaro muscles. If you're saying he's Cesaro big you're tripping. 

I think all 3 are the same level. Not somebody you put in a top prominent position. But definitely somebody you use.


----------



## Mr316

I knew this match would get poor reaction from the crowd. Archer is just not over at all.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cody new theme








AEW Cody Rhodes All Out Entrance 2019 vs. 2014: Hulk Hogan 3rd WWE Theme Song - Real American [Full] [áµ€á´±á´¼ + á´´á´°]


A video of AEW Cody Rhodes All Out Entrance 2019 set to the sound of 2014: Hulk Hogan 3rd WWE Theme Song - Real American [Full] [áµ€á´±á´¼ + á´´á´°]




www.youdubber.com


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Will say I'm disappointed Hangman went over Brian Cage. Hangman shouldn't be beating guys like him.


----------



## Chan Hung

JR must be reading off a script. He's been making sense the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Miro really needs the WCW Goldberg push. Just make him unbeatable.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Mr316 said:


> I knew this match would get poor reaction from the crowd. Archer is just not over at all.


It's a shame because he's one of the few guys on the roster who actually looks like a wrestler.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's a shame because he's one of the few guys on the roster who actually looks like a wrestler.


Agree but for whatever reason he just can’t connect with the crowd.


----------



## qntntgood

okay is it me,are do people want to see the big monsters in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung

OH SHIT. LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey

If there's a cobra in there I will MARK OUT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

qntntgood said:


> okay is it me,are do people want to see the big monsters in the ring.


If Cage has turned, then he could be next for Miro


----------



## izhack111

LOL


----------



## shandcraig

Lol clearly no snake


----------



## qntntgood

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


wow he's never going to live that one down.


----------



## shandcraig

Gotta love crowd selling fake snake bag


----------



## 3venflow

He should've squashed the snake like Earthquake did.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

jesus Archer picked him up like he weighed nothing


----------



## somerandomfan

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's a shame because he's one of the few guys on the roster who actually looks like a wrestler.


Problem comes down to booking, they can't decide if he should be heel or face and even when they try to come to a decision they barely find TV time for him, I can't fault the fans for not being invested.


----------



## CovidFan

qntntgood said:


> okay is it me,are do people want to see the big monsters in the ring.


people always have and always will want to see guys who can make them suspend disbelief.


----------



## Mr316

Miro is good. Like really good. He’s AEW’s monster heel.


----------



## Chan Hung

Archer is basically the AEW Stroman.


----------



## The XL 2

See you in 3 months Lance


----------



## izhack111

Poor Lance


----------



## Chan Hung

Good call! Miro needs to be a dickhead, no fucks given beast from now on.


----------



## 3venflow

That was fun. Miro winning was the right decision, he's on a roll.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. Miro looking awesome fending off Jake interference and still coming out on top. His offense is really good.


----------



## Whoanma

Booking Miro strong? That’s a novelty.


----------



## Trophies

Miro the beast.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I like that they are selling his finisher


----------



## Randy Lahey

Good result. Good big man match. Keep building Miro


----------



## Dr. Middy

Solid mean guy match, good to see Miro win dominantly. He's looking tremendous now.


----------



## the_hound

so the murderhawk became squashed hawk


----------



## izhack111

The belt looks like shit tbh


----------



## Mr316

Good little match. By the way, this should be JR’s last PPV. His performance tonight is embarrassing.


----------



## RapShepard

See Miro kept his fucking shoulder up this time. Couple more months of this he'll be turned around


----------



## somerandomfan

Match wasn't bad but the dead crowd hurt it. Right guy won though.



Chan Hung said:


> Archer is basically the AEW Stroman.


Especially that part with creative having no clue how to use him.


----------



## JaysonF

Is Miro supposed to be heel or face?


----------



## Prosper

Damn that really puts Miro over as dominating


----------



## Chan Hung

JaysonF said:


> Is Moro supposed to be heel or face?


Heel but the crowd seems to like him. 

Here we go ...Britt better win! LOL


----------



## Lurker V2.0

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good match. Miro looking awesome fending off Jake interference and still coming out on top. His offense is really good.


You make Miro sound like the babyface so they definitely need to fix this part of his booking if they want him to be a monster heel


----------



## Whoanma

izhack111 said:


> The belt looks like shit tbh


While the Heavyweight Championship is a thing of beauty. They should really change the design.


----------



## shandcraig

Why is Cody announcing the Chicago event


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Damn that really puts Miro over as dominating


In time, Archer is still winless in shit that matters. More of this though he's going to be where he should've been


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good pop for Britt


----------



## RapShepard

The People's Main Event


----------



## Jnewt

Oh Fuck Yes D.M.D


----------



## Chan Hung

I like Shida but she's been a forgettable champ in pretty much no memorable storylines.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol crowd cheering


----------



## Chan Hung

Britt has to take this. If not then Tony is smoking some meth tonight i guess.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Shida crying was sweet.


----------



## 3venflow

Shida is crying, she got her wish of defending the belt in front of a full crowd.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Why is Cody announcing the Chicago event


Because Cody is the face that runs the place, literally lol


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> I like Shida but she's been a forgettable champ in pretty much no memorable storylines.


Covid wrestling is forgettable


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shida with a lukewarm reaction.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> In time, Archer is still winless in shit that matters. More of this though he's going to be where he should've been


Yeah sucks for Archer but great restart for Miro


----------



## Randy Lahey

How long does it take for Rebel to heal her leg? She's had the crutch for over a year


----------



## ImpactFan

Did he just say 60 MINUTE TIME LIMIT?!


----------



## RapShepard

Fuck Shida, end this chicks reign.


----------



## Boxingfan

britt is over


----------



## shandcraig

New belt size is much better


----------



## ElTerrible

They´ll have to turn Britt babyface soon. Crowd just loves her. It actually helped her to not have crowds to establish her heel persona.


----------



## Prosper

This has a big match feel to it. DMD for the win.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Shida is toast.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Yaya. Time for Britt v Shida. 
Nice crowd reaction.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Brit with a MUST win


----------



## shandcraig

Heel getting mad cheers


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Yeah sucks for Archer but great restart for Miro


Aye being Kane is a solid spot though. Eventually Archer will get a transitional run with some title. Or maybe put him in an odd man tag team or trio.


----------



## Chan Hung

Did the Spanish announce team get the memo today? LOL


----------



## Prosper

Lol they’re treating Britt like a babyface


----------



## TheFiend666

They better have Britt win and not have her look back


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Such a prestigious belt


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> This has a big match feel to it. DMD for the win.


Yup, Britt's been building for this moment for over a year. It feels long overdue


----------



## Insanityward88

NamelessJobber said:


> Yea, BR Live. I couldn't order it on computer, had to buy ii on my phone thru the itunes store. I'm watching it fine on computer, just had to buy it thru phone for some reason. I thought it was just me tho since changed up some things at home recently.


Same


----------



## Geeee

Britt dressed like a sexy Scott Hall


----------



## ElTerrible

Shida got a good pop, too. This is basically face vs. face, which is a bit of a problem for AEW, cause the fans also like Thunder Rosa and Statlander, which leaves them pretty thin on the heel front.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Nice view. ...


----------



## Chan Hung

I noticed WWE mocking Britt with Nia Jax squashing her lol..but hey Britt's come a fucking long ways to the point shes far far more entertaining than Nia today. Oh the irony.


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn crowd is much hotter for this than the previous two matches.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The only way it makes sense for Britt to lose is if Thunder Rosa comes in costs her the match, which then the audience would eat up wanting to see Britt/Rosa II at the Labor Day PPV


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> Damn crowd is much hotter for this than the previous two matches.


They've done a superb job with Britt. To say otherwise you'd pretty much just have to hate womens wrestling or white women lol


----------



## the_hound

Chan Hung said:


> I noticed WWE mocking Britt with Nia Jax squashing her lol..but hey Britt's come a fucking long ways to the point shes far far more entertaining than Nia today. Oh the irony.


so exactly at what point did wwe mock her?


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> Shida is crying, she got her wish of defending the belt in front of a full crowd.


She's crying because her chants are less than "D M D"


----------



## Chan Hung

the_hound said:


> so exactly at what point did wwe mock her?


Unless you think it was more of a tribute  😆


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> I noticed WWE mocking Britt with Nia Jax squashing her lol..but hey Britt's come a fucking long ways to the point shes far far more entertaining than Nia today. Oh the irony.


And now Nia and Tamina are main eventing WWE shows lol

At least they acknowledged Britt on NXT.


----------



## Shock Street

Imagine the go away heat if Shida wins


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ImpactFan

the_hound said:


> so exactly at what point did wwe mock her?


They posted a video this morning of Nia jax vs ''Local competitor'' which was britt


----------



## Chan Hung

This ppv has flushed the stench from their last ppv, Revolution quite nicely so far.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Chan Hung said:


> Unless you think it was more of a tribute  😆


Definitely a shot at Britt and not WWE posting Nia’s debut match on her birthday. Definitely.


----------



## the_hound

ImpactFan said:


> They posted a video this morning of Nia jax vs ''Local competitor'' which was britt


which is exactly what it was, nia vs Local competitor, just like when nia faced Local competitor (scarlett)


----------



## Mr316

This match is actually...not good at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Definitely a shot at Britt and not WWE posting Nia’s debut match on her birthday. Definitely.


You'd have to be pretty dense to think they didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

ImpactFan said:


> They posted a video this morning of Nia jax vs ''Local competitor'' which was britt


Two important pieces of information missing here.

1. This is Nia’s debut match.
2. Today is Nia’s birthday.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> This match is actually...not good at all.


If Britt wins, it will make up for it lmao


----------



## thorn123

Britt is definitely the cool heel ...


----------



## the_hound

brit concussed ?


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Shida to retain with a heel turn?


----------



## izhack111

Boring match..again like the Cody match the builld was weak


----------



## PavelGaborik

Shida is landing stiff, Jesus.


----------



## JaysonF

This match seems a little sloppy and “off”


----------



## Boldgerg

My god just end this shit. Womens wrestling is fucking awful.


----------



## izhack111

Boldgerg said:


> My god just end this shit. Womens wrestling is fucking awful.


In AEW for sure


----------



## PavelGaborik

izhack111 said:


> Boring match..again like the Cody match the builld was weak


Not great but much better than the "MuRiCa WiNz" garbage.


----------



## Whoanma

I share birthday with Nia Jax? My hole!! Nope, she was born on the 29th. Dodge that bullet...


----------



## ImpactFan

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Two important pieces of information missing here.
> 
> 1. This is Nia’s debut match.
> 2. Today is Nia’s birthday.


I didn't know it was her debut. and her BDay was yesterday so it makes sence... Still a weird timing but there is a logical reason behind it. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mr316

Zero chemistry between the two.


----------



## shandcraig

Shida is feeling heelish


----------



## shandcraig

Shut the fuck up Excalibur


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Boldgerg said:


> My god just end this shit. Womens wrestling is fucking awful.


Pre show one was better


----------



## qntntgood

aew needs to stop making things so predictable,we britt is winning tonight.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

PavelGaborik said:


> You'd have to be pretty dense to think they didn't know what they were doing.


Maybe they knew what they were doing. I’m sure the found it to be a funny coincidence. Doesn’t make the WWE tweeting Nia’s debut match on her birthday anything new. Here are two other examples. Let this be a teachable moment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790251608508657664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763087510662701056


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> Not great but much better than the "MuRiCa WiNz" garbage.


Riho vs. Serena was way better.


----------



## Mr316

Match needs to end.


----------



## JaysonF

This one needs to end already


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whoanma said:


> Riho vs. Serena was way better.


I don't disagree but the post I was replying to didn't mention that match.


----------



## qntntgood

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Pre show one was better


and that's not saying much


----------



## ImpactFan

Just fking end it, have DMD win and give us Rosa vs DMD part 2
This match sucks


----------



## shandcraig

Shida heel turn and someone's running in


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sloppy match between the two. Makes it feel like a struggle but there isn't much chemistry.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Riho vs. Serena was way better.


And ....it....was.....F..R...E...E 

lol


----------



## What A Maneuver

I'm a big supporter of the women's division and I'm rooting for Britt, but I feel lowkey uncomfortable watching this. Feels like someone is gonna get hurt.


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> And ....it....was.....F..R...E...E
> 
> lol


Next time, they should put Riho and Serena on the card.


----------



## Mr316

This is one awful match.


----------



## Chan Hung

FUCKKKK...2 count? Damn


----------



## Chan Hung

NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## qntntgood

the false shit needs to end.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

ImpactFan said:


> I didn't know it was her debut. and her BDay was yesterday so it makes sence... Still a weird timing but there is a logical reason behind it.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I appreciate you not losing the plot and bashing me for being wrong about her bday. 🙏

WWE actually does this to celebrate birthdays and I’m sure there were some laughs about the timing of this. 😂


----------



## Whoanma

This one should have been on the buy in, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Come on Britt...


----------



## Mr316

The ref actually saw the belt 😂


----------



## shandcraig

To many spots not making 3 counts


----------



## Nothing Finer

Kicking out of a fucking curbstomp onto a belt?! What's she going to have to do to win? Shoot her?


----------



## Trophies

And NEEEEEEEEEEEW 

DMD


----------



## Chan Hung

FUCK YESSSS!!!! This makes up for the entire match


----------



## TheFiend666

I don't think Britt Baker will be saying "I hope Meltzer gives me 5 stars." tonight lmfaooo


----------



## ImpactFan

DMD


----------



## JaysonF

Sloppy and predictable with shit commentary.


----------



## 3venflow

Congrats Britt.


----------



## Geeee

Equal parts drama and botches but I'll take the drama!


----------



## shandcraig

Lol jr saying he's loving it. He feels very forces tonight being nice and not his normal self


----------



## Whoanma

I despise false endings and kicking out of finishes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mr316 said:


> The ref actually saw the belt 😂


The refs are drunk tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

Tony's horny. He wants some oral from DMD


----------



## Shock Street

About damn time


----------



## Boxingfan

YES!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Right winner


----------



## RapShepard

Finally the reign of terror is over


----------



## shandcraig

Instant face turn. Lol she got a pop 10 times larger than Cody


----------



## somerandomfan

It's about time! (and I mean for them putting the belt on Britt, but that did feel a bit long)


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> The ref actually saw the belt 😂


He saw it, was like fuck it Knox does it every week, i might as well join the no fucks by refs club


----------



## TheFiend666

Chan Hung said:


> FUCK YESSSS!!!! This makes up for the entire match


No it did not lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

Clunky somewhat, but great near the end. Right winner obviously, although the kick out of the curbstomp on the belt was a bit much lol.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

D M D!!!! LETS FREAKING GO!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lurker V2.0 said:


> Maybe they knew what they were doing. I’m sure the found it to be a funny coincidence. Doesn’t make the WWE tweeting Nia’s debut match on her birthday anything new. Here are two other examples. Let this be a teachable moment.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790251608508657664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763087510662701056


What did you teach exactly? I stated you'd have to be dense to believe they didn't know what they were doing posting that particular clip at this particular time. Appears you acknowledged as much and then went on to pretend you're an education specialist.

Nobody stated they hadn't done similar birthday debut posts in the past, as much has been acknowledged in threads on this very forum.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shida should've won


----------



## holy

Boring match, even though I love Britt Baker. Also, Jim Ross could not sound more bored.


----------



## Whoanma

We all knew Britt Baker was winning this since last year at least, so no surprise here either.


----------



## Geeee

Does JR saying the match "made sense" expose the business as fake? Why would it have to make sense if it was a real contest?


----------



## Trophies

I Like Orange Cassidy's warmup routine. That chair is getting a workout.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Good match. They really buried Shida by not only having Britt win clean, but win after getting hit with a crutch by her own manager


----------



## Prosper

THE DOCTOR WILL SEE YOU NOW


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I loved Shida's reign but it's Baker's time!


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> Instant face turn. Lol she got a pop 10 times larger than Cody


Don't turn her face she suck as a face


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> Does JR saying the match "made sense" expose the business as fake? Why would it have to make sense if it was a real contest?


He called Omega the WWE champion recently. I just listen to JR for the lol's today.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Wow, that cheer for Britt. Amazing. 

Still I feel bad for Shida, how AEW did her over the past year. But I am glad Britt won. Britt had to win, was overdue. Now, who will be challenging her first?


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Is this a 4 hour show? We've got way too much left to fit into 40 minutes.


----------



## Prosper

Started sloppy but damn did they turn that into a dope match by the end


----------



## shandcraig

Jobber scoprio sky


----------



## rbl85

Randy Lahey said:


> Good match. They really buried Shida by not only having Britt win clean, but win after getting hit with a crutch by her own manager


Shida kicked out of Britt finisher on the belt


----------



## Shock Street

Men of the Year? Bad


----------



## RapShepard

Does Sting make it out uninjured [emoji848]


----------



## the_hound

is it raining?


----------



## TJC93

Geeee said:


> Does JR saying the match "made sense" expose the business as fake? Why would it have to make sense if it was a real contest?


Dana White says that literally every week


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Does JR saying the match "made sense" expose the business as fake? Why would it have to make sense if it was a real contest?


JR has been appalling again tonight. This PPV has been great but the commentary is shit. JR didn't even raise his voice when Archer put Miro through the ringside table.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TheFiend666 said:


> No it did not lol


Bad start but the ending picked up. 

I thought it was okay overall personally.


----------



## somerandomfan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The refs are drunk tonight





Chan Hung said:


> He saw it, was like fuck it Knox does it every week, i might as well join the no fucks by refs club


AEW is a very progressive company, they're showing they hold no bias and are an equal opportunity employers by not letting blindness stop someone from getting a job as a referee, quite inspirational.


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Shida should've won


No, not at all. Feel shame for having this wrong opinion and making a terrible post.


----------



## Prosper

Man I thought Shida was winning multiple times great suspense there


----------



## shandcraig

They better do entrances for both Darby and Sting. Sting needs a first crowd entrance with that song


----------



## JaysonF

Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky is one of the dumbest pairings and I can’t stand either.


----------



## ImpactFan

Sting coming in before Darby?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Darby still creating his own promos?


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Shock Street

"Yeah Sting just pick me up for the PPV on that road in the middle of nowhere. I'll be along it somewhere probably."


----------



## NamelessJobber

Darby also so popular with the crowds. Good. I like him too.


----------



## TheFiend666

Waaay too many matches on the card. I mean we still have the Stampead match and Championship match after this one lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

NamelessJobber said:


> Wow, that cheer for Britt. Amazing.
> 
> Still I feel bad for Shida, how AEW did her over the past year. But I am glad Britt won. Britt had to win, was overdue. Now, who will be challenging her first?


How you feel bad for her? She was 25-1. Facts are japanese wrestlers will never get over with an American audience. American audience only responds to mic work. If you can't talk, you can't sell yourself


----------



## shandcraig

Over as fuck


----------



## shandcraig

TheFiend666 said:


> Waaay too many matches on the card. I mean we still have the Stampead match and Championship match after this one lol


I Hate ppvs over 3 hours


----------



## rbl85

Randy Lahey said:


> How you feel bad for her? She was 25-1. Facts are japanese wrestlers will never get over with an American audience. *American audience only responds to mic work.* If you can't talk, you can't sell yourself


Asuka was one if not the most over women champ in NXT


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Could have had another match on the Buy in instead


----------



## izhack111

Wow


----------



## CovidFan

Randy Lahey said:


> How you feel bad for her? She was 25-1. Facts are japanese wrestlers will never get over with an American audience. American audience only responds to mic work. If you can't talk, you can't sell yourself


Counterpoint: Goldberg. Audiences will cheer for ass kickers who can't talk.


----------



## Geeee

Wow Sting giving zero fucks


----------



## qntntgood

dary allen looks like a small child, next to sixty year old sting.


----------



## 3venflow

Sting's DDP plancha moment right there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Sting with a fucking moonsault what


----------



## izhack111

Wow Sting can still go!


----------



## the_hound

ok wow


----------



## shandcraig

Sting taking a bump!


----------



## ImpactFan

Sting still looking like 2010-2011 Sting


----------



## Randy Lahey

rbl85 said:


> Shida kicked out of Britt finisher on the belt


Britt's finisher is the lockjaw. She tapped to it


----------



## Shock Street

Did they stem cell Sting back together???


----------



## Lurker V2.0

PavelGaborik said:


> What did you teach exactly? I stated you'd have to be dense to believe they didn't know what they were doing posting that particular clip at this particular time. Appears you acknowledged as much and then went on to pretend you're an education specialist.
> 
> Nobody stated they hadn't done similar birthday debut posts in the past, as much has been acknowledged in threads on this very forum.


Well I would think this was a learning moment for anyone who was unaware of this common WWE practice. Obviously you were aware but another poster in this thread had no idea and thought WWE was being petty.


----------



## Randy Lahey

62 year old Sting no selling a suplex on concrete, then dives off a platform lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

With the way Sting is working, you wouldn't think he was 62 years old and coming off a near career ending injury! He's otherworldly!


----------



## rbl85

Randy Lahey said:


> Britt's finisher is the lockjaw. She tapped to it


That's her submission finisher, the stomp is also her finisher.


----------



## izhack111

Omg Sting 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sting moving well


----------



## ElTerrible

Randy Lahey said:


> How you feel bad for her? She was 25-1. Facts are japanese wrestlers will never get over with an American audience.


 Pretty loud Thank You Shida chant from the live crowd for somebody not over.


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking hell JR must be in the doghouse he's thinking super hard over his words


----------



## Whoanma

So glad to see that Sting can go after what happened with you know who.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sting's performance is going to motivate Undertaker to wrestle again. Taker is 56 and Sting 62


----------



## Geeee

ElTerrible said:


> Pretty loud Thank You Shida chant from the live crowd for somebody not over.


Shida for sure more over than Cody Rhodes tonight at least


----------



## Prosper

Holy shit Sting


----------



## PavelGaborik

I feel drunk and dumb because I called a cross body a moonsault. 

In my defense I am both drunk and dumb right now.


----------



## Randy Lahey

rbl85 said:


> Asuka was one if not the most over women champ in NXT


Nobody watches NXT


----------



## the_hound

sting to do a destroyer..............


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Randy Lahey said:


> Nobody watches NXT


facts


----------



## Geeee

I love the visual of Darby's facepaint imprinted on Scorpio's face


----------



## 3venflow

Sting is in better shape than Janela.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Randy Lahey said:


> Sting's performance is going to motivate Undertaker to wrestle again. Taker is 56 and Sting 62


Taker hasn't moved like that in a decade, he's a lot taller and has had hip replacement surgery. Sting could probably carry him to a decent 3* match but Taker is done moving the way Sting is right now, despite him being younger. 

It doesn't help he's 6'10


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder how hot it's inside that place?


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Sting is in better shape than Janela.


That ain’t too difficult though.


----------



## Chan Hung

WOW, what the fuck man...throwing him like garbage lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Randy Lahey said:


> Sting's performance is going to motivate Undertaker to wrestle again. Taker is 56 and Sting 62


That's insane Sting is 62 and looks 45


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Sting is in better shape than Janela.


He's in better than shape Kevin Owens, Sammy Zayn, Janela and a bunch of other dudes scared of workout plans.


----------



## JaysonF

Where is this feud even going? What’s the point?


----------



## the_hound

so she never saw it.........


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan and Darby picking up where they left off in EVOLVE.


----------



## RapShepard

Extremelyunderrated said:


> That's insane Sting is 62 and looks 45


Man stop lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

Darby that was sick!


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Shades of Bam Bam!


----------



## TheFiend666

Dude that was awesome LMAO he launched Darby into his family LMAOOO


----------



## Mr316

Sting is in amazing shape. Clearly he can still go. Stop playing around AEW. Omega vs Sting in Chicago.


----------



## izhack111

That was nasty!


----------



## La Parka

Extremelyunderrated said:


> That's insane Sting is 62 and looks 45


If you look like Sting at 45, please see a doctor


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

poor darby


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NamelessJobber

Randy Lahey said:


> How you feel bad for her? She was 25-1. Facts are japanese wrestlers will never get over with an American audience. American audience only responds to mic work. If you can't talk, you can't sell yourself


She had matches but hardly any story or personality shown. She herself was barely ever on the show. Like I understand the language barrier but if they wanted her to be champion especially for such a long time there are ways around that. All they ever did basically is just have her in matches with no reason or story behind it no real feud and it was wrong of AEW. They could have done more by giving her a manager who acts as mouthpiece or pre-record videos, I know they did some videos but not enough to really establish anything for her. If it was not possible for them to achieve or if they were unwilling then they should not have chosen her then. I just think this past year could have been handled a lot better.


----------



## qntntgood

I guess no gives a fuck about darby's safety


----------



## Prosper

Jesus Darby’s bumps are always out of control


----------



## Ham and Egger

CODE STINGER!!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399188933637033986


----------



## JaysonF

Good for Sting man


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sting getting a pin would pop this crowd so much!


----------



## Mr316

Give Sting the damn AEW title, I don’t care.


----------



## shandcraig

Stings putting on a better match than when he wrestles in tna


----------



## RiverFenix

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Who's the guy to the left of Carli Bravo?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## La Parka

Can Edwards train Rick Knux?
Or is he just too far gone?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Darby is almost as mad as Foley with some of his bumps


----------



## Prosper

Sting tryna do the young mans Code Red lmao


----------



## Mr316

Wasn’t Sting the legal man?


----------



## shandcraig

This is good story telling but of course it is because that's Darby's experties


----------



## The XL 2

Sting is one crazy old man


----------



## Geeee

awesome finish!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Feel good moment.


----------



## the_hound

1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , RIGHT BREAK IT UP................couldn't have done that sonner ehh ooohbrey


----------



## izhack111

Good match!


----------



## La Parka

Sting and Darby as tag champs would be an amazing thing


----------



## Randy Lahey

Correct winner. Good for Sting. Booking tonight has been perfect except for Cody winning


----------



## shandcraig

Great match. So happy the death drop ended it!


----------



## One Shed

Sting at over 60 is still better than most of the current roster.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chills


----------



## holy

Sting was FANTASTIC! His wrestling and energy resembled that of Taker from 2008!


----------



## 3venflow

Sting is getting some real closure to his career now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Short match with a good pace.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Sting still has it!


----------



## JaysonF

This reminded me of the Rousey/Angle vs Trips/Steph from Mania a couple years back, surprisingly good. Sting looked better than I expected he was capable.


----------



## somerandomfan

La Parka said:


> If you look like Sting at 45, please see a doctor


See I took that post to mean Sting at 62 looks like Sting did in his mid 40s.


----------



## TheFiend666

Sting and Darby to take down the young bucks...Calling it now lol


----------



## Nothing Finer

I was a massive Sting sceptic but this pairing between him and Darby Allin has worked brilliantly for both men.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Two Sheds said:


> Sting at over 60 is still better than most of the current roster.


Better than the boring WWE roster


----------



## Shock Street

Sting still got it


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Sting at over 60 is still better than most of the current roster.


Stop it, that's nostalgia talking


----------



## One Shed

So the world title is NOT the main event?


----------



## Mr316

That was great.


----------



## Prosper

Sting looked awesome for 65 years old, good match


----------



## izhack111

Two Sheds said:


> So the world title is NOT the main event?


Again LOL


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Stop it, that's nostalgia talking


It is not even that he looks great, the others just do their routines instead of actually getting over.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm happy stings finally wrestling days is ending In a good way compared go wwe


----------



## Whoanma

And now, for something completely different.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sting looked damn good, way better than I ever expected, but y'all are overreacting HARD.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is this not the last match? :O


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So the sing along with Jericho is main? Makes sense for crowd participation I suppose if Kenny is retaining.


----------



## Prosper

So Stadium Stampede main events


----------



## bdon

I needed to see Sting get the 1, 2, 3 in front of the fans and on PPV.

After his exit in WWE, I needed to see this. I’m a grown man who just cried like a 12 year old kid over wrestling. The no-sell suplex on the stage, the cross body off the poker chips, death lock, and the death drop to secure the W.

Thank you, Sting. Thank you. You can now walk away if need be.


----------



## TheFiend666

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Better than the boring WWE roster


Ok fan boy lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey

Kenny really shooting on OC there about "we need you to sell t shirts, not anything higher"


----------



## One Shed

Trashidy's fan is happy


----------



## qntntgood

if orange trassidy wins the belt,I'm calling it a night.


----------



## bdon

Randy Lahey said:


> Correct winner. Good for Sting. Booking tonight has been perfect except for Cody winning


Yep. Cody had to bury another young guy.


----------



## TJC93

Justin Roberts the worst voice I’ve ever heard


----------



## CovidFan

Kenny: I'm an evp
Kenny 10 seconds later: we don't need you in the main event

ok well you just said you plan this so don't have him main event. and that's why we shouldn't know this bullshit


----------



## shandcraig

I assume the world championship is next because they can move fans into this stadium last ?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Two Sheds said:


> So the world title is NOT the main event?


First PPV back with full crowd and the main event will be watched on a screen. Unreal. (Holding up hope it spills into the arena though)


----------



## shandcraig

TJC93 said:


> Justin Roberts the worst voice I’ve ever heard


He's horrible. Sounds weird


----------



## One Shed

qntntgood said:


> if orange trassidy wins the belt,I'm calling it a night.


If he actually won the belt, I would be done with the company entirely.


----------



## Whoanma

They’re closing with SS.


----------



## NamelessJobber

That was a such a good match, Sting Darby v Scorpio Sky Ethan Page.

Yea agree that Scorpio and Ethan don't really go together, I think they will break apart soon enough. Ethan I like am a fan of. Scorpio, nothing wrong with him but he is kinda boring. I knbow they tried a lot to get him more popular but he just is a little bland.

I type too slow for live chat 😐


----------



## Mr316

Not a big pop for OC.


----------



## One Shed

At least he is actually wearing/carrying all the titles finally!


----------



## Whoanma

Bully Ray can shut the F up now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

GimmeABreakJess said:


> First PPV back with full crowd and the main even will be a cinematic match watched on a screen. Unreal. (Holding up hope it spills into the arena though)


Maybe have Jericho's entrance with the fans then move on?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## JaysonF

TJC93 said:


> Justin Roberts the worst voice I’ve ever heard


For real, annoying as fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger

The man is dripping in world titles! Were they saving the visual for the PPV?


----------



## shandcraig

There's something ionic about the TNA belt around him here. Feels like a proper send off for tna and what it was never able to do and here we are now


----------



## TheFiend666

Im shocked this aint closing out the PPV


----------



## Prosper

That’s a lot of damn gold


----------



## NamelessJobber

Why do they say not from Noooorrrttthh Carrooollliiinnnaaa?


----------



## shandcraig

Yep Robert's is terrible


----------



## 3venflow

So I guess Orange Cassidy isn't headlining an AEW PPV after all.

The fans are still making good noise after three hours.


----------



## TheFiend666

Jr "But he's no Randy Orton."


----------



## Shock Street

Lmaooo someone yelled KENNY OLIVIER just before Justin Roberts could say his name


----------



## the_hound

brock lesnar guy there


----------



## Jnewt

Robert's looked like he had to both cry and shit saying Omega


----------



## Randy Lahey

NamelessJobber said:


> Why do they say not from Noooorrrttthh Carrooollliiinnnaaa?


rib on Ric Flair? Or it could be a rib on Michael Jordan which wouldn't make much sense since that is a different sport. But when Jordan was in the NBA, the announcers would always announce him "from Noooorth Carrooolllinnna, 6'6, Michael Jordan


----------



## JaysonF

shandcraig said:


> There's something ionic about the TNA belt around him here. Feels like a proper send off for tna and what it was never able to do and here we are now


Always loved that title design.


----------



## Shock Street

I thought it was no count outs? Whys the ref making him get back in?


----------



## Mr316

Better PPV than I expected so far. Far from amazing but a fun show no doubt about it.


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> That’s a lot of damn gold


Not enough. He needs more, more... MORE!!


----------



## One Shed

Ugh this goof.


----------



## Whoanma

It really hurts watching Kenny selling for this f*cker.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I feel like there's no chance Pac or OC win this, so I don't have much interest in this match


----------



## 3venflow

Considering how lacksadaiscal he is, I don't think I've ever seen OC blow a spot. Even with hands in his pockets.

SS is probably on last for a happy ending with the IC winning.


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Considering how lacksadaiscal he is, I don't think I've ever seen OC blow a spot. Even with hands in his pockets.
> 
> SS is probably on last for a happy ending with the IC winning.


Well it's all he's good at.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Orange Cassidy is growing on me lol


----------



## Prosper

LMAOO “Good thing I came over here you’re already burying Onega” - Callis


----------



## Geeee

I actually think PAC has very slightly different gear tonight. Black trunks with black accents.


----------



## Ayres

Been a great show so far


----------



## somerandomfan

NamelessJobber said:


> Why do they say not from Noooorrrttthh Carrooollliiinnnaaa?


Back when Michael Jordan was active and one of the biggest stars in all of sports at the time, when they did player introductions the crowd popped when they heard "From North Carolina!" because they knew it was Jordan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

PAC is from Wales now?


----------



## Mr316

😂😂😂 This has to be JR’s last PPV. Replace him with Ranallo.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Nothing Finer said:


> I was a massive Sting sceptic but this pairing between him and Darby Allin has worked brilliantly for both men.


I disagree. This has been pointless. But this was good.


----------



## Geeee

I sometimes get the feeling that Callis is a bigger fan of PAC than Omega LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man, this is too predictable for me to get into.


----------



## Prosper

PAC is so damn good


----------



## ProjectGargano

It would be awesome if after the match Jungle Boy, Hangman, Andrade and Moose circling Omega in the ring.


----------



## Joe Gill

this ppv feels longer than sitting through a 3 hour episode of raw


----------



## Geeee

RainmakerV2 said:


> Man, this is too predictable for me to get into.


Omega's not gonna lose for a while I think


----------



## Whoanma

ProjectGargano said:


> It would be awesome if after the match Jungle Boy, Hangman, Andrade and Moose circling Omega in the ring.


At least Andrade. It ain’t much I’m asking.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Joe Gill said:


> this ppv feels longer than sitting through a 3 hour episode of raw


What the hell...


----------



## Randy Lahey

It feels like JR is sniping with the other announcers


----------



## Wolf Mark

JaysonF said:


> Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky is one of the dumbest pairings and I can’t stand either.


I think it should not work but they have been great IMO


----------



## One Shed

This would be so much better as a one on one.


----------



## Geeee

That 450 looks like it would've sucked for Omega


----------



## shandcraig

Does anyone else agree Don callis should be aew announcer full time?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Joe Gill said:


> this ppv feels longer than sitting through a 3 hour episode of raw


You're fucking trippin bro.gtfo


----------



## 3venflow

PAC throwing Cassidy aside made me laugh.


----------



## qntntgood

orange trashidy is just in way,this match should be pac vs omega.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Wolf Mark said:


> I think it should not work but they have been great IMO


Agreed I think they work well together.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

OC is such a distraction from two of the best wrestlers on the planet.


----------



## Whoanma

Another V-Trigger, yeah, as I predicted. Kenny spamming them and the f*cker no-selling any of them.


----------



## Joe Gill

this should have been a one on one omega vs pac.... cassidey ruined this match with his nonsense


----------



## somerandomfan

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone else agree Don callis should be aew announcer full time?


Yes, I was disappointed when he stopped doing Impact commentary as well.


----------



## CovidFan

PavelGaborik said:


> OC is such a distraction from two of the best wrestlers on the planet.


I like OC but he doesn't belong in a title match. Pac pushing him aside to face Kenny said it all.


----------



## One Shed

PAC is awesome.


----------



## Whoanma

Throw Freshly Squashed a nuke, Kenny. Nothing else will do it.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Omega and PAC are two of the best in the world. So good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Oh, FFS.


----------



## qntntgood

PavelGaborik said:


> OC is such a distraction from two of the best wrestlers on the planet.


agree,oc is shit and taking away from the other two serious wrestlers in the ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger

OC is just a human crash test dummy for these two guys.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm hoping OC gets pinned to leave the door open for Kenny vs PAC again.


----------



## Whoanma

These guys are experts on making Kenny look like an idiot.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I fucking hate Orange Cassidy, and I hate anyone who likes him more.


----------



## One Shed

Half a count away from turning the company into a complete joke.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tony is about to choke calling that near fall!


----------



## CovidFan

Pac's fucking amazing.


----------



## ProjectGargano

PAC is a god in-ring.


----------



## Geeee

Man it sucks how many awesome PAC matches we missed out on because of covid


----------



## Randy Lahey

Pac has some insane moves


----------



## shandcraig

Pac is good at look strong and yet still Participating in OCs gimmick


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny and PAC have been soooo good in this match. OC has been ok but just can't work on the same level as those two.


----------



## Mr316

This match is amazing.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I laughed.


----------



## qntntgood

Two Sheds said:


> PAC is awesome.


now that's some funny shit.


----------



## Whoanma

GTFO with this OC BS.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Looked like pac fell out of the ring bad


----------



## 3venflow

Please don't ruin the match with a Good Brothers run in.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fuck you, Don chants. Nuclear heat!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Don callis is so dam good


----------



## Randy Lahey

OC getting this much offense is silly


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I just realized how much O.C. looks like a mini Jake Hager.


----------



## One Shed

AWFUL


----------



## ProjectGargano

This is a classic already.


----------



## shandcraig

Fuck you don lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match is kinda ridiculous. Fun, but absurd.

Omega legit just hit a ref. LMAO.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Lmao using ALLLL the belts.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Kenny knocks out the ref lmao


----------



## Whoanma

Can’t Kenny win this f*cker with no fuckery? Did turning into a heel turn him into an imbecile as well?


----------



## Shock Street

Fun match so far


----------



## shandcraig

I can't believe how impressive pac is in the ring


----------



## Geeee

Man this belt spot is one HHH wishes he could've done


----------



## Randy Lahey

crowd chanting "bullshit"


----------



## 3venflow

AEW always goes to such lengths to protect PAC. Today it's getting smacked with every title belt.


----------



## Geeee

BTW I totally called this OC 5 count spot in my predictions


----------



## One Shed

AWFUL ending. WWE levels of awful. Wow.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Pac is a damn star ..I hope he gets a title run


----------



## Whoanma

FU, Orange Cassidy. Good F-in riddance.


----------



## TheFiend666

Made "The best wrestler in the world" look like a geek winning like that lmao


----------



## Nothing Finer

So is the story they're telling that this fucking disgrace is canonically the best wrestler in AEW?


----------



## the_hound

fuck this company


----------



## shandcraig

Good heel ending


----------



## 3venflow

So Kenny vs PAC is still on the table. Let them go 60.


----------



## Shock Street

Yeeesh I just said it was fun and then that ending happens


----------



## RainmakerV2

The best in the world belt collector needs that much help to beat OC? LOL Jesus.


----------



## Whoanma

TheFiend666 said:


> Made "The best wrestler in the world" look like a geek winning like that lmao


My point exactly.


----------



## Wolf Mark

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Agreed I think they work well together.


That pairing really have come out of nowhere but for whatever reason, it's just clicking. Really good heel work from these two.


----------



## Mr316

Really fun match. I enjoyed this.


----------



## Whoanma

RainmakerV2 said:


> The best in the world belt collector needs that much help to beat OC? LOL Jesus.


It’s ridiculous.


----------



## shandcraig

Kenny looks gassed after that. Pac needs to hold some belt. TNT belt first I guess


----------



## Wolf Mark

RainmakerV2 said:


> The best in the world belt collector needs that much help to beat OC? LOL Jesus.


This has been an issue over and over. TK sees OC as Superman basically.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Man, fuck Omega


----------



## Derek30

Mr316 said:


> Really fun match. I enjoyed this.


It was.


----------



## 3venflow

MARK HENRY!


----------



## shandcraig

Why does aew keep using these bad ppv names


----------



## Trophies

Mark Henry!


----------



## ImpactFan

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS MARK HENRY


----------



## One Shed

An actual, good surprise!


----------



## One Shed

Man, he needed that salmon jacket though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well we got the predictable finish, but like I said in my last post that was a really fun match. Pac doesn't get beat, and OC was the most over wrestler in the match and had some cool nearfall spots.


----------



## somerandomfan

I enjoyed that match, even with that finish.


----------



## Boxingfan

Mark Henry!


----------



## Randy Lahey

Wow MARK HENRY SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tony Kahn will just sign anybody, jeez.


----------



## Whoanma

No Andrade. Meh. F this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## the_hound

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA hahahahahaha


----------



## qntntgood

wtf mark herny


----------



## shandcraig

As Conrad says " that sweet sweet Khan money"


----------



## Randy Lahey

This should get some good buzz for AEW since Busted Open is a very popular show


----------



## Dr. Middy

I thought that was tremendous, save for going a little long and going a bit heavy with the shenanigans. But they did the match in away where they let everybody look really good, and they had OC actually wrestle more and show he could hang here, while also at the same time having a lot of luck on his side and still looking overmatched by both Omega and PAC. Near falls were awesome as well. Pretty much everything I would have wanted out of this.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Mark Henry? Why? 😂


----------



## RapShepard

Mark Henry [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] lol are they going to grab Kane or Road Dogg next


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

I just popped hard for Mark Henry


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

What do they mean analyst?

Also why is dynamite on Friday again? I thought it was only 1 week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Randy Lahey said:


> This should get some good buzz for AEW since Busted Open is a very popular show


‘Buy the media’

its not a bad strategy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399203950402801667


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Shawn Michaels from the rafters!


----------



## The Icon

Which wwe fan boy or cornette cultist predicted the big man Mark Henry??

None and let the needless an never ending rants begin.

Predictable fucks will fall in line.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Jericho shit himself lol


----------



## Wolf Mark

Mark Henry vs Miro lol


----------



## RapShepard

Wolf Mark said:


> Mark Henry? Why? [emoji23]


They're trying to get every bit of name value possible. In the last 3 months they've brought in Ethan, Christian, Show, and Mark Henry


----------



## ImpactFan

Everything makes sense now: Busted Open crew is there since Friday ish, they are pretty tight with Tony so it is a good choice. 

Mark did say he wanted to wrestle 1 last time this year. Other than that, he will only be an analyst and coach, which is a good thing. Stop complaining for nothing, he won't be wrestling lol

He is the one who picked up many talents, like Bianca Belair


----------



## shandcraig

Lol I love that horse men rip off theme!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thats a hell of a entrance!


----------



## Jnewt

Ok... That entrance is pretty fucking cool


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Icon said:


> Which wwe fan boy or cornette cultist predicted the big man Mark Henry??
> 
> None and let the needless an never ending rants begin.
> 
> Predictable fucks will fall in line.


Nobody predicted this because nobody cares about Mark Henry.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399204508400373761


----------



## Nothing Finer

I don't get that signing. WWE haven't used Mark Henry prominently for about 10 years, he's never been particularly good on the mic except when he's berating people about how he's going to kill them. So now you hire him for an analyst role? Does AEW want to be a retirement home?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

shandcraig said:


> What do they mean analyst?
> 
> Also why is dynamite on Friday again? I thought it was only 1 week


NBA


----------



## shandcraig

Wish they brought the fans into the stadium. 

This is sick already


----------



## Wolf Mark

RapShepard said:


> They're trying to get every bit of name value possible. In the last 3 months they've brought in Ethan, Christian, Show, and Mark Henry


WWE retirement home. I thought they wanted to avoid the mistakes of WCW/TNA


----------



## RapShepard

Wolf Mark said:


> Nobody predicted this because nobody cares about Mark Henry.


No no no, now everybody always cared about Mark Henry and thought he was underused. The Hall of Pain and retirement speech weren't one night stand love affairs lol


----------



## 3venflow

Forget analysts, they need a new PBP man! I was hoping for Ranallo there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

As far as normal matches tonight go, here's where I'd rate them right now:

Serena/Riho - ***3/4
Page/Cage - ****1/4
Mox-Kingston/Bucks - ***
Casino Battle Royal - ***1/4
Cody/Ogogo - **
Miro/Archer - ***1/4
Baker/Shida - **3/4
Sting-Darby/Scorpio-Page - ***1/2
Cassidy/Pac/Omega - ***1/2

Overall a fun night so far. Stadium Stampede will see how it goes, but overall I'm happy with the night. Page/Cage was a MOTYC, and outside of Cody/Ogogo the matches have been solid at the minimum.


----------



## RapShepard

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't get that signing. WWE haven't used Mark Henry prominently for about 10 years, he's never been particularly good on the mic except when he's berating people about how he's going to kill them. So now you hire him for an analyst role? Does AEW want to be a retirement home?


They just want the name value. Maybe when they go fo advertising they can point out they have X, Y, and Z names and get more money


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Shock Street

Ok who lit the hobo oil can fire


----------



## Mr316

I can’t believe they’re having an empty stadium match when they have 5000 fans right beside. Unbelievable. They’re probably gonna end the match in front of the fans but still...so dumb.


----------



## Wolf Mark

RapShepard said:


> No no no, now everybody always cared about Mark Henry and thought he was underused. The Hall of Pain and retirement speech weren't one night stand love affairs lol


I predict another Henry retirement speech....and then comes Cody!


----------



## Danielallen1410

Been a very good PPV, they’ve redeemed themselves after revolution for me.

However I’m disappointed this is the main event and am not overly interested in it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399205259667456002


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> Forget analysts, they need a new PBP man! I was hoping for Ranallo there.


They need a refresh in that department, Ranallo and Callis.


----------



## Whoanma

As a final FU to me, the Icicle will end up winning this as well to round off the night.


----------



## qntntgood

this should have end after the first one,it not as good.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

15 months of fans watching empty arena shows. All of us wishing for live shows with fans again. First show back with full fans..."Hey! Let's make the main event an empty arena match with no fans."


----------



## 3venflow

I wonder if this will spill into Daily's Place.


----------



## Trophies

Oh hey Urban.


----------



## Randy Lahey

URBAN MEYER LOL


----------



## RapShepard

Wolf Mark said:


> I predict another Henry retirement speech....and then comes Cody!


 it's just perplexing for Tony Khan to be such a big fan. He has to know that perception can become reality. And hiring all these past their prime old guys isn't a good look. Go for guys like Mox, Miro, and Lio who you can still write new chapters for. But making a big deal out of signing folks in their mid 50s and up is wild


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The Icon

Urban Meyer is such a good cameo lol


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> This match is amazing.


Kenny and Pac are so fucking great, man. They legit had me invested in a match involving Orange fucking Cassidy. Two of the l Top 7-10 in-ring performers in the world who share GREAT chemistry.


shandcraig said:


> Good heel ending


I popped. You never see AEW going to the “beat up the ref” trope, and it was so perfectly executed, IMO. Pac had The Brutalizer cinched in and wasn’t releasing. Kenny tried everything and just said fuck it.

Busting Pac with every goddamn title under the sun was perfect use of the titles. Thanos empowering the stones. 


3venflow said:


> So Kenny vs PAC is still on the table. Let them go 60.


God, please let this happen. They deserve a chance to go Broadway before Omega gets too old.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Wardlow trying to commit that lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Great brawl so far. They've kept it entertaining so far. 

Wardlow was ready to shank a bitch with that icicle!


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> it's just perplexing for Tony Khan to be such a big fan. He has to know that perception can become reality. And hiring all these past their prime old guys isn't a good look. Go for guys like Mox, Miro, and Lio who you can still write new chapters for. But making a big deal out of signing folks in their mid 50s and up is wild



Its just to build a legacy that aew can say years from now that these guys were around in some form. Most of them I couldn't café less but that's the reason. TNA was trying to do that


----------



## Boxingfan

a fake dead pig?


----------



## 3venflow

I love watching Wardlow and Hager murder each other.


----------



## Wolf Mark

RapShepard said:


> it's just perplexing for Tony Khan to be such a big fan. He has to know that perception can become reality. And hiring all these past their prime old guys isn't a good look. Go for guys like Mox, Miro, and Lio who you can still write new chapters for. But making a big deal out of signing folks in their mid 50s and up is wild


He's a little boy with his dad's money. That's it. He proves it over and over again. That's why he cannot say no to all the ridiculous ideas his talent are coming up with cause they are his heroes basically.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Vegans triggered.


----------



## Mr316

What an awful decision to close the show with this.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This feels like a movie match at this point


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

At least Spears got rid of that blonde. Makes him less of a joke.


----------



## Shock Street

Shawn Spears has a Dark Souls boss fight room?


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy is great.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wolf Mark said:


> Mark Henry? Why? 😂


AEW needs more sexual chocolate i guess


----------



## Chan Hung

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just realized how much O.C. looks like a mini Jake Hager.


He kind of reminds me of a skinnier Christian to be honest


----------



## shandcraig

Lol Sammy mortal kombat moves


----------



## PavelGaborik

Miles better than last years already


----------



## TheGreatBanana

There’s been some good sequences especially with the use of props, but the match is largely boring even with the crowd reactions. It’s like it’s going through the motions and trying to recreate what the first one did.


----------



## shandcraig

Is Shawn building character again. He seems more twisted evil character now


----------



## the_hound

well this has been meh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

I really really hope that now that fans are coming back WWE & AEW limit all cinematic shit.


----------



## Trophies

Lol where is Hangman


----------



## ImpactFan

Konan behind them


----------



## Nothing Finer

Does Daily's Place have a gay bar?


----------



## shandcraig

Lol fake bar at a empty venue


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The Icon

Stadium stampede has been great. Thank you aew


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## shandcraig

How are these guys not laughing


----------



## Mr316

So much for Blood and Guts.


----------



## La Parka

Nothing Finer said:


> Does Daily's Place have a gay bar?


Apparently.

Tully seems to really be enjoying it.


----------



## the_hound

LAX IS BACK


----------



## Chan Hung

Konnan and LAX lol


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> Apparently.
> 
> Tully seems to really be enjoying it.


Seems like he may be into it lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399209060180926464


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Mr316 said:


> I can’t believe they’re having an empty stadium match when they have 5000 fans right beside. Unbelievable. They’re probably gonna end the match in front of the fans but still...so dumb.


It's mind boggling. Hot crowd and mostly a very good show. MJF would get so much heat and Jericho the pop and singalong. And they do a cinematic "main event" that the live crowd watches on a video screen? AEW does alot of things well. But this is an example of just "WTF?"


----------



## 3venflow

This is fun. Not sure about its placement on the card but there's been lots of good rasslin' and a straight up match would've been dead at this point.


----------



## Geeee

is this the LAX theme song?


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is pure cinematic chaos now


----------



## Chan Hung

So let me ask someone this...only one guy needs to get pinned here to lose for the whole team or is this an elimination deal??


----------



## RapShepard

So much going on, not a fan of these. Still better than the Wyatt Compound tho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bruh I feel like I'm watching GTA


----------



## shandcraig

This is entertaining for the randomness


----------



## Randy Lahey

This can't be live at this point. This has to be a taped segment


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is fun unlike last years drowning trash.


----------



## 3venflow

They'll all end up back in the ring soon. IC will win then head to Daily's to celebrate with whoever hasn't left early to beat the traffic. 😁


----------



## Mr316

This is way too long. Poor crowd.


----------



## Geeee

AEW using noticeably better breakable props tonight. Maybe taking criticism constructively?


----------



## Trophies

Lol is JR tired? Barely reacted to Hager's slam.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

If this spills over into the arena it'll probably be half empty as many the paying fans probably left by now...


----------



## Joe Gill

worst wretling ppv in ages....feels like torture having to sit through this predictable mess


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Did he just pet Shahid Khan 😂


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Did he just pet Shahid Khan 😂


A cardboard Khan, yeah.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Joe Gill said:


> worst wretling ppv in ages....feels like torture having to sit through this predictable mess


Best PPV since the beginning of Covid. Maybe you don't like wrestling anymore.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

The fans seriously have to watch this on a screen ?


----------



## Chan Hung

Im guessing Tony may have given the fans a speech prior to the show begging them go through the last match lol


----------



## 3venflow

Ouch, that baseball bat shot looked stiff.


----------



## Geeee

that bat noise had to be added in right? Otherwise MJF is dead


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Joe Gill

ProjectGargano said:


> Best PPV since the beginning of Covid. Maybe you don't like wrestling anymore.


only redeeming thing from entire ppv was the performance of pac...too many over booked 50/50 matches has made this ppv drag on way too long... even the crowd was dead halfway through... just my honest opinion


----------



## 3venflow

Wow, most fans have stayed.


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder if the Stampede was taped and they literally just walked out live now lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Looks like they are coming towards the fans, good


----------



## Chan Hung

more cushion needed for jericho? lol


----------



## shandcraig

This entire arena stadium design is very good for a wrestling show


----------



## La Parka

Chan Hung said:


> Seems like he may be into it
> 
> 
> ProjectGargano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best PPV since the beginning of Covid. Maybe you don't like wrestling anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t wrestling.
> 
> It’s a bad movie.
Click to expand...


----------



## .christopher.

ProjectGargano said:


> Best PPV since the beginning of Covid. Maybe you don't like wrestling anymore.


 "Wrestling"


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Joe Gill said:


> only redeeming thing from entire ppv was the performance of pac...too many over booked 50/50 matches has made this ppv drag on way too long... even the crowd was dead halfway through... just my honest opinion


Get out of here with your negativity. This PPV has been fantastic, way better than anything WWE has put on


----------



## Trophies

Mandatory golf cart spot lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho's shoulder has a Scott Hall NWO attire look


----------



## shandcraig

This is classic


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice way to get Sammy over solo in the ring


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck that chair shot was brutal


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Should have just had these guys fight in the arena in the first place.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Sammy chants. 😌


----------



## Chan Hung

Why Spears though at the end?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

The crowd is so loud. This is awesome stuff


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Sammy winning it would be a mega feel good ending for fans.


----------



## .christopher.

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Get out of here with your negativity. This PPV has been fantastic, way better than anything WWE has put on


That's like saying the shit I took yesterday had a better consistency of the one I took today. In the end, shit is shit.


----------



## Geeee

I feel like a 90s-style chairshot to the dome should've been saved for a finish


----------



## Trophies

Did that even hit...looks like Spears just went around lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

.christopher. said:


> That's like saying the shit I took yesterday had a better consistency of the one I took today. In the end, shit is shit.


Your opinion is lame dude, why even bother commenting if you don't enjoy the product just leave ?


----------



## ProjectGargano

.christopher. said:


> That's like saying the shit I took yesterday had a better consistency of the one I took today. In the end, shit is shit.


Shit is the wrestling that you see


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> Why Spears though at the end?


Because he's the weakest link.


----------



## 3venflow

SAMMY!!!


----------



## .christopher.

Best thing I've seen tonight is @La Parka 's new pic, lmao. Excellent!


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy, who lost last SS, wins this one. Full circle.


----------



## ProjectGargano

That was awesome. Sammy!


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

SAMMY!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

why was Spears made the focus of this? Wtf?


----------



## Boxingfan

good ppv


----------



## Trophies

Seems like FTR took the least bumps.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Happy for Sammy, dude is so over with the crowd


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> why was Spears made the focus of this? Wtf?


Weakest link


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sammy going over and Spears eating the pin was again great booking. I think the booking on this show has been great. Everyone that should have won, won, except for Cody


----------



## shandcraig

Good ppv Good night boys. If aew can keep this direction they will be heading to good places


----------



## Mr316

Can’t complain. Fun PPV. A little too long but I wasn’t bored.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Fantastic finish to a fantastic show


----------



## Geeee

even a better ring explosion than last PPV


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

shandcraig said:


> Good ppv Good night boys. If aew can keep this direction they will be heading to go places


Amazing the difference a crowd makes


----------



## Trophies

Good shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wow, so whats the blow off match between them gonna be?


----------



## 3venflow

Great story telling at the end with Sammy doing to Spears what Spears did to him during the Pinnacle beatdown. And one year later getting the win. Big night for Sammy and Jungle Boy. AEW's commitment to these young guys is great.


----------



## TheFiend666

This company makes no damn sense lmao MJF was suppose to be the next big thing with his group and once 1 step forward 100 steps back lmao


----------



## RapShepard

The Pinnacle has been booked fucked up lol. Sammy gets the win, which could've been cool, if it wasn't over fucking Spears. It'd been like having Jungle Boy win the battle royale by eliminating Isaiah Cassidy last


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sammy getting the win here made the most sense I think, and Spears taking the loss is fine since he's the weakest member of the group. I didn't like this as much as last year, but it had funny moments here and there and I thought Hager/Wardlow and MJF/Jericho were overall great.


----------



## shandcraig

I love the tribute group middle finger at the end


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

They will probably have their third and final encounter at All out


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> why was Spears made the focus of this? Wtf?


Because everybody else was too big to lose, even though that team shouldn't have been losing


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> Wow, so whats the blow off match between them gonna be?


So....Pinnacle gets to ask for a rematch on Wednesday now, right? (Tie Breaker?) haha 😆


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Great story telling at the end with Sammy doing to Spears what Spears did to him during the Pinnacle beatdown. And one year later getting the win. Big night for Sammy and Jungle Boy. AEW's commitment to these young guys is great.


Now, if they could stop making their world champion look like a geek...


----------



## Mr316

8/10.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Welp. Credit where credit is due that may very well have been their best PPV to date. 

Outstanding job.


----------



## 3venflow

Extremelyunderrated said:


> They will probably have their third and final encounter at All out


They could go 2/3 falls or elimination match, losers disband.

Or do a best of three ending with Jericho vs MJF.


----------



## RapShepard

Extremelyunderrated said:


> They will probably have their third and final encounter at All out


Who's retarded booking they start with a War Games, then a stadium wide brawl, and now what lol.


----------



## Prosper

That was an incredible PPV, good job AEW. Loved that Sammy was the focus at the end.


----------



## RapShepard

Britt Baker winning, Miro vs Archer, and world title match only good points. Rest was solid mid.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> Because everybody else was too big to lose, even though that team shouldn't have been losing


 I'm sorry but so much Spears took me out of the match. It's obvious they weren't gonna end the show with him getting a pin.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

For sure one of AEW best event so far


----------



## TD Stinger

Show started great, then got "meh" in the middle, but picked up at the Sting match.

Overall a really good show. 8/10.


----------



## Dr. Middy

8/10 from me. This felt like the most solid up and down show they've had, and it had nothing I would call bad on it, even my least favorite match in Cody/Ogogo was still decent. 

Favorite matches was the triple threat and Bucks/Mox and Kingston


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm sorry but so much Spears took me out of the match. It's obvious they weren't gonna end the show with him getting a pin.


Spears is a low carder being shoved in what's supposed to be a top of the card stable. Of course he took you out of it. They are hell bent on trying to make him work.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Great PPV. Money well spent.


----------



## NXT Only

When the worst match was a good Cody/Ogogo match I mean wow. Helluva show by AEW and the talent.


----------



## somerandomfan

Very good PPV, if Cody/Ogogo was taken off the show completely I'd almost say great PPV.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Great PPV, great crowd. I enjoyed every or most match in some way tonight. Some enjoyed in entirety, some just little bits, but overall I think it was a good to great PPV. Best parts for me I think I'll pick Cage v Page, DarbySting v EthanScorpio, and Britt winning. Least or worst match was cody v Agogo, and I blame that on cody not Agogo. Basically my review for this PPV is..


----------



## Chan Hung

TheFiend666 said:


> This company makes no damn sense lmao MJF was suppose to be the next big thing with his group and once 1 step forward 100 steps back lmao


I agree they need to really elevate MJF moreso. But i liked that they put Sammy over though tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

My ratings tonight:

Riho vs Serena: 3 3/4*
Hangman vs Cage: 4*
Casino Royale: N/R (was ok but I don't like battle royal much - ending was good)
Bucks vs Moxley/Eddie: 3 3/4*
Cody vs Ogogo: 2*
Miro vs Archer: 3 1/4*
Britt vs Shida: 2 3/4*
Sting/Darby vs Scorpio/Ethan: 3*
Omega vs PAC vs OC: 3 3/4*
Stadium Stampede: N/R but super fun and great ending.

Crowd: 5*

Overall: 9/10 - a little long but a hell of a PPV


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I do think the crowd got a little drained for it being such a long show. They were more hot for Deeb vS Riho in the preshow than they were for Britt VS Shida. Well, they'd been there for a few hours already and still 4 matches left to go.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Because he's the weakest link.


I figured that at the end, at first however i felt they were going to give him the "W" for pinnacle lol


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> My ratings tonight:
> 
> Riho vs Serena: 3 3/4*
> Hangman vs Cage: 4*
> Casino Royale: N/R (was ok but I don't like battle royal much - ending was good)
> Bucks vs Moxley/Eddie: 3 3/4*
> Cody vs Ogogo: 2*
> Britt vs Shida: 2 3/4*
> Sting/Darby vs Scorpio/Ethan: 3*
> Omega vs PAC vs OC: 3 3/4
> Stadium Stampede: N/R but super fun and great ending.
> 
> Crowd: 5*
> 
> Overall: 9/10 - a little long but a hell of a PPV


All time great tier okay then lol


----------



## Randy Lahey

8/10. Best booking they've done on a PPV ever. Right people won. Jungle Boy over Christian was great. Miro looking like an unstoppable beast was great. Fun brawl in the stampede. Only heatless matches/results were Cody/Ogogo, and I think even with Britt winning it wasn't as much of a pop as it should have been bc Shida is so dull. 

I don't think there was a bad match on the entire card, and only 1 bad finish in Cody/Ogogo


----------



## ElTerrible

They could not break up the Inner Circle so soon after succesfully turning them, so this was the logical outcome. 

I think if they are smart, they´ll have MJF blame it all on Shawn Spears. Very simple savage way: Listen Shawn, The Pinnacle is all about winning all the gold. We all agreed I´d be the world champion, Wardlow be the TNT champion, FTR be the tag champs. We figured you´d make a good women´s champion, but I watched that match with Britt/Shida and to be honest I think they´d whoop your ass, too. So Tully signed that BITCH. From there you give Spears/Peyton a match with Jade/MJF before they drift back to the undercard.


----------



## Mr316

As you all know, I was very sceptical of the card but man did it deliver tonight. In my opinion, it was their most entertaining PPV to date from top to bottom.


----------



## Chan Hung

Overall a solid presentation. Add to that two very good calls at the end with Britt winning & Jungle Boy finally with a big "W". Worst match goes to Cody vs Ogogo. This ppv was far better than the last one.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Deebs v Riho was a better match than Britt v Shida, but it was on pre show not actual PPV. The actual moment of Britt winning was great tho. I hope they continue to treat her like a big deal, give her proper stories and feuds.


----------



## bdon

Aside from Cody burying Ogogo, that was an amazingly booked PPV with young stars made throughout.


----------



## RapShepard

This is why rating gets so wild 8/10s and 9/10s are such wild ratings for this. Those type of numbe imply super good and all time great type show lol. It certainly wasn't mud, but 8/10 should be one of the better PPVs you ever seen, and if this on that level for you yikes lol.


----------



## Whoanma

The Murican Dream, Cody RhHhodes.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> All time great tier okay then lol


Certainly better top to bottom than most AEW and WWE PPVs of recent years. There have been 8, 9, 10/10 shows in the past. But many well regarded PPVs didn't have the undercard quality of this. Maybe read the room (Well, except CAnon who just loathe everything) instead of trying to be patronising. WF is a cynical place on the best of days and look at he response here. People crapped on Friday night Dynamite (I gave it a 4/10) but they delivered tonight. Even the pre-show match was top drawer.


----------



## qntntgood

ProjectGargano said:


> Best PPV since the beginning of Covid. Maybe you don't like wrestling anymore.


No Hated it,it was no better then wrestlemaina.logic just went completely out,of the window and so did selling and ring psychology. I know kayfabe it dead, but god damn let's pretend like it isn't,everything has a place.the spam of false finishes killed the mood,for most the matches.


----------



## Asuka842

Deeb vs. Riho was a great match. Deeb is one of the best women’s technicians in the world and Riho is so quick and creative. They work great together.

Hangman vs. Cage was awesome as well. Cage is scary in how he mixes power and size with surprising athleticism. And Hangman has “top babyface” written all over him when the time comes. And teasing a Cage face turn perhaps on top of it.

Bucks vs. Mox and Kingston was really good as well. Although AEW really needs to clarify the tag rules. The Bucks broke pretty much ever rule in tag wrestling and were double teaming Mox for like 20 minutes and the ref acted like he couldn’t do anything about it?

Cody vs. Ogogo was, a match. It had no real heat.

The BR was fun. Seeing Lio Rush was a nice surprise and Jungle Boy winning was absolutely the right call. The crowd LOVED that.

Miro vs. Archer was a really fun hoss fight.

Shida vs. Baker was good, although their first match was better. And Britt showed she was tough as nails. Her winning was the right call, but I REALLY wish they hadn’t made Shida feel like such an afterthought in this whole thing. Also I didn’t buy Shida tapping that quickly to a Mandible Claw (never been a fan of that move).

Britt and Tony hugging was sweet. Their weird friendship is strangely wholesome.

The triple threat was awesome. Omega and PAC are two of the best in the world and OC more than held his own.

Sky and Page vs. Darby and Sting was the big surprise. I did not expect it to be as good as it was. And wow did Sting look good out there, impressive.

Stadium Stampede was fun and the right team won.

All in all, a really good show.


----------



## Chan Hung

You had Darby shine tonight, Britt getting a big win...Jungle Boy winning for a future title and then Sammy to close the show with the "W". That's the right direction. Now...push Hangman Page a bit more and MJF and we are talking.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Certainly better top to bottom than most AEW and WWE PPVs of recent years. There have been 8, 9, 10/10 shows in the past. But many well regarded PPVs didn't have the *undercard quality of this*. Maybe read the room instead of trying to be patronising. WF is a cynical place on the best of days and look at he response here. People crapped on Friday night Dynamite (I gave it a 4/10) but they delivered tonight. Even the pre-show match was top drawer.


It's certainly not mud, but cut the shit. Are you going to sit back one day and go 

I need to rewatch

Cage vs Miro

Moxley & Kingston vs The Young Bucks

The Casino Battle Royale

Sting & Darby vs Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky

No you're not going to do that. You're in the moment. The title matches delivered. But saying this undercard was quality is wild lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Tonight's show i'll give a 7.5 out of a 10. Good show, washed the stench from Revolution and basically gave fans a reason to count on Double or Nothing to deliver strong.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I gotta say Tony Khan is really embracing the music element to get his talent over. Jungle Boy's song, Moxley's song, and Jericho's song are all huge sing-a-long events for a live crowd.


----------



## Mike E

I'm about 15 beers in, so I will keep it short. My wife, myself and my two friends had an absolute blast watching this pay-per-view.


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> I gotta say Tony Khan is really embracing the music element to get his talent over. Jungle Boy's song, Moxley's song, and Jericho's song are all huge sing-a-long events for a live crowd.


Will this be Ogogo's new theme?


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> This is why rating gets so wild 8/10s and 9/10s are such wild ratings for this. Those type of numbe imply super good and all time great type show lol. It certainly wasn't mud, but 8/10 should be one of the better PPVs you ever seen, and if this on that level for you yikes lol.


I rate all the matches I watch from AEW and other companies, and 8/10 for me translates into a 4 star match, which I consider very good. 9/10 I consider 4.5 or so, and 10/10 a five star match if we're comparing. I've seen a ton of very good matches this year, but a small amount at 4.5 or better, and I usually only give our a small couple of 5 stars, none this year so far. 

So 8/10 as a show is a show I consider very good, but not great, and definitely not one of the best PPVs I'm seen.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> As you all know, I was very sceptical of the card but man did it deliver tonight. In my opinion, it was their most entertaining PPV to date from top to bottom.


I love this post, and the diehards will ignore you putting over AEW. That was a near perfectly booked card.

I loved that they gave Sting the ppv W in front of fans that he deserved 6 years ago, Jungle Boy getting the W over one of the early 00s fan favorites as the crowd sang along to Jungle Boy’s music, Britt finally getting the title, Omega and PAC working their asses off so much I was invested in Orange Cassidy, and finally the one thing I really wanted to see: with all of the attention on Jericho and MJF, I wanted to see Sammy get the chance to run someone over with a golf cart as a call back and for him to somehow pickup the W.

This company made some fucking stars tonight.

Between the booking of so many “these guys deserved the W finally and having fans back, I legit found myself on the edge of my seat. Sting getting the death drop in front of the crowd gave me a legit case of the watery eyes. 6 years ago I thought for sure I’d have to watch my alltime
Favorite go out like a chump, and now he can finally retire without that ugly ending.


Chan Hung said:


> You had Darby shine tonight, Britt getting a big win...Jungle Boy winning for a future title and then Sammy to close the show with the "W". That's the right direction. Now...push Hangman Page a bit more and MJF and we are talking.


They fucking made stars tonight. STARS.

Jungle Boy’s win over Christian of all people, and the way he done it was so perfect. Being congratulated in ring by Marko and Lucas was just cool to see. That kid is a superstar in the making.


----------



## Prosper

*AEW Double or Nothing 2021 Review:

Serena Deeb vs Riho* - God this match was great. Serena Deeb is such a fantastic worker. The crowd's reactions to both ladies was stellar as was the match. Deeb came out as a babyface but worked the match heel, which made for great comeback offense for Riho. Riho is massively over as the crowd went crazy for her every move. Deeb's playing the heel is natural for her. She won this one the same way she beat Red Velvet. Targeting the knee and forcing the submission. Incredible match for a Buy-In. Could have easily been on the PPV. *8.5/10

Hangman Page vs Brian Cage* - This was a helluva way to follow up the NWA Women's Title match. Awesome, hard-hitting match here. I knew they would kill it given that they had a solid match when they were only given 8 minutes on Dynamite. Hangman Page is still over AF. That suplex onto the stage looked nasty. I can definitely see Team Taz breaking up after the way the match ended. *8/10

Young Bucks vs Jon Moxley/Eddie Kingston* - At this point the PPV was on fire. This match also did not disappoint. Loving the New Young Bucks. Their heel work has been fantastic I don't care what anyone says. I didn't know how this match would work out given the clash of styles but they put together a banger here that the crowd was seriously hot for. Moxley hulking up there towards the end and looking like a madman popped the crowd and was a good moment. The Young Bucks winning here was the right choice. Moxley taking the pin was a surprise but they murdered him with like 4 BTE Triggers so all good. This helped to establish the Bucks as heels more so than anything else before it. Awesome tag title match. The ref was a fuckin idiot though lol. *8.5/10

Casino Battle Royal* - PPV took a dip in quality here in the middle with this match. The whole thing was pretty bad until it came down to Christian and Jungle Boy. Having Jungle Boy win here was 100% the right move. Jungle Boy vs Kenny Omega should be a MOTY candidate easily. *5/10

Cody vs Ogogo* - Not bad. I expected Cody to win but Ogogo looked great here. They were hiding the guys abilities in the ring for the PPV and he didn't disappoint. Pretty good match here. *6.5/10

Miro vs Lance Archer - *Very good hoss fight here. Miro tossing the "snake" 30 feet was hilarious and actually popped the crowd. Then everyone realized that there was no way there was a real snake in there lol. I'm sure there were people in there ready to call the Animal Cruelty hotline lol. Miro looked very dominating here in making Archer pass out even after Jake's interference. The start of Miro's resurgence has been awesome thus far. He looks unbeatable right now. *7/10

Britt Baker vs Hikaru Shida - *This started sloppy and it kind of seemed like Britt was concussed for a minute there. I wouldn't be surprised to see a report about Britt working the match injured or in some kind of a daze. There was something clearly off. But damn did she recover in time for the 2nd half of the match. Once things started to pick up, these women turned what was looking like a bad match into something good. Britt Baker forcing Shida to tap out was an awesome moment and truly established Britt as the top woman. The reign of DMD has begun. *7.5/10

Sting/Darby vs Ethan Page/Scorpio Sky* - Sting killed it out there for a 65 year old man. Would love a short tag title run between Darby and Sting now that we know he can still go. The crowd was hot for Sting. So glad he got the pin. Darby getting flung into his family was an awesome moment lol. *8/10 for Sting

PAC vs Omega vs OC - *This match was spectacular. PAC is a God in the ring and Kenny Omega is incredible. Kenny coming out draped in all his gold was a beautiful sight to see. Loved how he used every title belt to knock out PAC. The selling from both PAC and Omega was stellar here, especially to OC's superman punches. The ending was widely predictable but didn't take away from how great this ended up being. *9/10

Stadium Stampede - *Not gonna put it over last yea'rs Stampede, but this one was really fun. Not as much comedy as the first time around which was good. Favorite part was the night club brawl with FTR and Santana/Ortiz with that Konan appearance. That was awesome stuff, especially when Cash was throwing those beer bottles at Ortiz lol. The Wardlow/Hager part was cool. Loved that Sammy G got the spotlight and the win for his team. Great storytelling to do it that way after he was the one who surrendered at Blood and Guts.* 8/10*

This was an awesome PPV.

*Overall: 9/10*


----------



## thorn123

8/10
congrats AEW


----------



## Asuka842

Britt Baker needs a new finisher. I’m still not sold on the lockjaw as a finisher. I don’t think I would be if anyone did it. 

With how much abuse Shida has survived during her reign, I don’t really buy her tapping that quickly to that particular move.


----------



## asssvvvvxc

Chris Jericho & Urban Meyer should be on Sports Center


----------



## Botchy SinCara

The 180 Sammy has had has been amazing went from some goof wearing a pants hat to a legit star ..Jericho did help but Sammy made the best of it


----------



## RapShepard

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I rate all the matches I watch from AEW and other companies, and 8/10 for me translates into a 4 star match, which I consider very good. 9/10 I consider 4.5 or so, and 10/10 a five star match if we're comparing. I've seen a ton of very good matches this year, but a small amount at 4.5 or better, and I usually only give our a small couple of 5 stars, none this year so far.
> 
> So 8/10 as a show is a show I consider very good, but not great, and definitely not one of the best PPVs I'm seen.


But that's why I think rating systems for entertainment are so hard to nail. Like with a 5 or 10 point scale anything at a 4 or 8 should be a must see memorable tier level as it's just under perfect. I had to check my own grading eventually, as there's no way I'm weekly/monthly seeing multiple of the best wrestling shows or matches I've ever watched, when most I couldn't tell you shit about 2 months later lol. 

I think the best rating system I've seen is one for video games of skip, rent, or buy. It's simpler, but I think it's so much more accurate to how we enjoy and remember entertainment. A skip is obviously some time waster shit. A rent is something enjoyable, but probably not long term memorable. A buy is obvious a must have. 

I feel like this PPV and most wrestling today US wide is rent tier vs buy tier. Rarely is anything you have to see going on.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> It's certainly not mud, but cut the shit. Are you going to sit back one day and go


Please try and understand this: different people have different opinions, so don't tell me to 'cut the shit' because I loved the show. I'm allowed my views and won't be an ass to you if you rate it 6/10.

I don't rewatch shows in general anymore as I try and keep up with a bunch of promotions and that's hard enough.



> No you're not going to do that. You're in the moment. The title matches delivered. But saying this undercard was quality is wild lol


Pro wrestling is best enjoyed 'in the moment', just like any entertainment form. If you enjoy Breaking Bad and then decide to rewatch it, it's probably not gonna be as good the second time because you've seen it all once. But if I did have the time, this is a show I'd consider rewatching as I felt it delivered as an overall package. I prefer that type of show than shit undercard and great main event.

Find me a PPV where every single match was perfect. 9/10 represents my enjoyment of it, nothing else. I don't have a long list of PPV ratings with perfect consistency, but I have been watching wrestling since 1990 and even some of the revered PPVs had weaker undercards than this. In the case of DoN, nearly everything delivered. I don't like battle royales, but even that was watchable compared to previous ones and the end booking was perfect.

Hangman vs. Cage was probably Cage's career best. If this had happened at the opposite end of a card with a world title on the line, it would not have felt out of place.

People bitch about the Bucks and I found them vanilla as babyfaces, but I think they're killing it as heels and have toned down their flashy spots in favour of heelisms. And their match against Mox/Eddie built heat incredibly well and had good babyface in peril/hot tag moments.

Even the match I expected to be a lull, Sting's match, was far better than it had any right to be and worked as a novelty.

Crucially, the PPV also had 'moments' beyond the good matches. Britt's coronation, Jungle Boy eliminating Hardy and Christian to win the royale, Sting showing he 'still got it', and Sammy getting his main event moment.

9/10 for me. Not the best PPV of all time, no, but top to bottom loaded with a lot of quality and good booking most of the way with another clear attempt to enhance young wrestlers with an eye on the long-term.


----------



## shandcraig

Is it safe to say everyone's slowly starting to hate cody? I mean the amount of people now having him in here including myself has changed big time since the start. The live crowd hardly popped for him. Twitter and Instagram all have people being negative towards him. They should probably turn him heel as it might actually be a great legit heel Hate from fans.

After tonight with him it's not going to be good for him if he continues as face for a long time more.

Anyways I really enjoyed that ppv


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> But that's why I think rating systems for entertainment are so hard to nail. Like with a 5 or 10 point scale anything at a 4 or 8 should be a must see memorable tier level as it's just under perfect. I had to check my own grading eventually, as there's no way I'm weekly/monthly seeing multiple of the best wrestling shows or matches I've ever watched, when most I couldn't tell you shit about 2 months later lol.
> 
> I think the best rating system I've seen is one for video games of skip, rent, or buy. It's simpler, but I think it's so much more accurate to how we enjoy and remember entertainment. A skip is obviously some time waster shit. A rent is something enjoyable, but probably not long term memorable. A buy is obvious a must have.
> 
> I feel like this PPV and most wrestling today US wide is rent tier vs buy tier. Rarely is anything you have to see going on.


That's a decent way to do it as well, and probably simpler too. Honestly I just lifted how I rated matches from Meltzer, I liked the idea of star ratings, and have been doing it consistently since like 2017 or so. 

It has happened though where I've seen matches I would legit give 4.5/5 stars that I don't remember at the end of the year. When I watch NJPW during the G1 this can happen, because so many of the matches are excellent. But that doesn't take away from any of the other matches I rate the same or anything, there just happens to be that many matches I consider that good. 

As for this show, this is the first AEW show I'd give an 8/10, every other one I'm pretty sure I rated lower. But I enjoyed everything a ton save for Cody/Ogogo and most of the battle royal. Even those I would have given somewhere around 2.5-3 stars, which isn't "bad" or anything.


----------



## Prosper

shandcraig said:


> Is it safe to say everyone's slowly starting to hate cody? I mean the amount of people now having him in here including myself has changed big time since the start. The live crowd hardly popped for him. Twitter and Instagram all have people being negative towards him. They should probably turn him heel as it might actually be a great legit heel Hate from fans.
> 
> After tonight with him it's not going to be good for him if he continues as face for a long time more.
> 
> Anyways I really enjoyed that ppv


I don't hate him but he's starting to get a little full of himself. A heel turn needs to happen ASAP but as long as Omega is champion it probably won't.


----------



## Mike E

Ogogo should have won that match, the only thing I can honestly say I didn't enjoy on the show. I looked at my wife and literally said that I couldn't believe Cody wouldn't put him over. It's almost like Cody is obsessed with winning matches. It's OK to put over younger talent.


----------



## 3venflow

I _love_ Cody as a talent and think he was the year one MVP of AEW. But he's become very self-indulgent and obnoxious. The last good feud he had was Brodie. He just needs to do some textbook feuds, none of this flag bullshit, one-week issues with random guys like Penta, and so on. Actually feud with someone over something mundane for a month or two. That's when he was at his best, his feuds with Jericho, MJF and Brodie were damn good.

I suggest Cody vs. Miro for All Out with Miro retaining, but throw Cody a bone and let him pin Miro in a build-up tag or non-title singles.

A heel turn would benefit, but it's hard to do it right now. Best time would be when Omega loses the title, the Bucks will be dethroned by then and they can have the Elite in a slump. Cue Cody to refresh them.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399218317227929600


----------



## shandcraig

Prosper said:


> I don't hate him but he's starting to get a little full of himself. A heel turn needs to happen ASAP but as long as Omega is champion it probably won't.


This is how he has always been. Its just the way he's booked at the start when we all felt soft about AEW it sorted forces you to cheer for him and you don't even realize it until a lot of time passes


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Please try and understand this: different people have different opinions, so don't tell me to 'cut the shit' because I loved the show. I'm allowed my views and won't be an ass to you if you rate it 6/10.
> 
> 
> I don't rewatch shows in general anymore as I try and keep up with a bunch of promotions and that's hard enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Pro wrestling is best enjoyed 'in the moment', just like any entertainment form. If you enjoy Breaking Bad and then decide to rewatch it, it's probably not gonna be as good the second time because you've seen it all once. But if I did have the time, this is a show I'd consider rewatching as I felt it delivered as an overall package. I prefer that type of show than shit undercard and great main event.
> 
> Find me a PPV where every single match was perfect. 9/10 represents my enjoyment of it, nothing else. I don't have a long list of PPV ratings with perfect consistency, but I have been watching wrestling since 1990 and even some of the revered PPVs had weaker undercards than this. In the case of DoN, nearly everything delivered. I don't like battle royales, but even that was watchable compared to previous ones and the end booking was perfect.
> 
> Hangman vs. Cage was probably Cage's career best. If this had happened at the opposite end of a card with a world title on the line, it would not have felt out of place.
> 
> People bitch about the Bucks and I found them vanilla as babyfaces, but I think they're killing it as heels and have toned down their flashy spots in favour of heelisms. And their match against Mox/Eddie built heat incredibly well and had good babyface in peril/hot tag moments.
> 
> Even the match I expected to be a lull, Sting's match, was far better than it had any right to be and worked as a novelty.
> 
> Crucially, the PPV also had 'moments' beyond the good matches. Britt's coronation, Jungle Boy eliminating Hardy and Christian to win the royale, Sting showing he 'still got it', and Sammy getting his main event moment.
> 
> 9/10 for me. Not the best PPV of all time, no, but top to bottom loaded with a lot of quality and good booking most of the way with another clear attempt to enhance young wrestlers with an eye on the long-term.


By your own ratings YOU rated the show a 6/10 lol. Add up your ratings and average it out. From your own star ratings it added to up 26.25 stars, divide that by 8 that's a 3.3 out of 5. That's far off of a 9/10.

Yes enjoying the moment is important. That's why I'm not saying it's an awful PPV as the title matches delivered and had nice moments for Jungle Boy. But hyperbole also exists, it's like the friend that falls in love every other month lol. Take a breather wait it out lol


----------



## Hephaesteus

Cody's booked how top guys should be booked. He shouldnt be losing to randos to please smarks.

The pinnacle on the other hand... woof

Other than that cage match where they threw jericho onto pillows, they've looked like shit in this feud and they're a brand new stable


----------



## Randy Lahey

shandcraig said:


> Is it safe to say everyone's slowly starting to hate cody? I mean the amount of people now having him in here including myself has changed big time since the start. The live crowd hardly popped for him. Twitter and Instagram all have people being negative towards him. They should probably turn him heel as it might actually be a great legit heel Hate from fans.


Cody/Brandi are the HHH/Steph of AEW. They should be mega heels. What reason do we have to cheer for Cody?


----------



## RapShepard

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> That's a decent way to do it as well, and probably simpler too. Honestly I just lifted how I rated matches from Meltzer, I liked the idea of star ratings, and have been doing it consistently since like 2017 or so.
> 
> *It has happened though where I've seen matches I would legit give 4.5/5 stars that I don't remember at the end of the year. When I watch NJPW during the G1 this can happen, because so many of the matches are excellent. But that doesn't take away from any of the other matches I rate the same or anything, there just happens to be that many matches I consider that good.*
> 
> As for this show, this is the first AEW show I'd give an 8/10, every other one I'm pretty sure I rated lower. But I enjoyed everything a ton save for Cody/Ogogo and most of the battle royal. Even those I would have given somewhere around 2.5-3 stars, which isn't "bad" or anything.


And that's exactly why I think such precise ratings are so shit lol. Like ideally life should be full of fun times, but very few are long term memorable fun times. A B level experience should be a long term memorable fun time. Not an "oh yeah that happened" fun time lol. It's like sex there's memorable bad sex you had, a bunch of that was cool sex, then those holy shit I remember that sex


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Is it safe to say everyone's slowly starting to hate cody? I mean the amount of people now having him in here including myself has changed big time since the start. The live crowd hardly popped for him. Twitter and Instagram all have people being negative towards him. They should probably turn him heel as it might actually be a great legit heel Hate from fans.
> 
> After tonight with him it's not going to be good for him if he continues as face for a long time more.
> 
> Anyways I really enjoyed that ppv


I hate to say this but i'm going to go with pull a Russo here and have a love affair pitting Cody with Red Velvet, yes while Brandi is pregnant. I know most will hate this but at least it'll give Cody more heat! LMAO


----------



## Chrome

Really good ppv aside from the Cody match, that match was a dud lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Ratings again, but with some thoughts now that PPV is over:


Serena/Riho - ***3/4 (Great women's wrestling match. Serena Deeb has been the best women's wrestler I see in the business today imo. She's delivered every match I've seen of her, and this was no exception. Good return for Riho as well. Excellent buy-in match).

Page/Cage - ****1/4 (Amazing match. Like I said, a serious MOTYC. Fast paced, action packed, great nearfalls, got Page his win back and protected Cage as well due to the distraction. Hard hitting match. Page solidified that he's maybe the most over babyface in the company and cemented that he absolutely needs to take the belt off Omega, and I'd say September is the time to do it. Cage on the other hand again delivers. The big matches I can recall of his were all excellent. vs. Mox, vs. Hobbs, vs. Darby Allin was awesome, and now this top tier match with Page. Cage is a wrestling machine).

Mox-Kingston/Bucks - *** (This match was a bit clunky. Pace was weird and pretty slow at points. Bucks' constant double teaming knocks this match down a bit for me as well, mostly due to it never being done in a creative heelish-behind the refs back fashion, and rather they would keep double teaming Mox/Kingston each right in front of the ref. It's dumb shit like that in their matches that hold them down usually, and it hurt this one as well. Some cool moments and hot tags between Mox and Kingston, but overall this match was kind of a disappointment. Still, decent enough).

Casino Battle Royal - ***1/4 (I do enjoy battle royals, but what usually sells them as good or bad for me is how the finishing sequence goes. This one with Christian/Jungle Boy was great and Jungle Boy gets his big win/title opportunity. Good for him, and looks like he's getting it shortly. I'd have rather they maybe stretched out a program with him/Omega for a bit considering the next PPV is 3 months away, but maybe we'll get a tournament or something to decide Omega's challenge for the September PPV).


Cody/Ogogo - ** (I kind of liked some of the work here with the ribs/eye and commentary bringing attention to it... but this wasn't a good match. Heatless and awkward as crowd didn't seem to care about Cody all that much. Ogogo doing the job doesn't surprise me. I figured he was being built up for Cody, plus AEW already has Miro as the unstoppable monster heel. They gave Ogogo an "out" though with his "rib injury" so it didn't completely bury him. Just didn't do him any favors. I'm guessing Cody challenges Miro soon...).


Miro/Archer - ***1/4 (Good back match between the two. Not quite as good as I was hoping, but the two traded bombs and Miro ultimately came out looking like a beast, which is what they needed to do with this. Archer should have a run down the line, but it's Miro's time and he needs to have a good long dominant reign).

Baker/Shida - **3/4 (Match was a bit sloppy at points, but I did somewhat enjoy this one. Baker winning was the right call).

Sting-Darby/Scorpio-Page - ***1/2 (A great tag match here. Sting looked good here, liked some of the action in the match between Page and Darby, and especially when they were clawing at each other while in submission holds. Some good storytelling and easily better than the other tag match on the show. Speaking of, I'm thinking at this point Sting/Darby will dethrone The Young Bucks. Because if not them, I don't know who).


OC/Pac/Omega - ***1/2 (Great triple threat. The action was awesome, all three competitors delivered and we had some really fun nearfalls that gave the IWC a heart attack. I don't think OC should be champion... but frankly Omega shouldn't either. So I would've been fine with any of these guys winning, and OC winning just would've led to a meltdown of epic proportions lol. Still, was obvious Omega was winning, and at this point he just needs to keep it until September, and drop it to Adam Page there).

Stadium Stampede - ***1/2 (I really enjoyed this. Liked the individual segments/match ups we had during it, and cool they let Sammy get the win to save the Inner Circle. Makes him look like a hero, and sends the fans home happy, which while it doesn't need to happen, it is something that should for their first true live show back. Something WWE could've taken notes on for Mania, but oh well. I do wonder though if this is actually the end of the feud, or if we get a rubber match. If not, then I imagine Jericho goes after Omega for the next month after Omega beats Jungle Boy, probably leading to a big Dynamite match).


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> And that's exactly why I think such precise ratings are so shit lol. Like ideally life should be full of fun times, but very few are long term memorable fun times. A B level experience should be a long term memorable fun time. Not an "oh yeah that happened" fun time lol. It's like sex there's memorable bad sex you had, a bunch of that was cool sex, then those holy shit I remember that sex


Wrestlemania 17 a B+. Maybe we'll get an A- some day...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I enjoyed everything except Cody, The Young Bucks, and the referees ignoring the rules as usual. 

Stadium Stampede was a feel good moment with the wrong winner. I can't remember the last time I've seen something like this. Sammy was the MVP again, but the Pinnacle looks awful after this and the feud was booked ass backwards.

Sting shocked everyone and did way better than expected. I knew we were in for some good shit when he bounced up from that suplex on the stage.

Britt winning was my highlight of the night (duh). I'm so happy for her and the women's division.

Lio Rush was a pleasant surprise and Jungle Boy winning the battle royal was the right decision.

The triple threat was booked really well and I lost it when someone shouted "CORNETTE'S GONNA HAVE A CONNIPTION!!!" during Orange Cassidy's offense.

Cage vs Page exceeded my expectations and I'm glad to see him break away from Team Taz.

Serena Deeb has the best ring psychology in AEW, male or female. She clearly defined herself as the heel when she saw how split the crowd was, and had more freedom in working the match and bending the rules. The preshow match was superior to a couple of the ppv matches.

Cody and The Young Bucks continue to be the low points of AEW programming. Ogogo looked really good before he lost for no good reason though.*


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> Wrestlemania 17 a B+. Maybe we'll get an A- some day...


Lmao 8 year old me will take no Mania 17 slander that shit is an A++++ . But on a real note as an adult that watches wrestling high or drunk the only Special cards I remember pretty thoroughly are Great Balls of Fire, Ultima Lucha 1 part 2, Ultima Lucha 2 part 3, Ultima Lucha 3 part 4, and Full Gear 1.


----------



## NXT Only

Cody's been booked into a corner. He cant compete for the AEW Championship, he's already a 2 time TNT champ, wont compete for a tag title and has had minor run ins with multiple people on the roster. But he's a main event talent without purpose. He needs a mountain to climb or he's going to continue getting the HHH/JJ comparisons.


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cody and The Young Bucks continue to be the low points of AEW programming. Ogogo looked really good before he lost for no good reason though.*


Cody Rhodes just gave Anthony Ogogo his best match since making his AEW debut, and the Young Bucks just put on an awesome tag match (that is arguably in the top 2 for MOTN tonight); but they're supposedly the "low points" of AEW programming.

Yea, that's a no from me.


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> *Cody Rhodes just gave Anthony Ogogo his best match since making his AEW debut*, and the Young Bucks just put on an awesome tag match (that is arguably in the top 2 for MOTN tonight); but they're supposedly the "low points" of AEW programming.
> 
> Yea, that's a no from me.


I mean Cody is in my top 5 in AEW and that shit is laughable. You're so committed to the shield gimmick you're saying anything lol. Yeah of Anthony Ogogo's 3 matches in AEW you'd hope an 11 minute match against 15 year vet Cody was his best match and not squash 2 and 1 minute squash matches against greenhorns Austin Gunn and Cole Karter


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GimmeABreakJess said:


> It's mind boggling. Hot crowd and mostly a very good show. MJF would get so much heat and Jericho the pop and singalong. And they do a cinematic "main event" that the live crowd watches on a video screen? AEW does alot of things well. But this is an example of just "WTF?"


Hey goofballs.....jericho is legit injured this was not a bad call and the match itself had history with the IC so it was poetic that it be their last match as a stable if they lost.


----------



## DammitChrist

RapShepard said:


> I mean Cody is in my top 5 in AEW and that shit is laughable. You're so committed to the shield gimmick you're saying anything lol. Yeah of Anthony Ogogo's 3 matches in AEW you'd hope an 11 minute match against 15 year vet Cody was his best match and not squash 2 and 1 minute squash matches against greenhorns Austin Gunn and Cole Karter


Yea, and I think Ogogo did a solid job tonight in his first lengthy wrestling match too.

If he continues to improve in the ring going forward, then I have no doubt that he'll eventually develop more as a performer as he gets more seasoned and gets more experience too.

They could do a rematch over a year later (or something) where Ogogo beats Cody since he would've grown more as a professional wrestler who's already really used to competing in lengthy matches by that point, and who's already learned from some of the mistakes he made tonight too (kayfabe-wise).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I mean Cody is in my top 5 in AEW and that shit is laughable. You're so committed to the shield gimmick you're saying anything lol. Yeah of Anthony Ogogo's 3 matches in AEW you'd hope an 11 minute match against 15 year vet Cody was his best match and not squash 2 and 1 minute squash matches against greenhorns Austin Gunn and Cole Karter


*The baiting is so bad, it's not even worth acknowledging. What did you think about everything?*


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The baiting is so bad, it's not even worth acknowledging. What did you think about everything?*


Same as most of their PPVs solid/cool. So the 8s and 9s wild. But the singles title matches delivered, Shida loss, and Jungle Boy got a nice accolade. Sammy was a good moment in theory, but Spears is worthless so it hollows it. It's like pinning nWo Stevie Ray in a match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Same as most of their PPVs solid/cool. So the 8s and 9s wild. But the singles title matches delivered, Shida loss, and Jungle Boy got a nice accolade. Sammy was a good moment in theory, but Spears is worthless so it hollows it. It's like pinning nWo Stevie Ray in a match


*I was hovering between 6 and 7. The Bucks standing in the ring for 4 minutes after a 4 count that the referee stopped made me want to throw my popcorn like that fan did to Westbrook. I went to the longest line in the concession stand, took a piss, and STILL had to watch at least 15 minutes of this nonsense as of right before the Good Brothers interference.*


----------



## CM Buck

Cage vs page was a great opener. More of the confident badass page less of the insecure page please. Kinda surprised they are continuing the cage break from tazz story. I thought it would be on hold with stark injured.....unless Samoa Joe is a future acquisition?

The bucks gear got a laugh from me. Other than that I didn't enjoy this match. It was fine but the bucks are the most stale motherfuckers on the planet. People give the new day shit for the same reason they fawn over the bucks, but the bucks have been the same dudes for a decade now. Heel or face. The only difference is as faces i enjoy them more. Sure the in ring work is still the same but they come off as more serious and less like wankers. Granted im 30 this year so maybe I'm just too mature for their characters.

Hated Cody vs ogogo. Was a match for dynamite not ppv. Unless Cody is a heel he can fuck off.

Battle royal was a battle royal glad jungle won, interested in what lio does. Though I have a feeling Tony is gonna copy nxt and stick him with the acclaimed and we will have rush records.

Archer miro was fine moving on

Darby sting vs the Disgruntled was fine. Probably would have enjoyed it more if I gave a shit about the storyline 

Britt winning was needed. The match was fine. I just don't care about shida as a character 

World title match over delivered until the stupid finish. Wasn't definitive enough. It should have ended with an emphatic OWA on Cassidy. But since it didn't, Orange now has a case for a rematch so we know what the main event of full gear is

Stadium stampede was say it with me, fine. Its no secret I hate clusterfuck tags. Sammy winning was the right call if the circle needed to win which for the record they did not, but im glad Spears ate the pin.

6.5 out of 10


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I was hovering between 6 and 7. The Bucks standing in the ring for 4 minutes after a 4 count that the referee stopped made me want to throw my popcorn like that fan did to Wesrbrook. I went to the longest line in the concession stand, took a piss, and STILL had to watch at least 15 minutes of this nonsense as of right before the Good Brothers interference.*


I don't mind The Bucks in general, typically they give me the same feeling The Hardy's gave young me, which is a fun match (minus Jeff's coolness). But this match just didn't work they probably should've lost. And if they win Moxley eating the pin was a weird choice. It's like the EVPs are now solidifying the ranks lol. But that last part is dick head me talking


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I don't mind The Bucks in general, typically they give me the same feeling The Hardy's gave young me, which is a fun match (minus Jeff's coolness). But this match just didn't work they probably should've lost. And if they win Moxley eating the pin was a weird choice. It's like the EVPs are now solidifying the ranks lol. But that last part is dick head me talking


*It's the way they ignore every fundamental rule of tag team wrestling and beat their opponents flat that makes them unwatchable fo me. *


----------



## Prized Fighter

bdon said:


> I love this post, and the diehards will ignore you putting over AEW. That was a near perfectly booked card.


I am not going to ignore it. It is great that @Mr316 enjoyed the show. That is ultimately what it is all about. Differing opinions aside, we all want to watch great wrestling, what ever that may be for each person.

Tonight's show is up there with Revolution 2020 as one of my favorite AEW PPVs. The booking was really on point and the matches has energy and purpose. It was also a much need distraction for me as I had a family medical emergency going on.

Deeb vs Riho - Honestly, this was one of the best matches of the night. Deeb was already one of the best technical wrestlers in the world, but now she is showing personality and leaning into her heel traits. Riho has good matches with pretty much everyone not named Nyla Rose.

Cage vs Page - Absolute banger of a match. Hard hitting, big moves that made sense and made each guy look strong. It is also a rare case of a distraction finish making sense and not taking away from the match. Page is still massively over and continues to be a star, but Cage really took steps forward.

Mox/Kingston vs The Young Bucks - I am not as high on this match. It was a bit too much of a bucks match, even for them. I loved Mox/Kingston's entrance and that they went right after The Bucks from the start. Also, layout your tag rules or don't have any. I also think Mox/Kingston should have won.

Casino Battle Royale - This is the best battle royal that AEW has had since the first one. The format was way better. Having guys come out one by one instead of in one full group. It really helps the audience digest each person's entrance. I also liked that they put the names of each person in each group on screen. I am a fan of Lio Rush, so I was excited to see him. Jungle boy winning was the right call and has been set up for quite a while. 

Ogogo vs Cody - Why would Ogogo lose this match? Terrible decision. He will be fine, but damn it this was a bad choice. The match as well was pretty meh. Cody did his normal over dramatics, while Ogogo looked a bit green. It wasn't particularly bad, but the heat was in the wrong places and it hurt the match.

Miro vs Archer - I love a good hoss match. This was fun and put over Miro

Shida vs Baker - Thankfully, the right woman won and now the division can keep moving forward. Having a title celebration for Dynamite makes me encouraged that they won't hold off on giving Baker actual stories.

Sting/Darby vs Sky/Page - I would have been happy just seeing Sting wrestle again, but we got that and a good match. The crowd was also very into this which added to the presentation

Omega vs OC vs PAC - The right guy won and obviously the match was great. I also like that Kenny integrated all of his belts into the story.

Stadium Stampede - These matches aren't for everyone, but I fucking love it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mr316 said:


> As you all know, I was very sceptical of the card but man did it deliver tonight. In my opinion, it was their most entertaining PPV to date from top to bottom.


Well, kudos to you for also having a good time tonight too  

They really needed that great finish and feel-good moment to close this fun ppv.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's the way they ignore every fundamental rule of tag team wrestling and beat their opponents flat that makes them unwatchable fo me. *


Flat endings is a NXT and AEW problem in general. You'll see shit way sweeter then the wrestlers finishers, but those don't end it. It has to end on the naturally less exciting finisher.


----------



## Dizzie

This event highlights how aew is as guilty as wwe in being tone deaf to the audience.

This should have been the night we saw a double turn in the brit baker vs shida match as the obvious happened where brit came out to a huge pop and shida got let's say a polite mild pop and yet as much as they had brit play dirty to the very end it did nothing to stop the crowd rooting for her.

Then you Pentagon jr, how many more times are they going ignore him being a fan favourite, again he comes out to a decent face pop and the crowd behind his gimmick.

Also khan's toyboy OC got a mild pop despite the ridiculous lengths that they have pushed this scrawny one trick pony, hell pac almost got just as good as a reaction as oc.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dizzie said:


> This event highlights how aew is as guilty as wwe in being tone deaf to the audience.
> 
> This should have been the night we saw a double turn in the brit baker vs shida match as the obvious happened where brit came out to a huge pop and shida got let's say a polite mild pop and yet as much as they had brit play dirty to the very end it did nothing to stop the crowd rooting for her.
> 
> Then you Pentagon jr, how many more times are they going ignore him being a fan favourite, again he comes out to a decent face pop and the crowd behind his gimmick.
> 
> *Also khan's toyboy OC got a mild pop despite the ridiculous lengths that they have pushed this scrawny one trick pony, hell pac almost got just as good as a reaction as oc.*


The crowd was RED HOT for Orange Cassidy throughout that Triple Threat match though


----------



## zkorejo

Amazing PPV overall. I really highly enjoyed it. One of the best shows and probably the best overall wrestling ppv of the year for me.

Inner circle winning surprised me but it left me smiling like a goof. Stadium Stampede was amazing. It's funny because by the end of World title match I thought the ppv ended. Had completely forgotten about Stadium Stampede match but man.. it was the motn for me.

World title match was amazing as well. Really enjoyed the match and the dynamics. I like how Omega not only wore all belts to the ring but actually were used as a climax.

Sting/Darby vs Scorpio/Ego was surprisingly really good. Sting put on a great performance. Suplex on the stage, the dive off the chips, the Canadian destroyer. Overall everything he did looked so good, impactful and smooth. Sting performed better than anyone else can at his age. Great match loved it.

Bucks vs Mox/Kingston was very good. Loved heel Bucks stuff. I was surprised by the ending. Them pinning Mox clean was surprising.

Jungleboy winning was another unexpected result. I kept thinking it would be great if he had a chance to win. I was sure it was either Christian or Joker (Paul White). I'm really glad jungle boy won. He will have a banger of a match with Omega. I'm very excited to see it.

Christian looked pretty damn good. He is very smart.. I'm glad he didn't win this match. Loved the last exchange between him and JB. Leo Rush as wild card was a good surprise. I'm excited to see him in AEW. Hope this time it works out for the guy, he could be a great addition if he fits in with the roster.

Hangman vs Cage was amazing. Loved that match start to finish. The crowd was so hot for Hangman. It blew life back into Hangman's character. Cage/Team Taz breakup was inevitable. I'm glad they are going this route.

Britt vs Shida started off great. Hot crowd, hot build, hot champion and a hot contender. It kind of died off in the middle but I'm glad it picked back up by the climax. Good decision. Okay match.

Crowd was so hot. Added so much to the ppv. Absolutely amazing PPV.

Edit: Mark Henry joining aew as an analyst was a good moment. Good surprise. Good pop.


----------



## the_flock

Every review I've read from journalists on this PPV has pretty much shat on it, apart from 1 or 2 matches, I then come on here and surprise surprise, it's the world's greatest event.


----------



## zkorejo

^^ IKR?. It's almost like we are all different people with different opinions. 

Who cares what reviews say. My opinion is what matters to me.


----------



## CM Buck

the_flock said:


> Every review I've read from journalists on this PPV has pretty much shat on it, apart from 1 or 2 matches, I then come on here and surprise surprise, it's the world's greatest event.


Don't tell me you need journos to parrot your opinion for you man ?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Geeee said:


> that bat noise had to be added in right? Otherwise MJF is dead


Hit the hammer MJF was holding. Was some nice little misdirection. I heard that ping and was like jeezus, then spotted MJF dropping the hammer.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

.christopher. said:


> That's like saying the shit I took yesterday had a better consistency of the one I took today. In the end, shit is shit.


Says the soccer fan -- the only sport so boring people have to fist fight each other in the stands to save from dying of boredom.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Great ppv

9/10 - *ratings are based on my enjoyment only

Bucks v Mox/Eddie was my MOTN


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

RapShepard said:


> Because everybody else was too big to lose, even though that team shouldn't have been losing


They're gonna keep the two groups feuding for more than a while yet. To have the IC lose at Blood and Guts and then lose here and break up would have been kind of meh. IC needed their win back here so that they can keep teeing off one one another for the foreseeable future.

I think after this though they're gonna get a little bit of distance between them and focus more on Sammy and PnP and FTR and Wardlow on their own. Apparently Jericho is going on tour soon so he's probably gonna take a bit of a backseat, and MJF is gonna go off and lick his wounds for a second.


----------



## zkorejo

Just finished reading last few pages. Wow I'm surprised majority here liked the ppv.

Also just realized something. Lio Rush and Mark Henry are now in the same company. They had heat iirc. They could capitalize on this in future.


----------



## Piers

Going to watch it in a couple of minutes, I hope they didn't screw up the finish this time.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

qntntgood said:


> No Hated it,it was no better then wrestlemaina.logic just went completely out,of the window and so did selling and ring psychology. I know kayfabe it dead, but god damn let's pretend like it isn't,everything has a place.the spam of false finishes killed the mood,for most the matches.


The only really bad false finishes were in Bucks/Moxley Kingston, they went way too long and the BTE triggers to end it looked weak and were very anti-climactic. I love Kingston as a character and for his promos, but if Mox takes a break for his child, Eddie has to get some cardio going, lose the gut and get some fresh ring gear. The Triple Threat with Omega, OC and PAC on the other hand had some really good ones that actually kept you invested. Like I was 98% certain Omega was going to retain, but even then the way they were able to keep building it up before the desperation crucifix pin from Omega was awesome. Loved the little touch when they rolled him out of the ring and he kind of woke up and was surprised he even won.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Loved Hangman/Cage. MOTN imo.
3-Way was fun and Sting's amazing.

Ogogo/Cody was trash & rest was meh. Decent PPV. Should've been better, could've been way worse.


----------



## DammitChrist

Anthony Ogogo vs Cody Rhodes seems to be underrated atm.


----------



## bdon

Pac and Omega made it believable that Orange Cassidy might sneak an upset win for the world title.

That’s how goddamn great those two are.


----------



## THE_OD

Good show overall, Cage vs Page was MOTN for me. But AEW really need to work on their battle royales. They have terrible flow and often feel disjointed to me. This one was no exception.

Tonnes of guys who did absolutely nothing and were eliminated unceremoniously
Eliminations off camera
Weird stuff like Hobbs being on the outside for an eternity, only to go back in the ring and be eliminated (Again unceremoniously) within 20 seconds. Why not just eliminate him earlier? There was no story or purpose to this.
Have your joker not get a single elimination, and actually being pointless
Have your joker be Lio Rush. I just had to get that off my chest xD

On a side note... Am I the only one who is terrified every time Jake Roberts gets in that ring? He looks so frail these days, and with his health history I'm afraid hes gonna have a heart attack in there some day.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Mike E said:


> Ogogo should have won that match, the only thing I can honestly say I didn't enjoy on the show. I looked at my wife and literally said that I couldn't believe Cody wouldn't put him over. It's almost like Cody is obsessed with winning matches. It's OK to put over younger talent.


Was certainly the weakest match on the card, but it was actually becoming too predictable for Cody to lose to the young upstart wrestler that I think he actually needed to get a win here, especially with all the pomp and circumstance around him changing his moniker to "The American Dream" getting that cool ring gear, and it being Memorial Day weekend. Ogogo looked pretty good, although certainly not a polished wrestler at this point, his athleticism was suuuper apparent. Dude's gonna be fine, especially considering he's a decent promo and will be able to play this off.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

RapShepard said:


> All time great tier okay then lol


Yeah I’m not sure how he got to 9/10 with only one match reaching the 4* level


----------



## Dizzie

Miro is probably the most enjoyable heal to watch in wrestling at the moment for me, he's playing the heel role fantastically at the moment


----------



## Piers

Can anyone attend PPVs? Or do you need to be vaccinated?


----------



## JasmineAEW

This PPV was simply fantastic. It was everything I wanted it to be. Again, the star of the show was the live crowd. They were so fired up and loud. AEW fans are just the best, and kudos to Tony Khan for fostering that kind of fan involvement with the singalongs (Jericho, Mox, Jungle Boy, etc.).

Some random thoughts:

1. I was so happy to see Sting look so good. I think he really trained hard to prepare for this, and he deserves so much credit.

2. The Serena-Riho “Buy-In” match was one of the best matches on the card. Again, it really helped that the crowd was so eager to see live wrestling again. Riho and Deeb were amazing.

3. The Hangman-Cage opener was so good, maybe even match of the night. The crowd still loves Hangman!

4. The Bucks-Mox/Kingston match was also match of the night caliber. First of all, the “Wild Thing” entrance had me so pumped. Mox was going wild, and Kingston was right behind him, smiling all the way. The Bucks delivered yet another awesome performance. They are such great heels. I wonder what’s next for both teams?

5. As I predicted, Anthony Ogogo looked pretty good in his first real match. Here’s just a hunch: Judging by QT Marshall’s disgusted reaction after the loss, I predict he’ll blame Ogogo for letting him down. Ogogo will turn face within a month.

6. Lio Rush! I was so happy to see him! I love his wrestling style and move set. I got to see him in person at ROH 15, when he wrestled Marty Scurll in Las Vegas. That was my introduction to both guys, and they just killed it.

7. Once again, the Stadium Stampede delivered. It was a fun match from start to finish, and I loved the ending. Sammy deserved to be the hero, and the closing moments of the show was one of the best “feel-good” moments I can remember in quite a long time. Perfect.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Going to watch it in a couple of minutes, I hope they didn't screw up the finish this time.


Probably the best actual finish to any PPV in the last year -- Possibly the best for AEW outside of Mox's debut.


----------



## Error_404

Good match between Bucks and Mox/Eddie. The battle royale was so so but had the right winner. Can't believe how over Jungle Boy is.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Christian is injured. Both he and Hobbs stayed outside because Hobbs needed to be eliminated by Christian to continue the Team Taz vs Christian program. Christian was really limping leaving ringside after JB's win.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399203950402801667


That’s all that appears to be happening as well. Didn’t AEW say they wanted to be the alternative to WWE, yet all they seem to keep doing is signing either ex talent or Legends?


----------



## izhack111

Really great ppv! except for the Cody match which killed the crowd


----------



## RiverFenix

Fans will turn Cody heel now that arenas can be full. His self-indulgent booking always screamed heel, unless he was so self-unaware and thinking he's a guy fans will get behind with his HHH self-booking.


----------



## rich110991

Awesome PPV made even better by Sammy being the shining star at the end!!!

How can you not love it?

Is WWE still not seeing them as a threat? Get the fuck out of here they pissed all over WWE and it’s not even close!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Couldn't stay awake, but understand why Inner Circle was last after that finish. Also, Omega attacking the ref during the submission was hilarious.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*Deeb vs. Riho did not disappoint as the "opener" of the show. I am loving Deeby's work right from the Powerbombs to the Tanahashi-esque Dragon Screws and Neckbreaker. These 2 have great chemistry and that was showcased here. Hope we get more from them in the future.

*Now for the real opener, Cage and Hangman was the perfect way to start the show. Big, beefy boy sprint of a match. Was well paced. Didn't overstay it's welcome as the opener. Cage looked great with his various big power moves like the Powerbomb into the ring post, the Superplex to the outside, the top rope F5, etc. And Hangman looked great in kicking out of all of it while also getting in his own big offense as well. I guess the one main gripe I could see people having about this match was the distraction finish.

Now look, I kind of liked the story they told throughout the match with Taz on commentary where the other announcers critiqued Cage for his mistakes and Taz had to begrudgingly agree. And the story of him refusing Ricky and Hook's help was cool too. But the finish of the match make doesn't really make Hangman look as good as he could since he won off a distraction. Good for Cage and Team Taz's development, not as good for continuing Hangman's ascent.

*Tag Title Match was easy MOTN for me. Mox & Eddie's entrance was electrifying and awesome. I loved how they started this thing before the bell even rang while the streamers were coming in. Great visual. Mox's initial hot tag was pretty good, dumping both the Bucks on their heads with Piledrivers. I thought we had a good cut off point with the Bucks hitting the Tombstone on the ramp and eventually making Mox bleed. And I know I'll sound like a homer but I thought everything Mox did here was great.

I even loved the Bucks mocking the Shield pose and teasing the "Ooh-Aah!" Powerbomb. The Bucks did very well as the heels in this match as well. Eddie gets a good hot tag and I loved the moment where he had Matt in the submission and then no sold the shots from Nick. Everything eventually built to a nice false finish with Mox hitting the Death Rider only for Matt to break it up. And man, I loved the spot where Mox kicked out at one and just had that manic look on his face with the blood and everything. Highlight of the match for me. Bucks winning was unexpected for me but I get it, and at least they hit their finish like 5 times in a row to Mox to make him look strong as possible.

*The Casino Battle Royal was fine. Just fine, until the very end really. I liked Caster's pre match rap. I thought Hobbs had some nice moments. It was cool seeing Christian and Hardy face off again. But other than that the eliminations seemed to come out of nowhere where you barely had any time to register anything. And I will say Christian and Hobbs spent a comically long time outside of the ring. Jungle Boy winning in the end was the right call and the crowd loved it. Sweet.

*And now it's time for the middle portion of the show where the quality of the show goes way down for a bit. Cody vs. Ogogo was fine. I thought Ogogo did well for his first big match. This guy can be a star. But with this story they had coming into this match, this match had to be great to work. And it was nowhere near that.

And look, I will never not support a wrestling show doing a "support the troops" thing. But doing it right before the Cody match? Could you be more transparent? And at the end of the day, I don't think this match/angle came off nearly as hot as Cody wanted it to be. Because by the time it was over.......it was just over. There was no big celebration from the crowd, there was no big pop. He just won a match, and that was it.

*Miro vs. Archer was another fine match. They didn't have that much time to work with so I appreciate Lance starting things right away with the a big dive over the top and taking the offense right to Miro. The Jake spot I guess added some tension to the match. And apparently Miro is an animal abuser. And shortly after the match ends with a sneaky Low Blow and the Accolade.

So yeah, I think they tried to protect Lance with Miro using the ropes for a Low Blow. But for a guy who's been established as a big match loser, this was as a quick as loss as he's ever suffered. And it really feels impossible to take Archer seriously in a big match after this. As for the match, it was a decent hoss sprint. Felt like it could have been much more though.

*And now time for the biggest disappointment in terms of match quality for me, Shida vs. Britt. This match felt like it had a big time atmosphere when it started. But really until the last few minutes of this match, it just felt like a whole lot of nothing. I watched it just a few hours ago and I couldn't tell you what happened during that stretch because none of it was particularly interesting. It wasn't really until we got some shenanigans with Rebel where the match started to come alive. And in the last few minutes I thought the match picked up to a good finish with Britt kicking out of the knee and using the Lock Jaw to win.

In the end the right woman won and it feels like that belt should have been on Britt ages ago. I just wish the match would have been better to reflect such a big moment.

*And then the crowd finally got back into things with the Sting match. No selling that Suplex on the ramp, diving off the Poker chips, AND THEN THE SHIRT TOSS. T Shirt Steve is no more!

I thought this match did a great job of balancing Sting getting his moments while Darby took most of the abuse. I don't really care about Scorpio but I love seeing Page and Darby interact. That Military Press from Page to Darby to the outside was awesome. I can't wait for their eventual singles match. Then Sting getting that hot tag. I'll never get tired of seeing him throw the Stinger Splashes. The Double Submission spot admittingly was kind of hokey but I thought it worked. And lastly the finish with Sting countering the Cutter into the Scorpion Death Drop was great. A match that needed to deliver in the spot it was in and it did.

*Another match that delivered was the Triple Threat Title Match. This match is full of great spots from PAC hitting a Top Rope German AND a Top Rope Falcon Arrow to Omega. PAC hitting the 450 on both guys. PAC hitting the Black Arrow only for the pin to be broken up. And I gotta say, I was amazed at the lengths they went to protect Orange in this match. I mean he would have won the match if not for Callis. Though to be fair it worked for PAC later on when Omega attacked the referee because he couldn't break PAC's submission.

The finish admittingly was a little overbooked and I don't love the Crucifix finish after all of that. But still, a very fun Triple Threat match.

*I remember reading reports that this Stadium Stampede wasn't going to be as "comedic" as last year's match. And to that I say bullshit, lol. But, that's not me saying it was bad. Far from it, but a lot of it was very comedic.

The IC got a great entrance coming down from the top of the stadium. I loved most of the interactions between Jericho and MJF. The amount of times Jericho hit MJF with some kind of trash can was hilarious. And MJF's selling in these moments were great. The Spears/Chariman shtick was pure cringe but kind of funny in a way. Sammy's parkour shit got a laugh out of me. Hager's Chokeslam to Wardlow looked nice. And the Konnan cameo in the LAX/FTR portion was funny. Got to say the match ending with just Sammy & Spears 1 on 1 felt weird but I'm glad they gave a big moment to Sammy to end the show on to win the match.

So now the IC continues and I would guess the Pinnacle vs. IC feud continues......I don't really know where you go from here after a War Games match and now a Stadium Stampede. Feels like we've gone past the point to have just normal 1 on 1 or 2 on 2 matches.


So yeah, this show had a great start, a meh middle, and then a really good ending. A very fun show overall even with some of the mishaps.


----------



## MaseMan

Great show last night! I was very happy that I ordered this PPV. Most of the matches delivered. The only match that was sort of "meh" for me was the battle royal, because of all the missed eliminations and confusion from the announce team. Also, while Lio Rush was a good surprise, I don't understand why he was eliminated so quickly. I guess to set up a feud with the HFO? I do like that Jungle Boy got to go over...they're clearly high on him, the crowd likes him, and he's worked his tail off to get better in the ring. There's definitely gold in his future.

The women's title match seemed disjointed at times. It's like Britt and Shida waivered between making it a brawl and making it a technical match, and things just didn't quite click. The ending sequence and correct winner made up for it, at least partly. Britt Baker is going to be a tremendous champion, and she deserves to have a good run with the belt. I'm not someone who's been down on Shida, but it's probably best to get her away from the title for a while and give her a proper feud and storyline with someone else. 

Sting was so good to see back in action, and he indeed delivered. 

Not sure the point of bringing in Mark Henry? I really haven't followed WWE in the past few years, so he's not really a big deal to me, in my opinion.

Young Bucks vs Mox/Kingston was another highlight. I almost believed at times we were going to have new champions, even though it probably wasn't the right time for that. 

Three Way Match and Stadium Stampede, as well as Cage/Page were all strong efforts. Really good to see long term booking again heeded, and Sammy getting the pinfall for the Inner Circle. I hope they start pushing him hard now.


----------



## 3venflow

DON is currently at 9.36/10 at Cagematch, making it the highest rated AEW PPV yet. I think this'll probably come down with more votes, question being can it stay above DON 2019 and Full Gear 2020.

Currently:

1. DON 2021 - 9.36
2. DON 2019 - 9.09
3. Full Gear 2020 - 8.96
4. Revolution 2020 - 8.59
5. DON 2020 - 8.41
6. Full Gear 2019 - 8.11
7. All Out 2019 - 8.08
8. Revolution 2021 - 6.97
9. All Out 2020 - 5.87

Individual match ratings:

0. Serena vs. Riho - 8.26
1. Hangman vs. Cage - 8.16
2. Bucks vs. Mox/Kingston - 8.80
3. Casino Battle Royale - 6.03
4. Cody vs. Ogogo - 4.34
5. Miro vs. Archer - 6.36
6. Shida vs. Britt - 6.47
7. Darby/Sting vs. Ethan/Scorpio - 8.21
8. Omega vs. PAC vs. Cassidy - 9.13
9. Stadium Stampede - 8.34


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Christian is injured. Both he and Hobbs stayed outside because Hobbs needed to be eliminated by Christian to continue the Team Taz vs Christian program. Christian was really limping leaving ringside after JB's win.


My random theory is that Team Taz is about to become Team No Cages (they're allowed to have one)


----------



## Klitschko

Wow what an excellent show this turned out to be. I stayed away from this forum during the show and I'm glad I did. 

Opener
Brian Cage vs Adam Page 

Excellent opener. The crowd was amazing here. The match itself was fantastic as well. The length felt just right for an opener. Lots of big moves and near falls, and an ending that made sense as well. These two guys have excellent chemistry together 
My match rating: ☆☆☆☆

AEW tag team championships 
The Young Bucks vs Moxley/Kingston 

This was an excellent match as well. Lots of near falls and a hot crowd. The pace was just non stop from even before the bell rang. Besides the usual Young Bucks match nitpicking where the selling sucks sometimes, my only thing against this match was that thanks to JR, I couldn't help but notice how bad that referee was. Overall another great contest and a MOTYC.
My match rating: ☆☆☆☆1/4

Cassino battle royal 

I went into this thinking it will suck, but it slowly grabbed my attention. It was nothing amazing honestly, but it definitely picked up by the end. Leo Rush was great. Matt Hardy did a good job. My fat boy Will Hobbs had a good showing and that finale between Christian and Jungle Boy was great. The crowd went wild when Jungle Boy won. You could tell they might have turned on Christian if he had won here. 
My match rating: ☆☆☆1\4

Cody vs Anthony Ogogo

This was the worst match on the card, and the weakest match I had seen from Cody on ppv yet. None of his usual crying or bleeding during the match. Just a straight up basic wrestling match. Cody carried Ogogo to a decent match, but thats all it was. Even the crowd was kind of meh for this one. Cody wins with the Vertabraker after about 10 minutes to show that America is the greatest country in the world or something. Again, very basic. Wouldn't even be remembered on an episode of Dynamite. 
My match rating: ☆☆1\2

TNT championship 
Miro vs Lance Archer 

This went the way I thought it would. 10 minutes of big guys beating the hell out of each other. They put on a good fast paced showing for two big guys, and Miro won as we all predicted. Archer really is a big fart when it comes to big matches. I think this is his third title match now where he has choked and been beaten clean. 
My match rating: ☆☆☆

AEW womens championship 
Shida vs Britt Baker

This was excellent and put us back in track with the matches. Both women fought hard and Baker definitely deserved the win here. Lots of near falls and good moves. The crowd also picked it up a notch with this one. Very good victory for Baker here. I wonder what Shida will do next though. She wasn't doing anything as a champion either besides heatless matches anyways, so I'm guessing she will just go back to randomly showing up on Dynamite for an occasional match. 
My match rating: ☆☆☆3/4

Darby/Sting vs Scorpio/Page

Wow Sting looked amazing here. I'm not on of those WWE stans that says everything is better in AEW then it was in the WWE, but I have to say that Sting looked better here then he did in his entire run in the WWE. Probably the best since his early TNA days. The dude was bumping like crazy and jumping from the top of the stage. Like the crowd says, he definitely has still got it. 
My match rating: ☆☆☆1\4

AEW world championship 
Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy

I mentioned before the show happened that this might be the best match of the night, and it was in my opinion. I never liked OC, but I have to admit that he won me over a bit over here. I still don't think he is a main event level wrestler, but I can see why people might like him so much.

The match itself was fast paced, with some big moves executed and lots of near falls. Only thing holding this back is the fact that we all knew that there was no chance Omega would lose the belt here, but I have to admit that they got me believing a few times with OC though. I didn't mind the roll up ending either. It shows the match can end whenever. Overall, this was an excellent MOTN, and probably MOTY too for AEW. 
My match rating: ☆☆☆☆1\2

Main event
Stadium Stampede 
Inner Circle vs The Pinnacle 

I was one of the people that loved the first match at last year's DON, and I was expecting something of the charts here, especially with the crowd back. I was a bit disappointed if I'm being honest. This was a lot more subdued compared to last years match. They brawled all over the arena for a while and I was just waiting for them to get to the crowd. Couple of them did and the crowd loved it, and then 5 minutes later it was over in the ring when Sammy pinned Spears. 

This was nothing too offensive, but I'm honestly hoping we are done with these types of cinematic matches now that the crowd is back. It would have been better if they just had a wild street fight in front of the crowd in my opinion. 
My match rating: ☆☆☆1\4

Overall show rating: 8.5/10

It would have been higher if the main event was done differently or was just in general a bit better.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

wow...I barely sat through the highlights and that is honestly the worst PPV I have seen in a long time! It felt like watching WCW 2000. Never watching this show filled with has-beens and gymnasts again!


----------



## ElTerrible

The reason this PPV was such a success was the booking decisions. They had to wait 12-15 months for the fans to return and they gave them everything. A

All the "homegrown babyfaces" went over in big spots:

Adam Page
Jungle Boy
Britt Baker
Darby Allin
Sammy Guevara
Orange Cassidy (delivered in the world title match)

Young Bucks and Omega are delivering on a next level. I especially love Kenny Omega. Condescending on the mic, wrestling like a superstar, but still needing the cheating heel tactics to survive and retain the belts. That´s how you stay a heel. 

They need to change the Battle Royal format. Just copy the Rumble. Surely the concept is not copyrighted or make small adjustments, but this cluster entrance sucks. 

Booking-wise this was as close to a complete show as it gets. 

The only miss was Cody/Ogogo. Ogogo performed well and I´m not even sure that Cody winning was the problem, but this whole angle needed a storyline spark. Somebody mentioned a Red Velvet affair. After all the embarrasing talk about the baby, it would have been the perfect moment for Red Velvet to come out, hug Cody, kiss him on the mouth and celebrate with him. Set up Red Velvet as Ogogo´s girl, who is trying to mess with Cody and pregnant Brandi. In classic heel delusion they could even (after the reveal) play if off like Ogogo lost intentionally, so Red Velvet could trap Cody.


----------



## RiverFenix

Serena Deeb probably should latch on a faction. She's really good in the ring, but is very bland character-wise. Vickie Guerrero as her manager could work, as could part-time tagging with Nyla as a technico/power tandem. 

Brian Cage will be a huge face with crowds back. He wrestles as a face, and is just a likable dude. He's absolutely terrible on the mic though and will need to buddy up with some other face to carry the mic work or bring in a face manager. Maybe he could hire Mark Sterling as his representation as well, and otherwise just be mostly silent with Sterling being his representation. 

I like the room of chairs Spears because of it's try-hardness to the level it becomes endearing in his unwavering commitment to it. Wardlow and Hager were the lowlights of this match - the icicle shank and the ridiculous fake beef was too hokey and "bad cinematic". Konnan having cameos in Ortiz/Santana segments going anywhere or just a fun easter egg type thing?

I wonder if Shida/Britt was a bit clunky because of the live audience. They had better matches and have better chemistry than they showed last night.

Bucks are great dickhead heels. Cutler (and Nak) are there to make sure they stay dick heels rather than become cool to cheer heels. Mox taking the pin with the right decision as well, as was Bucks keeping the titles as the better team. Another full time team should be the duo who eventually knocks off the Bucks. 

Miro vs Archer needed about 5 more minutes. Lance is a three time big match loser now. He needs to change something up - time to drop Jake here. Or Jake drop him and bring in new charges or something. Maybe Jake with Bear Country or something. 

Ogogo is going to be good, but he's very green. This match probably just shouldn't have been booked yet. Too forced in the "Murica - fuck ya!" storyline, and too high profile for Ogogo given it's only his third match. Drop Ogogo down the card a bit by having QT Marshall turn on him. Pair Olympian Mark Henry with Olympian Anthony Ogogo on screen. 

Sting and Arn Anderson are the same age. Discuss. 

I get why they went with Stadium Stampede to close the show to give Guevara his moment and send the fans home happy, but it was also the fans watching the main event 80% on screens. I would have put World Title Triple Threat on last here. 

PAC would be in best in the world discussion without the pandemic right now and the ability to work consistently. Or if he was in NJPW. He's that damn good. He deserves some accolade from AEW. Given it's very likely that AEW is close to debuting Trios Titles I think an Elite vs Death Triangle finals with DT going over should happen. PAC and DT preventing The Elite's coronation to the first ever TRIOS championship and preventing Kenny from collecting another belt is some storyline shine for him.


----------



## ProjectGargano

wrasslin_casual said:


> wow...I barely sat through the highlights and that is honestly the worst PPV I have seen in a long time! It felt like watching WCW 2000. Never watching this show filled with has-beens and gymnasts again!


Bon voyage.


----------



## yeahright2

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Christian is injured. Both he and Hobbs stayed outside because Hobbs needed to be eliminated by Christian to continue the Team Taz vs Christian program. Christian was really limping leaving ringside after JB's win.


You never really know with Christian. He´s a great seller.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

why is anyone surprised cody won lol. was so obvious with the 'Murica angle.

did not expect shida to tap but happy the Dr. won!


----------



## ElTerrible

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Brian Cage will be a huge face with crowds back. He wrestles as a face, and is just a likable dude. He's absolutely terrible on the mic though and will need to buddy up with some other face to carry the mic work or bring in a face manager. Maybe he could hire Mark Sterling as his representation as well, and otherwise just be mostly silent with Sterling being his representation.


I just suggested they should pair Cage with Cage. He´d be perfect for the Tomko role. Christian needs a sidekick and Brian Cage needs a promo guy.

I had a different idea for Sterling. I´d have him make another play for Jade and she turns him down. Later she just sneak attacks him from behind in the hallway, beats him down and screams: I don´t want your representation, you f´n loser. Enter Hikaru Shida finding him in the hallway, helping and caring about him. There you have the perfect set-up for a Jade vs. Shida feud with Sterling working as Hikaru Shida´s mouthpiece. Her grasp of English is good enough to understand everything and accordingly throw in the cool one-liners around his promos. It keeps Hiakru Shida babyface, which suits her better imho, since she´s still over with the crowd. Otherwise the live crowd would have thrown her right into the buzzsaw yesterday. The buzzsaw that was the D.M.D. movement.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> DON is currently at 9.36/10 at Cagematch, making it the highest rated AEW PPV yet. I think this'll probably come down with more votes, question being can it stay above DON 2019 and Full Gear 2020.
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 1. DON 2021 - 9.36
> 2. DON 2019 - 9.09
> 3. Full Gear 2020 - 8.96
> 4. Revolution 2020 - 8.59
> 5. DON 2020 - 8.41
> 6. Full Gear 2019 - 8.11
> 7. All Out 2019 - 8.08
> 8. Revolution 2021 - 6.97
> 9. All Out 2020 - 5.87
> 
> Individual match ratings:
> 
> 0. Serena vs. Riho - 8.26
> 1. Hangman vs. Cage - 8.16
> 2. Bucks vs. Mox/Kingston - 8.80
> 3. Casino Battle Royale - 6.03
> 4. Cody vs. Ogogo - 4.34
> 5. Miro vs. Archer - 6.36
> 6. Shida vs. Britt - 6.47
> 7. Darby/Sting vs. Ethan/Scorpio - 8.21
> 8. Omega vs. PAC vs. Cassidy - 9.13
> 9. Stadium Stampede - 8.34


those ratings look fair

Serena
Bucks
Hangman - all 3 matches were 9/10 for me though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Klitschko said:


> I didn't mind the roll up ending either. It shows the match *can end whenever.*


With..... whatever


----------



## TD Stinger

If I had to rank all of their shows personally:

1. Double or Nothing 2019
2. Revolution 2020
3. Double or Nothing 2021
4. Double or Nothing 2020
5. Full Gear 2020
6. All Out 2019
7. Full Gear 2019
8. Revolution 2021
9. All Out 2020


----------



## 3venflow

Can we take a moment to appreciate the fans for staying loud for most of the four hours. The AEW live crowd reminds me of ECW's with its passion and love.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399369297638612994

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399159669910904838

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399213590691844096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399204497671569412

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399190450150457346


https://twitter.com/AEW/status/1399195375144247300


----------



## 3venflow

After the PPV went off air.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399385177466494978


----------



## Klitschko

TD Stinger said:


> If I had to rank all of their shows personally:
> 
> 1. Double or Nothing 2019
> 2. Revolution 2020
> 3. Double or Nothing 2021
> 4. Double or Nothing 2020
> 5. Full Gear 2020
> 6. All Out 2019
> 7. Full Gear 2019
> 8. Revolution 2021
> 9. All Out 2020


Good list. For me personally it would be

1. Double or Nothing 2019
2. Double or Nothing 2021
3. Revolution 2020
4. Full Gear 2019
5. All Out 2019
6. Full Gear 2020
7. Revolution 2021
8. Double or nothing 2020
9. All Out 2020


----------



## DammitChrist

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Christian is injured. Both he and Hobbs stayed outside because Hobbs needed to be eliminated by Christian to continue the Team Taz vs Christian program. Christian was really limping leaving ringside after JB's win.


I think Christian Cage was just selling last night.

I highly doubt he'd be willing to take a brutal back bump to the outside (for that finish) if he was really injured.


----------



## Kishido

OK show in my eyes bit holz shit Cody was bad.

But I am glad that the Joker turned out to be Daniel Bryan, I mean CM Punk... Damn it Lio Rush and the Mark Henry is back in whatever role


----------



## fabi1982

I think the crowd made the PPV, not sure if this is a good thing. This with the usual wrestler audience would be just mediocre because lets be honest besides Page/Cage and the Sting tag all matches felt flat or overbooked.

Was happy for JB, his entrance always makes me smile. Was happy for Britt although the match sucked big time, but still, she finally has the title. Damn did Sting went all out, I am actually afraid he will do this more often now, because I dont know how often his body will take this.

Other matches were just meh with Cody being the low point, but what would you expect.

Overall a great crowd but how long can that keep people from seeing the mediocrity of AEW performances.


----------



## omaroo

Great ppv really was. 9/10

Pre show match was brilliant and both ladies put on a clinic. Man how amazing is deeb in the ring doesn't get enough praise imo. Crowd were hot for it. 

Opener on main card was awesome. Hard hitting. Good counters. Really enjoyed it. Cage you would assume will turn face soon enough. 

Tag title match was also brilliant. Styles mixed perfectly and crowd were nuts for both moxley and Kingston. I actually won't both to have a run with the tag belts in the future. So good together. 

Battle Royal was a piss break for me. Didn't care about or the joker. Jungle boy winning was really happy about. Natural baby face the kid is and will be a big star for them in the next few years. But please get rid of this god awful match concept. 

The women's title match was decent but too slow and just felt disjointed. No way as got as the NWA women's title match. But Britt winning finally made it in the end decent. 

Couldn't give two shits about cody/ogogo match. Ogoga has got so much potential and looked good. But cody is irritating me now. He does seem to believe he can't do no wrong and him believing fans are behind him seems delusion to me. It's quite clear he hasnt got the same backing from the crowd as he did in the feud with MJF. 

The TNT title match was decent hard hitting and made miro look more of a monster. But match lacked something for me. Plus archer is become a joke in the big title matches sadly. 

The dsrby/sting and page/sky was very entertaining. Darby being thrown in to his family was a really cool spot. But man sting was the MVP in this match. Looked amazing like he hadn't lose a step. One of favorites wrestlers ever and so happy how good he looked. Right outcome. Hope we see sting now in a one on one match at all out. But still protect him. 

The three way world title match was brilliant. PAC looked amazing and I honestly think he's up there with Omega as one of the best wrestlers in the world. He looked like a million bucks. His moves his mannerisms were perfect. Omega was omega brilliant as usual. OC has his moments and crowd were really hot for him which surprised me a little. Just wish the ending could have been better. Just seemed a tad overbooked. 

Stadium stampede found to be very entertaining. Even if too much comedy elements for my liking. No surprise with the ending but I just don't get where they are going next with this feud when two big types of matches have been exhausted. 

But most of all crowd back was amazing to see. Crowd was hot for most of the show and helped make it a great show. 

July onwards when the crowds are back hopefully for good will be amazing to witness. 

AEW crowds are the best and hottest today in wrestling.


----------



## Crasp

Sarina Deeb vs Riho
*☆☆☆☆1/4*

Brian Cage vs Adam Page
*☆☆☆☆*

AEW tag team championships
The Young Bucks vs Moxley/Kingston
*☆☆☆☆1/4*

Cassino battle royal
*☆☆☆*

Cody vs Anthony Ogogo
*☆☆1\4*

TNT championship
Miro vs Lance Archer
*☆☆☆1/2*

AEW womens championship
Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker
*☆☆☆*

Darby/Sting vs Scorpio/Page
*☆☆☆1\2*

AEW world championship
Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy
*☆☆☆☆*

Stadium Stampede
Inner Circle vs The Pinnacle
*☆☆☆1\3*

Had to make an edit 'cause I just wasn't comfortable having the Three-way & tag match above Deeb/Riho, or Deeb/Riho tied with Page/Cage. It may not have been a long match but the more I reflect, the more it stands out as my favorite match of the night, all things considered. The Three-way was undoubtedly hampered by the eventual screwyness within what had been a stellar match up to that point.


----------



## ProjectGargano

fabi1982 said:


> I think the crowd made the PPV, not sure if this is a good thing. This with the usual wrestler audience would be just mediocre because lets be honest besides Page/Cage and the Sting tag all matches felt flat or overbooked.
> 
> Was happy for JB, his entrance always makes me smile. Was happy for Britt although the match sucked big time, but still, she finally has the title. Damn did Sting went all out, I am actually afraid he will do this more often now, because I dont know how often his body will take this.
> 
> Other matches were just meh with Cody being the low point, but what would you expect.
> 
> Overall a great crowd but how long can that keep people from seeing the mediocrity of AEW performances.


It's not this case, but WWE has more than a decade of mediocrity and they have still the biggest audience in the wrestling world. If AEW keeps in this way they not only keep their audience but they will increase it.


----------



## bdon

Klitschko said:


> Wow what an excellent show this turned out to be. I stayed away from this forum during the show and I'm glad I did.


AEW in general is just a more enjoyable show when you stay away from here. You can enjoy what you like, and the best is background noise. Like a Disco Inferno and Das Wunderkind Alex Wright storyline off Nitro.


Klitschko said:


> AEW world championship
> Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy
> 
> I mentioned before the show happened that this might be the best match of the night, and it was in my opinion. I never liked OC, but I have to admit that he won me over a bit over here. I still don't think he is a main event level wrestler, but I can see why people might like him so much.
> 
> The match itself was fast paced, with some big moves executed and lots of near falls. Only thing holding this back is the fact that we all knew that there was no chance Omega would lose the belt here, but I have to admit that they got me believing a few times with OC though. I didn't mind the roll up ending either. It shows the match can end whenever. Overall, this was an excellent MOTN, and probably MOTY too for AEW.
> My match rating: ☆☆☆☆1\2


I was not looking forward to this as an Omega and PAC fan. I hated the idea of these guys selling for him and just knew he’d be outclassed and drag things down a notch. I hated knowing there would be some comedy (there wasn’t too much). I hated the goddamn fact that it was a stupid fucking Triple Threat match as I ALWAYS hate Triple Threat matches (gimmick matches in general are stupid, IMO).

Boy was I wrong. I genuinely think he may have even ELEVATED the match to some degree, adding in a layer of intrigue that a simple Pac vs Kenny program couldn’t. I mean, we ALL fucking knew Kenny was winning, but I genuinely found myself getting worked into believing Orange fucking Cassidy could win the only way someone his size could win a match like this: by letting these two badass wrestlers beat the shit out of each other and urgently sneaking in to steal the pinfall. 

Worked. Absolutely fucking worked, and I ain’t afraid to admit it. I believed at times that Orange fucking Cassidy was going to beat Kenny Omega during a fucking Belt Collector storyline. Unreal. Uh-fucking-real. 

Props to Cassidy for playing his role to perfection in this, and an even larger props go to Kenny and PAC for working their asses off to help the audience to suspend its disbelief long enough to believe that ORANGE FUCKING CASSIDY COULD BEAT KENNY AND PAC!!

I know there is a better Triple Threat singles match somewhere in the annals of time, but I am having a hard time remembering one. Phenomenal. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> With..... whatever


I popped. Lmao


----------



## DaSlacker

It was a really really entertaining show. Some of the matches were a little too long but then we always say that about AEW. 

Really strong opening match that sets up a rubber match between Cage and Page at some point. Plus storyline progression in the slow burn face turn. 

Bucks were obnoxious as hell and the crowd were super in to Moxley. I think Bucks are weaker wrestlers when playing full on heel. Flair had the same problem. Smart move to have Mox take the fall because nobody saw it coming. 

Battle Royal was so-so. Not bad, not memorable. Private Party were runner up MVPs of the match imo. Star making performance by Jungle Boy. Smart move of Tony to put him over Christian, who was the fave, and get the crowd singing his theme song. 

Miro vs Archer was a good change of pace, into a hard hitting big man punch up. Left you wanting more. Loved the spot with Miro throwing the bag. 

Cody vs Ogogo was a predictable result considering the patriotic theme. Decent match carried by the 15 year veteran. Anthony is green but shows a lot of potential. 

Shida vs Baker was excellent, as everyone expected. Some nice false finishes to make you doubt the result. Even Tony and Brit broke character afterwards. 

Surprised how good and in shape Sting is for a guy that age. Masterfully booked tag match that put Page over possibly more than intended. 

Triple threat went about 5 minutes too long imo. Same problem with all Elite matches lol PAC and Omega put in their usual first class performance and helped Cassidy's shortcomings. Though, to be fair, that was probably Orange's best ever performance. Sports entertainment booking (hitting the ref, Callis) was a good way to bait and switch the audience. 

Stadium Stampede was basically either bizarre or brilliant. Was never dull. Felt like it came to an abrupt ending, but that's a problem trying to combine cinematic and match. Didn't think Inner Circle would win or that Sammy would be the hero. Loved the visuals and easter eggs - references to Jericho's coffee and hammer angles in the Attitude Era, Konnan, forklift.


----------



## 3venflow

Match times for those curious.

Serena vs. Riho - 14:05 (pre-show)
Hangman vs. Cage - 12:07
Bucks vs. Mox/Kingston - 21:09
Casino Battle Royale - 23:29
Cody vs. Ogogo - 10:32
Miro vs. Archer - 10:46
Britt vs. Shida - 16:22
Darby/Sting vs. Ethan/Scorpio - 14:05
Omega vs. PAC vs. Cassidy - 27:10
Stadium Stampede - 32:26

Three hours of action if you watched the pre-show, so it was very long. I didn't find it a slog but was getting tired towards the end. The Casino Royale could've been shorter but the time intervals drag it out. I think Stadium Stampede being so different to the rest of the show was a good thing as there had been so much in-ring action before then.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kudos to @Klitschko & @bdon giving OC his due

nice to see lads - his fans appreciates it


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kudos to @Klitschko & @bdon giving OC his due
> 
> nice to see lads - his fans appreciates it


There wasn’t really any comedy spots, and they used his weaker frame, “AEW mascot” like gimmick in a sound, psychological manner. I fucking popped hard when he ran into the ring and threw PAC to the floor before trying to pin Omega.

The only spot I found stupid was Omega having to sell that he couldn’t keep Orange Cassidy from putting his hands in his pants on the top rope.

Comedy is not bad in wrestling. Shane Helms is one of my all time favorites, beginning with his boy band gimmick with Shannon Moore and Evan Courageous. So, comedy can absolutely work, but it must maintain psychology, and they did just that to perfection in this one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> There wasn’t really any comedy spots, and they used his weaker frame, “AEW mascot” like gimmick in a sound, psychological manner. I fucking popped hard when he ran into the ring and threw PAC to the floor before trying to pin Omega.
> 
> The only spot I found stupid was Omega having to sell that he couldn’t keep Orange Cassidy from putting his hands in his pants on the top rope.
> 
> Comedy is not bad in wrestling. Shane Helms is one of my all time favorites, beginning with his boy band gimmick with Shannon Moore and Evan Courageous. So, comedy can absolutely work, but it must maintain psychology, and they did just that to perfection in this one.


someone one twitter said it best

‘leave it to Kenny Omega to wrestle two completely separate matches in one 3-way’

there really was a constant switch-up of styles and wrestling ethos in there


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> someone one twitter said it best
> 
> ‘leave it to Kenny Omega to wrestle two completely separate matches in one 3-way’
> 
> there really was a constant switch-up of styles and wrestling ethos in there


How anyone can watch this match, the Rich Swann match when dragged an 8 minute banger out of Swann the final portion of the match, the Fenix match, etc and question this guy’s place atop the best in the world in-ring is beyond me.


----------



## DammitChrist

That Triple Threat match with Kenny Omega vs Pac vs Orange Cassidy has to be one of my favorite wrestling matches this year, and honestly the best match I've seen in AEW so far in 2021!

I'm not even surprised that it's an Omega match (along with Pac too).


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

legit 5* Bucks match, only complaint was the refereeing. the referee also ignored some stuff in the women's match.


----------



## mazzah20

Really enjoyed this. So much fun. If the Stadium Stampede's stay in this kind of ruling that it must end in the ring then it is a great watch.

Just wanted to say about Ogogo, the only issue he has is that he sells a bit too well. He shouldn't look that hurt from the damage he received. And I think the commentary failed too, they should of made it known that Ogogo was going in with injured ribs. Because he was selling the ribs a ton but there was no in-match reason too. Also it would explain that perhaps he can't put as much power in his punches.


----------



## mazzah20

DaSlacker said:


> Triple threat went about 5 minutes too long imo. Same problem with all Elite matches lol PAC and Omega put in their usual first class performance and helped Cassidy's shortcomings. Though, to be fair, that was probably Orange's best ever performance. Sports entertainment booking (hitting the ref, Callis) was a good way to bait and switch the audience.


Great write up. Just want to pick upon this. Totally agree. Knocking the ref out then going through the gauntlet of belts, lying them infront of Pac and pinning him would be the perfect heel BS fuckery finish. Piss off the crowd in a good way.

To put the icing on it, imagine if Callis calls out a referee and then an impact referee runs out and makes the count. Gives you a singles rematch with Pac down the line too.

Man TK, gimme a call, lol.


----------



## HankHill_85

Anybody have the show up for download? I really just need the world title triple threat match. I had my TV on pause for some time last night and after I resumed, as soon as Omega was in the ring to start the match, the TV feed started skipping and I was forced to hit the 'Resume Live TV' button, so I missed the triple threat. I'd love a download link if anyone's got one for that match! Thanks!


----------



## peowulf

DaSlacker said:


> Bucks were obnoxious as hell and the crowd were super in to Moxley.* I think Bucks are weaker wrestlers when playing full on heel. Flair had the same problem.* Smart move to have Mox take the fall because nobody saw it coming.


Ric Flair...was a weaker wrestler...when playing a heel...
I don't know if I should facepalm or laugh my ass off. Well played sir.


----------



## Klitschko

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> legit 5* Bucks match, only complaint was the refereeing. the referee also ignored some stuff in the women's match.


There was some pretty big selling issues as well if we are being honest. That Meltzer driver to the outside for example. Moxley just rolls off the entrance ramp and stumbles around the ring for 9 seconds and jumps back in and continues fighting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Klitschko said:


> There was some pretty big selling issues as well if we are being honest. That Meltzer driver to the outside for example. Moxley just rolls off the entrance ramp and stumbles around the ring for 9 seconds and jumps back in and continues fighting.


welllll.... its not selling issues if its been established ‘that’s how it goes’ in a Bucks match / and a Mox match for that matter

i think we all know what to expect when we watch their stuff


----------



## Pentagon Senior

This was a great ppv imo, a solid 8/10

Not from a purely in ring pov but mainly for the individual highlights including:


the crowd in general
the pop for Hangman
Mox & Kingston entrance
the Jungle Boy win and the way they used Christian to put him over
the Britt win and embrace with Tony
the Sting entrance, performance and win
the OC near falls
Sammy's performance and the Inner Circle celebration

Big moments make a successful ppv 

Honourable mention to Serena Deeb and Riho who put on my favourite match, followed by Hangman/Cage then the threeway...


----------



## DaSlacker

peowulf said:


> Ric Flair...was a weaker wrestler...when playing a heel...
> I don't know if I should facepalm or laugh my ass off. Well played sir.


Nah, I stand by comment. Particularly in the 90's. When he played it all despicable his matches became more predictable and focused on those famous set pieces. Preferred his matches in 1983-1985, 1989 and 1993.


----------



## mazzah20

Kishido said:


> OK show in my eyes bit holz shit Cody was bad.
> 
> But I am glad that the Joker turned out to be Daniel Bryan, I mean CM Punk... Damn it Lio Rush and the Mark Henry is back in whatever role


Has Rush signed? 

I like his in-ring style even if he is really undersized- even by AEW standards. But if you are gonna do a Cruiser title then he is your man for it.

Was a nice unexpected entrant. And moreso because it was unhyped. Could of done with having an elimination though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

mazzah20 said:


> Has Rush signed?
> 
> I like his in-ring style even if he is really undersized- even by AEW standards. But if you are gonna do a Cruiser title then he is your man for it.
> 
> Was a nice unexpected entrant. And moreso because it was unhyped. Could of done with having an elimination though.


as per TK - he is on a ‘handshake’ per appearance deal

fine to still appear in njpw and other places


----------



## CovidFan

mazzah20 said:


> Has Rush signed?


Meltzer on his podcast said that he's newly signed to NJPW but probably a few appearances in AEW because covid.


----------



## rbl85

Didn't see it at first but Sammy won the match just in front of his girlfriend, the young lady was probably super proud.


----------



## Unityring

I was done with AEW after Revolution,that PPV left a really bad taste in my mouth lol
But I couldn’t resist buying DON to see Sting.I’m so glad I did,I loved the whole card besides the Cody match.
Such an enjoyable PPV,and seeing Sting perform at that level still was my favourite moment in wrestling in forever.
Well done AEW 🔥 I’ll definitely be the next PPV


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I feel like that might be my favourite AEW PPV so far, although I recognise that could be a bit of recency bias. Reading through the thread here and I'm surprised at the amount of negativity here, although from the tone I feel like a lot of posters don't enjoy the AEW product in general and basically troll or hate-watch. Thought most matches were high quality, and the hot crowd elevated things further.

I believe AEW Revolution 2020 is generally regarded as their best show, but I dunno, for me the big matches of Cody vs. MJF and Jericho vs. Mox fell flat after a great rest of the card. It probably goes like this for me:

1. DON 2021
2. DON 2019
3. Revolution 2020

Here's a bit more of a review/breakdown:

Buy-In- Riho vs. Deeb was tremendous. Definite PPV quality, although I accept it being on the pre-show as it wasn't really built to on Dynamite- ***3/4

Hangman vs. Cage- Damn, Hangman was super over. Excellent chemistry between the two, great pace and length, and the right result- ****1/4

Bucks vs. Mox/Kingston- Good move to tweak Mox's entrance to a different version of Wild Thing, much more suitable, and that red hot entrance set the tone. Incredible action, although the Bucks seemed like they were getting a little self-indulgent towards the end with their offense, almost like trying to force an epic. It still was though. Great selling by Mox and Kingston, and Bucks are really suited to being dickish heels. ****1/2

Casino Battle Royale- Good battle royal with the right winner. Like that they tweaked the entrants to have short individual entrances instead of coming out together. Christian looked great, but ultimately put over the young star in a Moment (TM). Seeing Lio Rush in there was great, like that the Joker wasn't hyped massively this time, allowed Lio to be a cool surprise without being let down. People thinking it was going to be Bryan need to take a long look at themselves. ***

Cody vs. Ogogo- the patriotism angle did zero for me as an Aussie, but the match was pretty good for Ogogo's first legit match, he didn't look out of place to me on that big stage. Showed great athleticism and timing. And look, I think Cody comes across as a massive egotistical dickhead, but I don't begrudge him winning here. He's a veteran, someone who's wrestled on the biggest stages for 15 or so years, it makes sense that he'd overcome a newbie, even if the newbie has heavy hands. **1/2

Miro vs. Archer- Hoped for more from this, but like JR said, it'd be good if this was the first of many matches. The styles meshed well, it just didn't hit that epic hoss battle gear. The Miro snake bit was kinda funny, with the crowd buying in that it was actually a snake for a minute. ***

Shida vs. Baker- crazy how far Baker has come. Took a few minutes for her and Shida to get their groove, but once they did, it was a rollercoaster ride, boosted by how much the crowd was behind DMD. The crowd essentially turned Baker face, and seeing her finally win the title after being the first woman signed to AEW (besides Brandi) was a huge moment. ****

Sting/Darby vs. Ethan/Scorpio. The heels were there in the Miz/Truth role, but it was still fantastic. Sting must have worked his ass off to get in that kind of shape to move around like that. I mean, cosmetically he still looks old, but he's like 62. The takeaway was how agile he was. Seemed to move better to me than he has at any other point in his AEW run, and maybe even sharper than his WWE run. Pretty formula stuff ultimately, but it didn't matter- Sting looked great, and it's got me thinking he could pull off one last big singles match if they plan it carefully enough. Gave me goosebumps! ***1/2

Omega vs. Orange vs. Pac- loved the way all 3 worked together, rather than having one person out for long periods to leave it one-on-one. I noticed that OC's reaction upon coming out was so-so, but as the match went on, the crowd got right into him, which shows how well the match was going. I really didn't mind the overbooked finish- Omega underestimated OC and almost paid for it, so he hit desperation mode, STILL almost lost, then won it by digging deep and out-techniqueing OC for the win with the crucifix. ****1/2

Stadium Stampede- wasn't as into it as the first one, but they did a good job of having a more serious tone while still having a few comedic elements. Tully in the bar had me howling. Thought having Sammy get the big win was the right move to shift the spotlight to him, and I'm glad it ended at Daily's Place. I do wish that everyone made it back into Daily's Place for the finishing sequence, but ending the show with the victorious Inner Circle, with the real MVPs, the crowd, mustering up their last bit of energy to belt out Judas... what a feel good ending. ***1/2

Overall: 9/10

A couple of excellent matches, with most everything else being consistently very good, combined with some major career moments- Jungle Boy, Britt Baker, Sting and Sammy Guevara. That, combined with the hot crowd elevating everything and making the whole greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Error_404

My ratings for the PPV - 

. Serena vs. Riho - 3.5/5
1. Hangman vs. Cage - 4/5
2. Bucks vs. Mox/Kingston - 4.5/5
3. Casino Battle Royale - 2.5/5
4. Cody vs. Ogogo - 2/5
5. Miro vs. Archer - 3.5/5
6. Shida vs. Britt - 3/5
7. Darby/Sting vs. Ethan/Scorpio - 3.5/5
8. Omega vs. PAC vs. Cassidy - 4/5
9. Stadium Stampede - 4/5

A really entertaining event overall.


----------



## Not Lying

- Deeb vs Riho was incredible, that's definitely the best Buy-in match AEW has had. Serena Deeb is one of the best female wrestlers in the world and the best in AEW, and she shows it everytime she steps in the ring. 

I liked this PPV because it gave the right people the single/showcase matches
- Cage/Page was pretty good. Good highlight for both men, who are 2 top stars in AEW and future world champs.

- Moxley/Eddie vs Bucks. Meh, I wouldn't have had Kazarian start his hunting now if Bucks were going to retain anyways (disappointing, they've been worse champions than Omega, they've done nothing in 6+ months as champions except get juice on their dad's shirt). 

- Battle Royal: skipped most of it. The finish was great and good to see Jungle Boy finally win and not come just close.
I just now wish they didn't do Jungle Boy vs Darby out of nowhere a couple of weeks back, JB is gona lost again and again now. I'm hoping tho this can transition into Jurassic Express vs Bucks feud where JB finally wins the tag gold.

- Cody vs Ogogo. Ogogo is cool lol, he replied to my comments a few times on instagram. Pretty cool guy with a lot of potential, good look and smooth talker, so..fuck Cody. Wtf? 

First, I'm glad the Kudo Driver/Cop Killa is not a transition move for Cody anymore, it's one of the most dangerous moves in wrestling. But, ffs, he's had people kick out of it on Dynamite. 
I just don't get why this match needed to happen. Boo Cody boo.

- Miro/Archer. I expected it, shame for Archer, he's my favorite big man. He should have been TNT champion before Brodie or Miro. That was dominating performance by Miro though, I would like to see these 2 trade the title back and forth.

- DMD/Shida was amazing, the crowd was very hot for it. DMD should have an incredible reign, she might be the biggest star in AEW.

- I love Sting. GOAT.

- OC's act work so much better with a crowd, as expected, the guy is so smooth and he's got people in his pockets  
I definitely believed he can be a world champion one day during this match.

- SS was alright, I was too high by that point lol so watched it for the lols.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Very enjoyable PPV for me. The fans were raucous. The matches were high octane.

My highlights were:
-the opening match. Hangman vs Cage - very hard hitting.
-Penta entrance.
-Britt Baker vs Shida ending
-Omega feels like a big timer. That camera angle when he enters and he towers above Cassidy - you believe that he is untouchable and the final boss. Great (but I’m sure unintended) camerawork.
-Fuck You Don chant.

my main points of critique were:
-too many near falls for the tag team championship. For that reason, it dragged and I lost interest in the middle.
-Cody vs Ogogo was boring and badly booked
-Casino Battle Royale always feels forced.
-Sky and Page have no chemistry as a team.
-Omega not being booked as the “Final Boss” during the match. PAC and Cassidy could’ve joined up. I mean they have a history of disliking each other, but joining together to defeat the final boss builds Kenny up even more. Commentary could’ve emphasised this idea that they hate each other, but team up to take on the bigger enemy. Plus they would make a good team anyway. 
-the Stadium Stampede was not as good as the first. It should not become a tradition.


----------



## CM Buck

@LifeInCattleClass got a title for dynamite Wednesday or Friday. 

Jungle (boy) fever


----------



## JasmineAEW

Did you guys hear Bryan Alvarez's take on the Stadium Stampede match? He said he thought it perfectly encapsulated the past year in wrestling. The crowd was there before the start of the match (re: before the pandemic hit), and then most of the match was done cinematic style without fans (representing the pandemic period) and at the end the combatants emerged back into the live crowd and a feel-good finish (representing the decline of the pandemic and the rousing return of the fans).

I doubt AEW planned it that way, but I thought that was a pretty interesting analogy by Alvarez.


----------



## Klitschko

The first DON is special to me because it was their first show, but from the quality side, I think it might be this one honestly. This really is their Wrestlemania in my opinion.


----------



## Martyn

I enjoyed the opener, tag titles, World title and Stings match the most. 

Stadium Stampede was ok, although the cinematic stuff felt a bit too long. I'd like it much more if other guys also had the time to brawl in the crowd at the end.

A great show overall. I've gotten my money's worth.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

About that Ogogo fella: for not having so much experience in terms of amount of matches, his Frog Splash execution was pretty terrific. Hopefully he'll go far.

Anyway Double Or Nothing was fun, start to finish. It's been years for me since feeling THIS level of an authenthic PPV feel. Amazing.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Finally had a chance to see the show and enjoyed it. The preshow match with Deeb and Riho was better than most of those that made the official card. AEW needs to figure out how best to present Deeb; she has the ring psychology and moves to be a star, all she needs is a bit more character and storylines to play out. 

I'm the resident Not A Britt Fan. Nothing against her, she's perfectly good at what she does, she just doesn't draw my attention. (I didn't care for Austin or Rock either, so it likely bodes well for he that I'm not her biggest supporter. ) I was heartened that the crowd gave Shida a good reception because the way folks talk here it's as if Britt is the only woman who mattters in AEW. The match was nothing special but Britt was the right winner as she's got the momentum right now.

The opener was a highlight, my MOTN I think, though PAC/Omega/OC was strong too. Page is VERY over and AEW best do something with that. I like the Bucks as heels, but then I don't mind their style of tag team wrestling, however ... unless this is leading to a ref-Bucks collusion story then the bad officiating makes their matches rough to deal with. The crowd loves Eddie and Mox; find them both something better to do. 

I expect I'm among the few who loved seeing Lio Rush as the Joker for the Casino Battle Royale. Jungle Boy was the right winner and he's another one the crowd adores and who AEW needs to promote, so good to see it happening. Unlike most folks here, I don't see why JB needs a heel turn into a stale Hollywood character or a break from the rest of Jurassic Express. Part of why he's over is the role he's playing, the hair (yes, the hair) and that he appeals to kids. He's only what, 22? No need to mess with what works now but won't work when he's a few years older. 

Sting can still go! I had no idea what to expect from him and have to say I was pleasantly surprised. He and Darby make a good team. Oh, and I like Darby's filmed segments - they remind me of Lucha Underground and the way they integrated movie techniques into the shows. 

Miro and Archer felt a bit like filler. I'm unsure if it was the lack of build or where it fell on the card. It was another match with physical crowd involvement though, something DoN had a few times, and I like that touch. Cody and Ogogo and Memorial Day weekend happened. As I suspected, the USA versus UK, featuring a heel who didn't come off very heelish to at least half the audience, didn't really seem to ignite the crowd. Oh, and since when does commentary telling us sympathetic info about the heel work in wrestling? 

Stadium Stampede. If this is going to be an AEW staple match style it's going to have to happen in front of live crowds so may as well just go with it. It was fine for what it was and there were a few standout moments. They sure are trying to give Spears a personality. Sammy was the only one who benefitted from this match, but the plus for him was so good that it overrides the weaker aspects.

I liked Orange Cassidy. Yep. I did. Do I want him in the main title scene? Nope. Did he make a good showing for himself? Yep. PAC and Omega are exceptional. I realize one of those two guys, the one with the belt collection and more than one wrestling outfit, gets a lot of derision around here but he is a good pro wrestler once he steps in the ring. I watched his run in NPJW and kind of gave up hope that he could generate the same feeling in AEW. Him and PAC together changed my mind. Put them in a program then follow it up with the winner versus Hangman Page. Let Jungle Boy come back after whichever of those three has the belt in a year's time. I'd watch and love that.


----------



## 3venflow

Eddie's hot tag live. This match was a masterclass in building heat for the hot tag.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399761800497926152


----------



## Geert Wilders

3venflow said:


> Eddie's hot tag live. This match was a masterclass in building heat for the hot tag.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399761800497926152


The crowd was very raucous. A very vital component to the perceived success of a show, proven 2 nights ago.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Eddie's hot tag live. This match was a masterclass in building heat for the hot tag.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399761800497926152


Babyface Eddie Kingston was more over than I thought he was. His reactions were just as good as Moxley, Hangman, Jungle Boy and Riho.


----------



## Shock Street

Geert Wilders said:


> The crowd was very raucous. A very vital component to the perceived success of a show, proven 2 nights ago.


I mean even Uno got a pop, and a pretty decent one at that


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AEWOfficial/comments/npqmsf

People were happy to be there. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Babyface Eddie Kingston was more over than I thought he was. His reactions were just as good as Moxley, Hangman, Jungle Boy and Riho.


Honestly, I think it would be a great story if Eddie was the one who beat Miro for the TNT. Plus, this match would be a great style matchup IMO


----------



## Shock Street

Geeee said:


> Honestly, I think it would be a great story if Eddie was the one who beat Miro for the TNT. Plus, this match would be a great style matchup IMO


I think you have some gold right there, especially because Miro has somewhat of a "rich dude" gimmick with all of that Gucci and shit he wears, whereas Eddie had to sell his boots to pay the rent. The contrast of wrestling styles, plus where they came from, would be truly great.


----------



## rbl85

For me Jungle Boy should be the one to beat Miro


----------



## RiverFenix

If we're writing the title off Miro I'm giving it to PAC. To me Eddie Kingston is a hard scrabble guy who wins by just showing up and making a career. His ultimate story is better if he never has a title. He can look back at his career with a smile because he took his shot, even if he always ultimately came up short in title matches.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If we're writing the title off Miro I'm giving it to PAC. To me Eddie Kingston is a hard scrabble guy who wins by just showing up and making a career. His ultimate story is better if he never has a title. He can look back at his career with a smile because he took his shot, even if he always ultimately came up short in title matches.


I like this outlook. And PAC needs some gold pronto.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Just saw the Riho v Sereena match. What a fucking contest. Both of them were absolutely excellent. Deeb really is as good as everyone says; and Riho plays the plucky Steamboat-esque babyface pretty much perfectly. That belonged on the main card.

Riho could be a great challenger for Britt Baker after Shida gets her rematch; and Serena needs to be in the mix constantly because she's awesome.


----------



## NathanMayberry

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If we're writing the title off Miro I'm giving it to PAC. To me Eddie Kingston is a hard scrabble guy who wins by just showing up and making a career. His ultimate story is better if he never has a title. He can look back at his career with a smile because he took his shot, even if he always ultimately came up short in title matches.


He’s barely had the title for a month? Why so soon? 

Darby Allin had a like a 6 month reign despite having the build of a 14 year old kid pre puberty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taker1986

Possibly from top to bottom AEW's best PPV, between this and Revolution last year. The only match that under-delivered for me was Miro/Archer, which I thought was a bit flat, didn't have very high expectations for Cody/Ogogo but was better than I thought it was going to be. Every other match hit a home run and the crowd just added to it, man what a difference that makes.


----------



## 3venflow

MJF won't like this breach of kayfabe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399349336996253696


----------



## Geeee

I am confident that MJF can explain this photo but it's definitely got a lot of people titled in the comments.

Also, I think that might be Ben Askren (Former MMA fighter who just got KO'd by Jake Paul) beside Aubrey Edwards?


----------



## La Parka

Are we still pretending like MJF gives a fuck about kayfabe?

he never has and never will.


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> MJF won't like this breach of kayfabe.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399349336996253696


Then he shouldn´t have agreed to be on the picture.


----------

